# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13- 13 Days Till Mania. No Really.



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

FINNALY THE WWE CHAMPION IS BACK


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Should be a good show, Philly WON'T disappoint. :rock :cena2


----------



## Mexxecutioner (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Great One is back. Looking forward to the show. 
Time for the WWE to get me pumped again for Wrestlemania!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Sweet!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Should be a good show this one. Hoping we get another serious promo from Rock and Cena, the last one was awesome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm hoping for a nice Jericho/FAAAANDAAANGOOOH segment.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

It will be interesting to see how Philly reacts to the Rock/Cena segment.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Looking forward to what should be a good RAW. I find it funny though how they have to say that the WWE champ will be on RAW this week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Swagger, Jericho, Fandango, and Rock should have this show in the bag. Can't wait.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Let's see if WWE can make up some ground after this lack of build up for the WWE championship at WM


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SonoShion said:


> It will be interesting to see how Philly reacts to the Rock/Cena segment.


Kind of hoping that they both get booed, honestly.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ROCK :mark:

Skipped last week but I'll definitely have it tomorrow playing on background until something I like is on.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Finally THE ROCK is back! :rock


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shame Brock isn't there.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Waiting for that spark that gets me pumped for Mania. Recent RAWs haven't really come close to providing it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This wont be any good. My prediction is next week's raw will be mindblowing.

Jericho/Fandango and Henry/Ryback should be good though.

Also expecting to see Rockbottom to Cena this week.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No Brock?

unk3


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'll be there. Should be a good time.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Be nice if the shield attack the rock and cena that's the only way this raw could be good


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No Brock - damn. Ill watch for Punk/Taker then...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No Lesnar 

Anyway, looking forward to see Jericho/Fandango, Swagger/AdR and Rocky/Cena and we will probably see some promo from Triple H or something like that.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Have both The Rock & Brock Lesnar been on the same show yet since either of them came back?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Raw1000, night after WrestleMania


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Coffey said:


> Have both The Rock & Brock Lesnar been on the same show yet since either of them came back?


Raw 1000, Raw after Wrestlemania and Raw after Rumble i guess.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No Brock


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jericho will make us laugh, trying to pronounce Fandango.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Coffey said:


> Have both The Rock & Brock Lesnar been on the same show yet since either of them came back?


RAW 1000, Night After WM 28, and Night After Royal Rumble.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So glad Rock's finally back.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

You know what Raw's been missing lately? 

Generic Rock vs Cena, Hollywood vs Fruity Pebbles promo 

Generic Brock vs HHH "I'm an asskicker" promo

Generic Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler match!

Generic Team Hell No Argument!

Generic Antonio Cesaro burial!

Generic Brodus and Tensai dance after squash match!

Generic Miz TV talk show ending in a match vs the heel guest!

Touts, ads, and re-caps of re-caps, in case you missed the re-cap of our earlier re-cap!

Book it! :vince


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm going. If it's not better than Raw last week I'll be mad. But since it is 2 weeks till WM29 it should be getting good. Hope I didn't waste my money hahaha.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



legendkiller316 said:


> You know what Raw's been missing lately?
> 
> Generic Rock vs Cena, Hollywood vs Fruity Pebbles promo
> 
> ...


What about the APP god dammit? You gotta mention the WWE APP :vince3


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Rock says He gonna wrestle on Raw before Wrestlmania.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



wwffans123 said:


> The Rock says He gonna wrestle on Raw before Wrestlmania.


Will believe it when I see it.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



wwffans123 said:


> The Rock says He gonna wrestle on Raw before Wrestlmania.


The Rock vs Roman Reigns,book it WWE!


But just the sheer news that the Brahmabull is back brings the missing excitement back into the show.


Just wish that:



Both Rock and Cena finally get little more physical.


The Shield attacks both "these criminals" who are main-eventing the show of shows,in the name of JUSTICE.


Rock finally competes on free TV.


Another intense promo between Rock and Cena.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Doesn't have to be too good to be better then last weeks horrible Raw. Hopefully things start heating up and some intensity is added to the feuds.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Finally, The Rock has come back with his millions - and millions of the trolls.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lol so funny how many are saying finally the champ is back on Raw. When he should have been on Raw every week. 
Hopefully this Cena and Rock feud heats up, they've only had one confrontation which is so terrible now they have 2 weeks to build it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Need Rock Solid build up for Wrestlemania tonight. And enough with the filler/squash predictable shit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

After that shitty crowd last week, I'm looking forward to a good crowd tonight with Philly. Rocky returning should make this a good show tonight..... hopefully.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

looking forward the intense segment with Rock and Cena. "I need this win Rock!", "i need it even more John"


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Screw The Rock, where the fuck is Lesnar?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So Brock isn`t there tonight?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Also hope for better crowd, i swear during the HHH/Brock segment last week i could just hear one woman shouting out of the whole damn crowd, i thought they were all cardboard cutouts.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Good to see The Rock coming back, should be a good show.*


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rock/cena need to get physical tonight. Another boring face to face promo will not cut it for goodness sake.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This really doesn't feel like a big time Raw, which is a shame considering how close to 'Mania we are. Hopefully I'll be proved wrong and it'll be a good show.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Philly crowds haven't been that good recently, don't get too excited.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Right less than two weeks and one more Raw before the go home show. Shit better get started.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is Taker advertised to appear? Or will it likely be a damn vignette video package?????


----------



## LucasTheMenace (Sep 15, 2012)

*The Rock returns to RAW tonight, how will the fans react in Philly tonight?*

And what do you guys think he will say? It's gonna be an interesting night on RAW. Everyone knows about Rock's non-appearances on RAW and how he's been promoting GI Joe heavily, some fans haven't taken too kindly to this. Will be interesting to listen to the reactions he receives carefully especially in Philly, a kind of a smarky crowd.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

looking forward to Miz/Barrett, Swagger/Colter shit and CM Punk. Wrestlemania few weeks away - could be a good show! :agree:


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Is Taker advertised to appear? Or will it likely be a damn vignette video package?????


Hes there tonight. 

Only part timers out of the five (Rock, Jericho, HHH, Lesnar, Taker) that are not in tonight, is HHH & Lesnar.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Don't think I'll be watching this tonight.

Not really in the Wrestlemania spirit.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kind of expecting another less-than-stellar show tonight to be perfectly honest. Yeah, I know, The Rock is back & everything but so what? The Rock & John Cena aren't going to do anything that we haven't seen before. Maybe an attempt at a verbal exchange with some petty (and unfunny) insults hurled at each other? Or we'll get a Rock Bottom this week & an Attitude Adjustment next week. Or we'll get an Attitude Adjustment this week & a Rock Bottom next week. Or if we're really lucky, we'll get the "strange bedfellows" match where The Rock & John Cena have to somehow co-exist as a tag team for a night. Can they put their differences aside & continue to keep rolling, find out when WWE Monday Night RAW continues~!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

They're in Philly? 

E-C-DUB
E-C-DUB


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So Dwayne is finally showing up tonight??? the WWE champion is back everyone


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

can't wait for tonight, I got my tix and ready to party


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hopefully, it'll be better than last weeks RAW. I will be watching just to see The Rock,Undertaker,Y2J etc. tonight.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I wonder if Rock will actually mention his match at Mania or will he just continue to promote his movie?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rocky!


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

RAW will be the same as it always is

We will see a promo by one of the 3 mainevents are wm to start
some matches that dont matter at all
a undertaker punk show down where they wont even get physical at all.
some more boring matches
some bully be a star promos
HOF announcement
The Rock and Cena make fun of each other for 30 minutes


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So, is Philly a good crowd?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Rock on Raw? Hmmm, I wonder if he'll bring the WWE title and mention Wrestlemania. Doubt it TBH.


----------



## Matty316 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SheamusRKO said:


> The Rock on Raw? Hmmm, I wonder if he'll bring the WWE title and mention Wrestlemania. Doubt it TBH.


Are we gonna see any more build up on towards the Lesnar/Triple H match? Are either of them scheduled to be there, bit of a shame if Brock's not there this close to Mania.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Everybody on the final card should be on the final RAW going into MANIA.


----------



## Matty316 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



DenGal said:


> RAW will be the same as it always is
> 
> We will see a promo by one of the 3 mainevents are wm to start
> some matches that dont matter at all
> ...


Unfortunately this is spot on.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

It's in Philly, hopefully there will be a very smarky crowd that shits on all of WWE's BS.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Everybody on the final card should be on the final RAW going into MANIA.


They will be. That's next week though. Lesnar won't be on RAW tonight (they'll probably just air a video for that feud tonight, with one final confrontation between them next week). 

I'm really hoping they kick into high gear tonight. Last week's show sucked in my opinion (other than a select couple spots on the show). They had alot of pointless matches/segments that were unneeded this close to WM. Even the big names kind of dropped the ball last week IMO (Undertaker/Punk was okay - expected better from them though, and the HHH/Heyman segment didn't get good until the last five minutes - which was when Lesnar finally came out). I'm optomistic about this week though. I hope WWE's creative team realizes how bad last week was and writes a better episode for tonight... At the very least - they will be in Philly. Big time wrestling town, crowd should be hot --- or at least let them know when segments are failing lol...


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I think Maria Menounos go to return on raw tonight.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



morris3333 said:


> I think Maria Menounos go to return on raw tonight.


In what purpose?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Not looking forward to it at all.

I mean the past few months have been unbearable. I don't see how the WWE can convince me that this will be any different now we are 2 weeks away. Plus, we have Rock instead of Brock tonight so even more reason for me to not watch.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hopefully the crowd will be smarky but haven't the last few crowds at Philly been a let down?


----------



## Tagak (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I would only ever wish to see Maria return if Mike Bennett was coming in. Which i can't see happening anytime soon.

I hope they seriously give me some reason to be interested in Wrestlemanaia this week because beside CM Punk vs Undertaker i have no interest in Wrestlemania this year.

Not interested in seeing Rock vs Cena again, Fandango debut or Big E and Ziggler going for the tag team titles.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



morris3333 said:


> I think Maria Menounos go to return on raw tonight.


And that will benefit the show in absolutely no way.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Finally see Rock and Cena in the same ring, these two weeks rest has to be good to compensate for the two weeks of videos


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

She isn't the best Diva ever, but I like Maria Menounos. She is hot!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mostly interested to see who out of Rock and Cena can make the most Philly references/cliches


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Rock returns to RAW tonight, how will the fans react in Philly tonight?*



LucasTheMenace said:


> And what do you guys think he will say? It's gonna be an interesting night on RAW. Everyone knows about Rock's non-appearances on RAW and how he's been promoting GI Joe heavily, some fans haven't taken too kindly to this. Will be interesting to listen to the reactions he receives carefully especially in Philly, a kind of a smarky crowd.


Most of them probably won't give a shit and just be happy to see The Rock live.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If Heyman makes an appearance (which he probably should) just get ready for all those E-C-DUB chants.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

hopefully the philly crowd is a classic philly crowd and gives them shit for the shitty build to mania


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

How long until raw Start???


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No work tomorrow so I'll be watching live at 12am. With the card more or less set, it's vital that momentum is ramped up tonight leading into the final show next week. Will be interesting to see if any other potential matches are proposed, as it stands there is the triple main event, tag titles, eight man/woman tag, ryback/henry, ic title, y2j/fan, six man tag and probably divas title. Personally I dont see any room for matches which is a shame for Cesaro whose had a decent first run (maybe us title gauntlet inc ryder, santino, kofi, khali)


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hoping for a good tonight, looking forward to Cena/Rock, Punk/Taker, Brock/Triple H, Swagger/Del Rio, Shield/Orton/Show/Sheamus and Jericho and Cesaro.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw Start???


:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So AJ will spend her time at WM in her home state in Ziggler and Big E'S corner and not wrestling for the Diva's championship? :lmao


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Rock, taker, brock, HHH all confirmed for tonight?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Rock, taker, brock, HHH all confirmed for tonight?


Brock Lesnar and Triple H aren't.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jerry Lawler @JerryLawler

Daniel Bryan's brother whispering some one-liners in my ear to use on Raw about Daniel!! #goatface.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw Start???


You ask this shit every week.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:mark: New Jerry Lawler one-liners about Daniel Bryan which will be funnier than the last ones we heard the week before.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Need to sleep now, I'll watch tomorrow after work! 
Have fun guys, stay positive! :cena2


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Brock Lesnar and Triple H aren't.




fpalm


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Looking forward to Punk/Taker, Swagger, Don't really give a fuck about Cena and Dwayne "Not a mention of WWE" "The Rock" Johnson. Actually really looking forward to Fandango too!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Not expecting much for tonight tbh. No Brock and no Trips is disappointing. Hard to believe WRESTLEMANIA is just 2 weeks away. There's hardly a pick of hype surrounding this show. I'll hope against hope that they produce something worthy of the penultimate stop before Mania descends upon us. Shield please.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rumor has it that......


Spoiler: possible appearances



Bret Hart and Ric Flair


 will appear on raw tonight since they are back stage.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Nice try with the spoiler tags. 

Second, unless Bret comes out and declares Trips isn't in the top 1000 and predicts that his match with Brock at Mania won't even be 4/10 JUST FOR THE LULZ, he can piss off.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Just confirmed. 

WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair is scheduled for WWE Raw tonight from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, according to F4WOnline.com.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Can't wait to hear how well Dead Man Down and The Call are doing tonight. 
Hopefully the movie trailers won't be interrupted by too many wrestling matches. 
:lawler


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ric Flair is on site! HHH is going to Bury Bret Hart tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Put Bret and Flair in the same ring with eachother, give them both mics, and let them settle their differences live on Raw.

Would be far more interesting than the build we've been getting for WM.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No Brock I knew but also no HHH? The feud has become laughable now. They have one week to get their shit together and it looks like nothing of the sort will happen unless Heyman pulls a miracle out of his ass.

Looking forward to whatever they do for Taker/Punk and make up for last week, as well as whatever Rock and Cena are doing. Also Shield/ TheGiantIrishVipers I'm looking forward to, as well as anything between Henry and Ryback. Also hopefully Colter cuts a promo and tries to bring the WHC feud back to life.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I could see colter and swagger do a program tonight with Bret.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Does not feel like Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away. What shit build.

No Lesnar is disappointing, but it's not like I want to see any more Lesnar/HHH build. Everything about it has been terrible so far. Same goes for Rock and Cena. I'm only looking forward to what they do with Taker and Punk, hopefully making up for last week. A little more time this week would be nice. And a little less Paul Bearer bullshit, but that's wishful thinking.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dwayne needs to do something shocking considering he hasent been around for weeks


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



xdoomsayerx said:


> I could see colter and swagger do a program tonight with Bret.


Hm, this is probably what will happen. I almost forgot Del Rio was the Mexican Bret Hart or Bret was the Canadian Del Rio or some shit like that... meh. Maybe Colter can work some magic with Bret though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yeah, as horrible as it is that Brock and Triple H aren't going to be on the 2nd to last Raw before WM, sadly I'm okay with it, because the build has been complete and utter nonsense. A pretty sad state of affairs that you're okay with two of the top competitors not being on the 2nd to last Raw before WM to build their feud, but it is what it is.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dwayne needs to do something shocking considering he hasent been around for weeks


Rock? Doing something entertaining or note-worthy?

:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Low expectations on this one, can't believe Wrestlemania is only two weeks away and this is what we've got.


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I've got tomo off work so do I stay up in the UK to watch Raw tonight??


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



RevolverSnake said:


> I'm hoping for a nice Jericho/FAAAANDAAANGOOOH segment.


Oh I have no doubt we will see a little something, and I am also sure it will quite probably be one of the highlights of the night, I know it will be for me anyway, That is quite probably what I am most looking forward to the whole night.

Though I am also curious if anything will be done about Henry maybe being hurt and how that will effect the various WM matches.

Also hoping to see some Rhodes Scholars and Team Hell No.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Looking forward to seeing the nature boy Ric Flair in action woooooh!


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

It always the samething every year, Rock/Cena going to be tag partners a week before Mania

They both hit there finishers on each other


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



WWEfan4eva said:


> It always the samething every year, Rock/Cena going to be tag partners a week before Mania
> 
> They both hit there finishers on each other


Rock isn't wrestling on Free TV.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Dec_619 said:


> Rock isn't wrestling on Free TV.


:vince5 : Not in my lifetime.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



stevie888 said:


> I've got tomo off work so do I stay up in the UK to watch Raw tonight??


I am, not that i know wha to expect, but it's on an hour earlier still and it's very rare i don't have work on a Tuesday. It's worth the risk of disappointment


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Gills Rob said:


> I am, not that i know wha to expect, but it's on an hour earlier still and it's very rare i don't have work on a Tuesday. It's worth the risk of disappointment


yer thats my thinking, as its a 12am start & two weeks before Mania so I am pretty tempted to stay up...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Only thing that needs to happen for me is Rock and Cena keeping their program on the caliber of their first segment and video package. Taker/Punk is terrible so far, Lesnar and HHH aren't there. Rock/Cena will be the make or break for this show. Hoping for a promo in the same direction of the previous one, Rock as a confident/almost arrogant champion with Cena trying to send the message that he's ready but doubting himself. They presented it perfectly 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dwayne needs to do something shocking considering he hasent been around for weeks


Showing up to talk shows with the WWE title and promoting WrestleMania, like it's his FUCKING JOB to do would fit the definition of shocking.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



stevie888 said:


> I've got tomo off work so do I stay up in the UK to watch Raw tonight??





Gills Rob said:


> I am, not that i know wha to expect, but it's on an hour earlier still and it's very rare i don't have work on a Tuesday. It's worth the risk of disappointment


After last weeks debacle, I wouldn't have high expectations.

I'm a UK viewer as well and sitting through the countless number of adverts just to watch squash matches that don't mean a damn thing is extremely frustrating. With that being said, you never know when a good episode of RAW is going to happen, even though the odds are extremely against it. Despite the irritations I'll probably end up watching live anyway, because my sleep schedule is fucked. God give me strength.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

F4wonline reports this to be the main segment of the night.



Spoiler: Raw's main segment



The main segment of the show will be a legends segment building up the John Cena vs. The Rock match. Appearing in the segment on tonight's show will be Ric Flair, Bret Hart, Dusty Rhodes, Jerry Lawler and Mick Foley.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Proc said:


> F4wonline reports this to be the main segment of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk that actually sounds like it could be pretty cool to me

Then again knowing VInce it'll probably just be all of the legends saying CENA YOU MUST WIN, YOU MUST BEAT ROCK! HE DOESN'T LOVE THE FANS AND THIS BUSINESS LIKE YOU DO! DO IT FOR THEM JOHN! DO IT FOR US!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ready for dat Monday Night RAW baby yeah

Hopefully they really up their game tonight, it would have been great if everyone was on the show but that's just the way it is I guess. I feel so unenthusiastic about Wrestlemania at the moment that I'm just coasting through these RAWs without getting any excitement for the big day.

They gotta hit us hard with the good stuff like a fucking bus in these last two remaining RAWs



Proc said:


> F4wonline reports this to be the main segment of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem big guns getting deployed


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Proc said:


> F4wonline reports this to be the main segment of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,Sounds Great.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Put Bret and Flair in the same ring with eachother, give them both mics, and let them settle their differences live on Raw.
> 
> Would be far more interesting than the build we've been getting for WM.


I'd mark out for this.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Boring bunch of old hasbeens wasting TV Time of the likes of Fandango and Sandow who deserve the main event angle, oh well looks like another week were I skip Raw because of these greedy part timers and watch Impact on Thursday Night.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Proc said:


> F4wonline reports this to be the main segment of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds great.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Don Conte said:


> Boring bunch of old hasbeens wasting TV Time of the likes of Fandango and Sandow who deserve the main event angle, oh well looks like another week were I skip Raw because of these greedy part timers and watch Impact on Thursday Night.


Good.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Proc said:


> F4wonline reports this to be the main segment of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dusty rhodes bret hart ric flair i might just go to sleep just now


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

the segment reports actually got me hyped for RAW, I'm tired of seeing Rock and Cena alone in one segment trading spits back and forth, at least now there's a third party and more to spice things up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Trying to make Rock/Cena all important. :lol

That ship has sailed.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I wish they'd have them both in Piper's Pit.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Rocky Mark said:


> the segment reports actually got me hyped for RAW, I'm tired of seeing Rock and Cena alone in one segment trading spits back and forth, at least now there's a third party and more to spice things up


you know what would realy spice things up if the rock actualy had a fight even a squash match, no one wants to see more 30min chitchat


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

It feels like the last WWE PPV was fucking forever ago. It's been five weeks. We still have two more weeks before Wrestlemania. I never thought that having more time to build to a big show would be a bad thing but here we are. WWE creative is so piss poor & fucking incompetent at their jobs that even trying to watch the weekly TV in-between monthly PPV becomes a damn chore.

The Rock missing so many shows might be a blessing, in all honesty, because imagine this creative team having to write shit for them for seven weeks. 

This is the worst build leading into a Wrestlemania that I can remember. There is no hype whatsoever. I don't hear anyone talking about it with excited glee. I just see a lot of pessimism & defeated wrestling fans whom are now just hoping for some good matches so they can say "at least the match was good."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No Flair on Raw tonight. Headed to the hospital.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Proc said:


> F4wonline reports this to be the main segment of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, sounds very nice. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



kendoo said:


> dusty rhodes bret hart ric flair i might just go to sleep just now


fpalm


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



kendoo said:


> you know what would realy spice things up *if the rock actualy had a fight even a squash match*, no one wants to see more 30min chitchat


How pointless..


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Please give Flair, Foley and Hart an open mic in the final segment :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



> As noted earlier, Ric Flair had to leave RAW this evening and was briefly hospitalized before heading home to a hospital in Charlotte. Flair was sent to the hospital for complications from a blood clot. Flair didn't wrestle for All Japan back in January due to a blood clot in his leg.
> WWE medical staff took a look at Flair's leg this afternoon and immediately made the decision to pull him off the show and send him to the hospital. Flair was examined at the hospital and advised to return home to Charlotte for further treatment.
> 
> Flair was scheduled for a segment with Bret Hart and Jerry Lawler that would have seen them discuss John Cena vs. The Rock at WrestleMania 29.
> ...


Best to Naitch


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Get well soon Ric


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So the usual suspects will be wheeled out to get over how amazingly important and grand Rock/Cena 2 is? 










Hope Flair's alright.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



El Cuñado said:


> So the usual suspects will be wheeled out to get over how amazingly important and grand Rock/Cena 2 is?


My thoughts exactly, none of the names that were mentioned have any kind of impact anymore for me.

Overexposure.


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



stevie888 said:


> yer thats my thinking, as its a 12am start & two weeks before Mania so I am pretty tempted to stay up...


I watch raw live in the uk most weeks, I alwys regret it when it's 2:30am and i've spent the last 5 minutes watching brodus and sweet T dance followed by a trailer for "The Call" that shit is painful at 2am.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> No Flair on Raw tonight. Headed to the hospital.


Ohh rogue blood clots can be very dangerous, Hope he gets it dealt with in time.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hopefully they will get Sgt Slaughter in as a replacement for Flair. :troll


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Foley promo please.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hope Ric Flair is alright. In the meantime though, no better replacement than the Iron Sheik. Unscripted Iron Sheik! :taker


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Every time I've posted in this thread before a show, it has always sucked ass. So yeah, no need to watch RAW tonight because it's gonna blow!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Will miss the first hour due to work. hopefully its awful so I dont miss anything good


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Don Conte said:


> Boring bunch of old hasbeens wasting TV Time of the likes of Fandango and Sandow who deserve the main event angle, oh well looks like another week were I skip Raw because of these greedy part timers and watch Impact on Thursday Night.


The current TNA world champion is 41 fucking years old. He's OLDER than The Rock.

Also, Fandango deserves the main event? What are you on? :argh:


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



legendkiller316 said:


> Hope Ric Flair is alright. In the meantime though, no better replacement than the Iron Sheik. Unscripted Iron Sheik! :taker


FACKIN' BOULSHIT!

Live on Monday Night RAW!... Sheiky pisses himself.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm pumped for the touts and tweets and movie trailers tonight. Lets do this!!!!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

how long until it starts?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

19 mins to go


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Sucks to hear that Naitch wont be there but I'm still excited for the ROCK/Cena segment and whatever Randy Orton does.

Does it start in 20 minutes or 1 hour and 20 minutes?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



leon79 said:


> 19 mins to go


Thanks for telling.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Schrute_Farms said:


> I'm pumped for the touts and tweets and movie trailers tonight. Lets do this!!!!


:cole3 : The Undertaker is returning to RAW tonight. Lets go to TOUT to hear your thoughts.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*sigh* I'll end up watching out of boredom despite last week's abomination. Mr. Remote, there's a large possibility you'll be going into overdrive tonight. You may not survive to see tomorrow. Godspeed Sony TV remote. *salutes*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Looking forward to the Movie promos, touts, pointless matches, unfunny segments, Rock-Cena Promo, Same old matches and Lawler :bateman

Let's Do this


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'll be missing Raw for the first time in probably about 2 years. Don't know if that's a good or bad thing...

As for Flair...hope he will be ok!

WOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Flair in the Rock/Cena segment would have been awesome. Just hope that everything is fine, from what I understand it's not serious and they just don't want to take risks. 

Speedy recovery :flair3


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Skeff said:


> I watch raw live in the uk most weeks, I alwys regret it when it's 2:30am and i've spent the last 5 minutes watching brodus and sweet T dance followed by a trailer for "The Call" that shit is painful at 2am.


Yeah the second hour wall hits especially when you know you've got to survive work on 3 hours sleep. The hope of an amazing final segment is what keeps you going through an awkward Khali/Natalya segment


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Can't wait for RAW tonight. Need a cure for this sudden insomnia.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shame Flair's had to pull out. Hope he's ok though. Not particularly excited about this Raw though.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Are we allowed to post Paige pictures tonight :bateman


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm late in, what happened to Flair?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> I'm late in, what happened to Flair?


Supposedly, blood clot on leg, sent to hospital.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> I'm late in, what happened to Flair?


Blood clot issues, apparently.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shame about Flair. Missed his return.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Triple H IS on RAW apparently.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

wooooooo


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

In for fuckery.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*










this really needs to be put in the op of every RAW thread from now on


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rock being on the show tonight should be good. This Cena/Rock feud needs some steam.

It's really not good that I'm feeling so "bleh" about the entire product this close to Mania. I'm freaking GOING to the show for God's sake.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:cody2 my body is ready


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> I'm late in, what happened to Flair?


maybe a blood clot


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



ShaggyK said:


> In for fuckery.


Fuckery is officially to soft a word for Raw. We need something more.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :cody2 my body is ready


Ready for dem Bellas :bryan


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shit show has just started.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> this really needs to be put in the op of every RAW thread from now on


But when Raw underperforms even those every week, what do we do?

John Cena and Rock ARE BOTH here. Like that's supposed to be a special occasion.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Get ready:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So why does Undertaker care about the Urn this time around? I mean, this is what, the fifth urn? Can't he just get a new one?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

How much is WM this year?


CM PUNK to start it off!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Punk!!!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

unk :mark:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunk! yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"They're BOTH here"unk


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Heyman with DAT URN


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Heyman with that makeup job.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Best in the World to open the show.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Punk and Heyman...kicking the show off right.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Paul Heyman back in Philly :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Punk + Heyman = :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*presses mute*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*










The Rock's actually here tonight


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

heyman flipflopin'?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

YES PUNK :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

His crack hoodie!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Heyman looks so happy to finally have something to carry again. He must have felt so lost without the belt all these weeks.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lol

Why is punk so good at being a douche?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> *But when Raw underperforms even those every week, what do we do?*
> 
> John Cena and Rock ARE BOTH here. Like that's supposed to be a special occasion.


:jay2 to stop from :jose


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TripleG said:


> So why does Undertaker care about the Urn this time around? I mean, this is what, the fifth urn? Can't he just get a new one?


See. There you go using logic. :vince3 Wants you to forget that.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



squeelbitch said:


> puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunk! yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


thats right, im a punk guy :agree:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I like Punk, but he's been lacking in the promo department imo.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

As much as I like Heyman pulling double duty, he REALLY isn't needed in this feud.

I feel like I've said that far too much in recent months.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Paul has to hold up the urn now as there is no title belt to hold :heyman

unk2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Heyman has the power!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lol @ Punk and Heyman


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Homeboy looks like he took a bump right before showtime. Fabulous :lmao

Not a ring bump.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So...we're still doing the dumb urn shit, eh? *snore*


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HEISMAN LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh Heyman is still with Punk! Haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao Punk doing the Heisman pose with the urn


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Punk with dat Heisman pose.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So who is Raw's Heel commentator?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Punk is so hot when he's a douche.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Well, nice to see they've finally started building their main event title match! Good timing, not like Mania's only 2 weeks away...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Ready for dem Bellas :bryan


To hell with them. Bring me Layla


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"THEY" 

IMMORTAL IS COMING THE WWE :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Magic Powers!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I like how he refers to the urn as paul bearer


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

#THEY :cole3


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



virus21 said:


> To hell with them. Bring me Layla


Hell yeah


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Punk to punt the urn .


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Heyman with a facepalm?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Crowd is dead for Punk


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Punter said:


> "THEY"
> 
> IMMORTAL IS COMING THE WWE :mark:


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

They are irrelevant.......... like this promo and program. unk


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



virus21 said:


> To hell with them. Bring me Layla


I don't like her as much since she dyed her hair. Still, bring her on too.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"Someone Mizzed on Me" sign :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LOL Philly doesn't give a shit about Punk, and neither do I.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Was there a sign that says "Someone jizzed on me"??? WTF????


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"My sign."

Punk owns it?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> "Someone Mizzed on Me" sign





ShaggyK said:


> Was there a sign that says "Someone jizzed on me"??? WTF????


Eh, same difference.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Punk has URN'd the best in the world title


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Crowd nowhere near as hot as I was hoping.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Still needa bulk up tho Punk


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

EC-DUB


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Talking about how the Undertaker at Wrestlemania should have ended at 20-0 and going off into the sunset. 


Dat awkward moment when you agree with the heel.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ECW sounds like a good idea right about now.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Another AWFUL cowd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Let it go, Philly. Let it fucking go.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Some very faint E-C-Dub chants.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ECW :mark:

"Speaking of dead men" :lmao


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

heyman GOATing it up.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

E-C-DUB E-C-DUB chants :lol


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ECW Chants, Punk to Heyman - Speaking of Dead man haha


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Proc said:


>


Strangely, Id rather have these 3 than most of what happens on this show.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

sounded like those ecw chants were tuned out


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

He dun it


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Every time I feel like CM Punk is getting stale or boring, he comes out and cuts a great promo.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



virus21 said:


> Strangely, Id rather have these 3 than most of what happens on this show.


You can't be serious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ECW chants making an appearance, :lol


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

There is something so ugh about Punk wearing a matching hoodie and t-shirt, I dunno


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Me and Heyman share the same reaction to this segment.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So Taker wants the urn NOW? After all these years?

He's like a little kid who doesn't want his old toys until you're about to give them away


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Undertaker 50-0 book it wwe


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

To quote Heenan to Gorilla, 

BH - "Do you know how Paul Bearer got that urn?"
GM - "I'm afraid to ask."
BH - "The old fashioned way, he urn-ed it."
GM - "Oh boy".


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Punter said:


> You can't be serious.


There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Punter said:


> You can't be serious.


Sadly yes. This is the lengths WWE has pushed me.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Chaox getting kicked off TSM & replaced by Wild Turtle is probably going to be more entertaining than RAW tonight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

yawn.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Id love to see Punk have a match tonight and mock the taker and do his sit up thing when he is down


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

You see how the crowd listens to what Punk says instead of the "What chants".


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

with the bags under your eyes I can believe what you just said Punk


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Gong with perfect timing.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This promo encapsulates what is wrong with 3 hours of raw. This promo would be great on a 2 hour show, but because of the extra hour its stretched out longer than it needs to be and goes from effective to dull.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Have a feeling we are going to see Taker before the end of this segment.

EDIT: Yep.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

OH SHIT, ITS TAKER


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*KICK HIS ASS!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I just can't give a fuck about this "feud". If it was hobo/SES Punk against Taker and Taker never bitched him out back in August 2009, I would care.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DAMN


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh shit! 

:lmao Heyman hightailing it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HEYMAN RUNNING :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jesus, Taker looks approximately 845 years old. This is no good.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Heyman recovers the fumble!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao Heyman running made this segment.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Never gets old


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Damn, that pop for Taker!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao @ Punk getting dropped and lateraling the urn to Paul in one fluid motion


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ZANGIEF!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Heyman running is the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

punk v taker at wrestlemania. They are wrestling for possession of the urn

WOW


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LMAO! Heyman just ran like a Kenyan!


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Awesome.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

wow he legit stiffed him

OH BoY


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Punk should melt it down into a gold chain like Kama did.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

He could go..all..the..way


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Heyman running :lmao :lmao :lmao someone gif that please :lol


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh shit :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

michael cole ugh


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Taker looks like he is getting back in shape.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lol Heyman


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

And they're playing Punk's music instead...even though he got the beat down...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A taste of what's to come :mark:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Heyman looked like he was taking it to the house for the game-winner.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shut up, Cole.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Anyone think that Paul Heyman should dress up like Paul Bearer at WM?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fuck, I forgot to turn on the sound in time so I missed hearing what reaction the first gong got and only caught the end when Taker already appeared from behind.

Just curious, but was the pop loud?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Who ran better: Heyman recovering the fumble or Mark Henry outrunning the entire Nexus?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Q&A Fark


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Heyman running made this segment.


Hell yes it did.

Damn, never thought Taker would shed the robe, let alone fight a little before Mania.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena-Rock crap. No me gusta.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Good Taker/Punk brawl. Good they've finally started to do something with this feud. Fuck the stupid urn shit.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A Q&A Panel...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

How do we make you care about a Rock/Cena match? Throw old people out there to ask questions!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

fandango is the future


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

FANDANGOAT


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

why do they linger at fandango's crotch so long when they pan up? :jay


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If a GM doesn't fine or suspend this creepy fuck for not competing.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Good opening, but I can't but think that build up could've been much better


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango to entertain the masses next! :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Will Fandango actually debut?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango's mediocre wrestling is going to end some of the love he's getting.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Damn Jerry is annoying.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fantastic opening segment.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Cena*: This match means everything to me.

*Rock*: just another promotional stop to hype my two star movies.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Taker looks in great shape for 48. Age is only a number


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> And they're playing Punk's music instead...even though he got the beat down...



WWE has no idea what logic is or how to use it. You know this.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lawler exploding over fandango as usual, hope the man can contain himself during the match


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Says alot about taker and punk if heyman running is the highlight of that segment.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hope Taker grows that shit out again, hes still got a decent hairline...also Love my Fandan-go-go-goat.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango coming up next huh? 

So we're pretty much getting a 5 minute promo which is basically him finishing an entire sentence before he runs to the back again.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Punk's opening promo was some good shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> why do they linger at fandango's crotch so long when they pan up? :jay


They're going for the David Bowie effect


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Great start, already better than last weeks episode.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So the best they can do after the rock had two weeks off is a Q&A session.

Wow talk about WM build up eh guys


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I called the bell sounding when punk said peace, I know muh stuff. Sadly I don't feel the hype hitting me for the match.

That being said Rock/Cena with a a hall of fame panel sounds cool, that I'm looking forward to


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That Q and A segment is gonna be fucking awful. With Punk/Heyman/Taker already done and Lesnar not there, this show is gonna keep going downhill.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I bet Fandango is some dude from Jersey.

Edit: He's actually from Boston.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Everyone knows Philly is one of the best wrestling crowds in the world. My guess would be that tonight a lot of the most hardcore fans would have avoided coming because of the kids BS that WWE has been putting out lately. Or ok even if not that, then the awful booking in general.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That HoF panel is going to be painful...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Make sure to tune in for our action packed main event; a Q&A with Rock and Cena? Also Undertaker ditching that gay robe and actual fighting Punk? Mark mark mark mark mark mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

They better hold the actual Fandango debut till Mania. Otherwise the buildup is for nothing.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango will not be wrestling! Hope Jericho comes out and fucks with him


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Haha, I thought RAW started in 2 hours, was about to take a little powernap.
Looks like I missed a decent segment, thank god for the 2-3 recaps I'll get of it in the following hour!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Ricezilla said:


> fandango is the future


We are completely fucked then.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I don't know why i Noticed this, probably because everyone else's is sticking out and noticeable, but fandango is lacking a man package(no ****).


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That Q & A segment doesn't sound good at all. Plus, is that all we're going to get of Punk and taker tonight?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I will say that Punk has been pretty much carrying this feud with Taker. His dickishness has just been great.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I guess I'm going to get in the shower and get ready for work. Anything good, they'll show on recap.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Don't know why they had Taker pummel Punk like that before Mania. I mean they could've easily had Punk kick Taker in the skull from behind while Taker had his attention towards Heyman to give him something to go with. It's like WWE is trying to make it as obvious as possible that Punk is leagues below Taker, which whether true or not, isn't the way to build up a Taker Mania feud.

Good promo by Punk, though it was really dragging towards the end. It seemed like they were trying to kill time there.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Okay promo from Punk. :mark: for Taker's appearance.

It's been said that Heyman running made that segment. (Y) Yes it did.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I wonder what bullshit they've added to Fandango's entrance this week.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dammit you fucked up Striker. Now he wont wrestle. : (

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



The Rawk said:


> Don't know why they had Taker pummel Punk like that before Mania. I mean they could've easily had Punk kick Taker in the skull from behind while Taker had his attention towards Heyman to give him something to go with. It's like WWE is trying to make it as obvious as possible that Punk is leagues below Taker, which whether true or not, isn't the way to build up a Taker Mania feud.
> 
> Good promo by Punk, though it was really dragging towards the end. It seemed like they were trying to kill time there.


They're going with the story that Punk is inside Taker's head, so he's acting careless. Makes sense the route they went in that case.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



legendkiller316 said:


> Everyone knows Philly is one of the best wrestling crowds in the world. My guess would be that tonight a lot of the most hardcore fans would have avoided coming because of the kids BS that WWE has been putting out lately. Or ok even if not that, then the awful booking in general.


Or they don't care about Punk and Taker.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> That Q & A segment doesn't sound good at all. Plus, is that all we're going to get of Punk and taker tonight?


We need more time to build Rock/Cena tonight! :cena2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

BTW, what in the hell would they have done for the Punk/Take feud if Bearer didn't die?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Solid enough promo from Punk. Surprised he didn't get one over on Taker here with a shot to the head with the urn or something. Oh well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

On htat WWE shop was that last picture of the guy in the grocery store Darren Young?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Our first pointless promo of the night


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Most of that Wrestlemania merch looks good...except for those Miami Dolphin colored ones. GAH! Those are ghastly.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That final segment had lots of potential with them legends appearing but that Q&A panel sounds like it could be a trainwreck.


----------



## TheShowOffUK (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I have no idea why I'm staying up til 3am to watch this, cant help but think we're in for a borefest.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Christ. King may as well just bottom to Fandango.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Time for Fandango to come in, not wrestle and go to another commercial break.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yeah, I can't give two shits for this guy.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

dem crickets


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Here comes to the future of the biz!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Chris Jericho should come out doing a "dancing with the stars" gimmick


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I liked the opening segment more than anything last week. I am not entertained by Fandango.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is Fandango wrestling tonight?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Well, at least a few people in the crowd like him.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

For some reason I keep thinking this guy will have a Shockmaster moment


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Good start. Taker looks in decent shape compared to previous appearances. Wonder if fandango will do something different this week


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What cunt thought this gimmick would be a good idea?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Goddamnit Roberts, you fucked up his name.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

if fandango actually wrestles then i think he will have slow methodical style


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Woah Jerry Lawler actually putting over a heel. :shock


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This guy is determined to beat Taker's record of slowest entrance


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Assaulted and attacked Chris Jericho? Just leave Cole. And take King with you.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If Fandango beats Jericho at WM I will quit watching WWE.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

oh god nobody cares


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

And he's gassed.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Brb literally changing the channel.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Didn't they do this sort of stuff with Brodus Clay, he's basically faded out to nothing now!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

All the focus on Fandango's name, and I still have no fucking clue what this dancer girl's name is, ha ha.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

dont think this is the typical hardcore philly crowd.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wow, this is such an awful gimmick :lol

Fandangler.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Legends segment with Rock/Cena should be great. I hope we get some Rock before the main event segment, especially when Lesnar and HHH aren't there. 

This dancing gimmick is horrible. Still can't believe that Jericho came back to work a WM match with him.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

404 error: fucks not given


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao All this for Johnny Curtis.

Johnny fucking Curtis. Money to burn I guess.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jerry's fanaticism with Fandango... :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:cole3 : Look at this! This is pretty cool!

We saw that last week Cole. :no:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Christ. King may as well just bottom to Fandango.


Why did you even create that image? :deebo


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I be LMAO if this gimmick fail all the $$$ WWE putting into it


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Taker looked pretty good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Say what you like, that's a unique entrance.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dat Fan Daaaan Gooooo Lighteffect!!!!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why the hell are they acting like they haven't seen his entrance before? It happened last week!!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WTF??

Is vince getting blowjobs fromthis guy?? WHY is he getting all this presentation?!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> BTW, what in the hell would they have done for the Punk/Take feud if Bearer didn't die?


Probably would've kidnapped Bearer himself instead of stealing the urn.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

remember everyone!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

When does he look constipated?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Thank God Y2J


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lmao, Fandango is the future


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If Fandango gets a match with Chris Jericho at Wrestlemania, I should get a match with his dance partner the same evening.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Now this is awesome!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LISTEN TO THE CROWD


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

We need more Disco Inferno


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I can't believe this will be a match at Mania. :lmao

I can't believe Mania is in 13 days :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



O Fenômeno said:


> WTF??
> 
> Is vince getting blowjobs fromthis guy?? WHY is he getting all this presentation?!


Because Vince is....OK I don't know anymore.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Y2J


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

JERICHO sparking the crowd :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dam what a POP


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dang, the heels are getting their asses whipped tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is probably the best build to any match on WM29 so far! :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The only thing good about Fandango is that women with him..

edit: Ziggler/Jericho match :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango is Walter White:

"Say my name."


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

YYYYYYYYYYYY 222222222222 JAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bitch face from Fandango's female dancer. LOL

Fandango is getting some nice heat.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao

Fandango gets his shit kicked in and has the nerve to ask "what's my name?"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ziggler better not go by to his jobbing ways again


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A heel that Lawler actually likes? Da fuck? 

AND WAIT A MINUTE?!?!?! You have Jericho facing Fandango at Mania but Ziggler on Raw?!?!?! WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jericho/Ziggler? Yeah :mark:


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

fandangler


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Heres what should have been the WM match


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is such a stupid storyline. "You can't pronounce my name correctly!" :lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lawler getting pissed at jericho for attacking fandango :lol can hear him exploding in the background


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jericho vs Ziggler should be good.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wtf is this shit


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ziggler/Jericho on Raw. :mark:


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

What a pop for Jericho 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheShowOffUK (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I love Jericho! To be honest, the Jericho/Fandango storyline is the only storyline being built up properly.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That intensity from Jericho :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Nice shiner for Jericho..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> I can't believe this will be a match at Mania. :lmao
> 
> I can't believe Mania is in 13 days :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Guess Jericho and Ziggler have to take it in their own hands to avoid getting those jobber entrances.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

OMG AJ

Insta wood


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

AJ DEM LEGZZ GIRL


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Y2j with a nice shiner.

Remember when jericho and ziggler kinda were feuding? ?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jericho/Ziggler right now? Fuck yeah!

Plus, Y2J has a bad black eye.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Please god let this be the start of a Lawler heel turn


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I thought for a second Dolph was gonna make out with Big E too. 8*D


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So far so good. I think they are now incorporating Vince's rewrites into the episode as part of the story, lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

And now Jericho/Ziggler? Fuck yes.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jericho vs Ziggler. Sweet.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

GOAT Ziggler.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I would frost AJ's chin like a cupcake.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So if this is "bumped up", does that mean Raw ends earlier?


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh it's dolph I'm back.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dodge Durango :lmao Okay that's funny.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Fandango to Distract y2j and y2j to bury Dolph 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I was watching a RAW from 1999 yesterday. The pacing was through the roof, constant action and you couldn't take your eyes off the screen because anything could happen.

By contrast, this show is SOOO slow paced. I would use the word "plodding" to describe how this show bundles along. Add that to the fact that commentary these days is so phoney and forced, and you have a show that's not necessarily enough to make you angry; it just simply lacks any kind of hook or fun factor to keep you engaged.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This should be an awesome match.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



jerseysfinest said:


> Jericho vs Ziggler should be good.


So good that it should've been a Wrestlemania match... :


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why is Jericho's chest caved in?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> So if this is "bumped up", does that mean Raw ends earlier?


last hour is the hall of famer Q&A panel


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I muted there for a moment. What happened to the Fandango segment?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ziggy and Biggy wth?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Y2J and dango at mania. As sad as it is Jericho MIGHT lose yet again, but if that's the decision he and the wwe are going with, I guess I'm fine with it. I have total confidence in Fandango/Curtis, the guy has something about him. Something natural


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So Fandango and Langston are both making their debuts on the biggest PPV of the year?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> I would frost AJ's chin like a cupcake.


You say this every week and it doesn't get any less creepier.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

is it to damn hard for langston to put on some god damn knee pads dammit


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

WWE has killed interest in this WM for me so much that the match in most interested in, is Chris/Dango. Give them time though they'll make me not care about it soon enought.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Tell me Ziggler, big e, and aj aren't in a bisexual stable and I'll call you a liar.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shaeme THIS got bumped for Jericho/Fandango


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Feel sorry for the people sitting there with Big E's arse in their faces. They sure didn't pay for that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Our 2nd ad break in 20mins.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Commercial break #46...


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Big E looks weird...not intimidating just odd, hard to explain but his attire is awful as well


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> You say this every week and it doesn't get any less creepier.


:lol sorry.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



wheelysteve said:


> I was watching a RAW from 1999 yesterday. The pacing was through the roof, constant action and you couldn't take your eyes off the screen because anything could happen.
> 
> By contrast, this show is SOOO slow paced. I would use the word "plodding" to describe how this show bundles along. Add that to the fact that commentary these days is so phoney and forced, and you have a show that's not necessarily enough to make you angry; it just simply lacks any kind of hook or fun factor to keep you engaged.


You cant get in any rythmn on Raw now because everytime they do, we get an ad

speaking of ads UGH


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Quick, get to that WWE app!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wait, WrestleMania is 2 weeks away?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

i cant watch this show with cole and lawler commentating


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> So Fandango and Langston are both making their debuts on the biggest PPV of the year?


Yes, they are.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I blinked. Where is Fandago? Jericho beaten him already?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> is it to damn hard for langston to put on some god damn knee pads dammit


He's wearing a go-go boy onesie, and you want his patella covered? 

Priorities, y'all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Gills Rob said:


> Big E looks weird...not intimidating just odd, hard to explain but his attire is awful as well


He's a midget Theo Huxtable on roids in a onesie.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Who decided that this Q & A panel would be engaging television? Sounds like something that should be on a DVD, not RAW two freaking weeks before Mania, what a disaster.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> I muted there for a moment. What happened to the Fandango segment?


Entered the ring, did his pose, said his name, Jericho's music hit and Jericho beat him up a bit, Fandango left, now we have Jericho vs Ziggler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Make-up artist was put to work tonight. First Heyman's black eye and now Jericho. WTF is going on?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

'Mania does not feel 2 weeks away that's for sure.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Gills Rob said:


> Big E looks weird...not intimidating just odd, hard to explain but his attire is awful as well


Carlton Banks on roids. They should get him and Otunga in a tag team wearing sweaters doing the Carlton dance..that would bring in some ratings.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

God this Just for Men Beard and Mustache commercial is hot.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



GOD said:


> i cant watch this show with cole and lawler commentating


they should just let jbl do all the shows by himself, can actually call wrestling moves, and often gives a insight of the history of pro wrestling, something that these two bufoons cannot do


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Big E


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Still not pleased in the slightest about the tag title match contenders being a mitb holder and choc lesnar. Makes the tag title match at mania pointless, though I can't see any of the matches on the card as much better.

Genuinely disappointed this year. Such a shame.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

My phone is too weak for the WWE App.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Anyone miss the days where build ups would include tag matches or fatal fourways or something from those in the main event? Punk - Taker, Cena - Rock , HHH - Brock....all promos all the time. If they were smart they would do like Taker HHH vs Punk and Brock the raw before WM. Everyone's freaking signed to 1 match a year contracts


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is quite the strange crowd. One minute, the arena erupts with massive chants, and the next minute it's like we are watching a televised funeral.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> 'Mania does not feel 2 weeks away that's for sure.


Barely feels like WM Season


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Nothing like a good 'ol commercial break to destroy any momentum this Jericho/Zigler match had.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'd turn AJ's backdoors into matchwood.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jericho went from wrestling punk to fandango but i like fandango so i approve


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"If you weren't watching the APP during the break, you missed a lot."

Fuck off.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Chris Jericho came back to work a WM program with this dancing gimmick, I still can't believe it. Why? Instead of booking Jericho in a real match, heel Orton vs Sheamus etc, they ruined the card in the worst way possible. I love Y2J, but if that's what he's doing, it's completely pointless to even come back.


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Tell me Ziggler, big e, and aj aren't in a bisexual stable....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Big E Langston is the weirdest looking motherfucker on this show and that is saying something!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is it me, or have King and Cole been somewhat bearable so far? I know, crazy right?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Haha love that fans "2" sign.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



longing4indy said:


> Who decided that this Q & A panel would be engaging television? Sounds like something that should be on a DVD, not RAW two freaking weeks before Mania, what a disaster.


It's note like they've spent any time building Rock/Cena II since they know it will draw anyway. This feels like they're booking on auto-pilot or some shit since they got Rock and Brock on the Mania card.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Annihilus said:


> Carlton Banks on roids. *They should get him and Otunga in a tag team wearing sweaters doing the Carlton dance*..that would bring in some ratings.


:lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



ConnorMCFC said:


> I'd turn AJ's backdoors into matchwood.


I'm reasonably sure you'd hyperventilate before her underthings hit the floor.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Actually, we didn't miss anything Cole, you fucking idiot, because you just replayed it for everyone. So what was missed, exactly? I hate you Cole.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> "If you weren't watching the APP during the break, you missed a lot."
> 
> Fuck off.


3 hour show everybody


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ziggler: Ass for days but ugly like hell.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That guy with the "2" behind AJ... hilarious!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I like how Cole made sure to tell everyone Ziggler has until July to cash in. Heh.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I would've been watching if your shiity app would stop crashing. Fuck heads


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hey that was Morrison's pet name for Mr Ziggles


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> He's a midget *Theo Huxtable* on roids in a onesie.












don't disrespect THE MAN like that.

Langston is like Cockroach's retarded brother


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Looks like alot of complaining. Have I missed anything good in the 1st hour.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

You missed a lot during the break. Get the WWE App dammit!! :vince5


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"if you weren't watching the app during the break you missed a lot"

company can


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Is it me, or have King and Cole been somewhat bearable so far? I know, crazy right?


It's you :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm enjoying that guy with the big '2' sign in the front row.



wheelysteve said:


> It's you :lol


I knew it. :side:


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Soupman Prime said:


> Looks like alot of complaining. Have I missed anything good in the 1st hour.


Opening segment was pretty good.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Man why do they have to make these two go against eachother? Just a sad feeling knowing Jericho more than likely will lose to the most irrelevant MITB holder ever, good grief Dolph is failing to evolve


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Asenath said:


> I'm reasonably sure you'd hyperventilate before her underthings hit the floor.


Your one liners are on point. :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Was that a botched DDT?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Botch.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The hell was that?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ziggler with a botch it seems


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That Big 2


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Punk was awesome. Being super bratty. This wrestling with Ziggler and Jericho has been delightful. I love when they let people who can wrestle do it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jericho sure loves going to the top rope and hitting different moves.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Don't both of these guys have matches with other people at Wrestlemania? Neither can afford to lose right now so it has to have a fuck-finish.

EDIT: Or Ziggler taps clean in the middle. Whatev.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:cole3 : Oh my! Ziggler with that DDT! He's trending right now by the way.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

He was going for the Zig Zag there King.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Panel segment could be great. Think of panel consisting of Flair, Piper, Foley, HBK and Ross.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Huge Aces&Eights chants from the crowd their.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Soupman Prime said:


> Looks like *alot of complaining.* Have I missed *anything good* in the 1st hour.


use your deductive skills


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



virus21 said:


> Barely feels like WM Season


agreed because they keep changing things. WWE basically shook things up in the last week or two and switched around most of the undercard/midcard matches, i.e. Big Show turning face suddenly and joining in the 6man tag match, Ryback/Mark Henry, Jericho/Fandango and Dolph and Choc Lesnar going for the tag titles..none of those were even planned prior to a week or two ago, so they have had less than a month to build up everything but the main events.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Is it me, or have King and Cole been somewhat bearable so far? I know, crazy right?


time for your medication


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DDT? Facebuster, just cover it up.

Oh shit, Ziggler hit his head.

Liontamer!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Haven't watched Raw live in a while... since when did it start at 12 in the UK? It was 1am start last time I watched.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, Jericho won? GOOD


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao Ziggler streak ends


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jericho won? WTF? Is that even allowed anymore?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Didn't see that happening


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

AJ will leave Ziggles soon.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

And Dolph Zigger's magnificent run since MITB continues.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

are you flipping kidding me, they have ziggler jobbing again?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

By no means a bad match, but I was hopeing for a little bit more to be honest.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Now that it's been announced that MITB will be after WM.... Dolph goes back to losing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

It's time for Langston to fuck somebody!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jericho wins


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What are they planning for Ziggler? :cole1


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ziggler lost...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Liontamer is cool but why have Ziggler lose again?!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ziggler needs to leave WWE. The way he's being used is fucking pathetic. The man should be one of their top stars. Why did they even fucking bother giving him the briefcase?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Poor Ziggler.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ziggler taps out again. :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Langston looks gross.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jericho actually won.....and with The Liontamer

Set up for 6 man later here


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

RIP Dolph's 3 match winning streak.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Liontamer and a tap? :yum:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ziggler loses! What a shocker!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That finisher doesn't look painful at all.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

he did it, he did it again "drive by by langston" :lol :lmao :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lmao FUCK THIS !!


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

How bad is this ugly bastard's finishing move?! LOL


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I swear the purpose of this stable is to make Ziggler look even weaker, can't even beat Y2Jobber with two managers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



I Came To Play said:


> Haven't watched Raw live in a while... since when did it start at 12 in the UK? It was 1am start last time I watched.


The US turned the clocks an hour ahead


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao Well Big E is no Mark Henry when talking trash.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Y2J!

Ziggler defeated again...Big E is a Beast!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I love how Fandango brings his dancer to deliver a beatdown.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

There goes Ziggler's 4 win streak 

I saw that loss coming from a mile way though, Jericho needed a win going into Mania and to make up for Fandango attacking him.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Whoever said Dirty Curty didn't have any package action going on was sorely mistaken.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That's how you built a dance off, Goddammit!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The number one contender for the tag team titles lost clean weeks before WM. FUCK YOU. They could have had Big E close-line Jericho while he had the Walls in. They're just fucking stupid. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DAT HEAT ON FANDANGO


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango and DAT BULGE


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:cole3 : Fandango with a cha cha out of nowhere!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fuck. Jeff Hardy's stage 5 clinger is in the front row. :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The dude with the glasses and jacket in the front row is going nuts.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dat heat. Fuck it, I like this feud. Sometimes simple is more effective.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DAT HEAT MAN


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango is a god awful gimmick but holy fuck Johnny Curtis plays it well


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Where's Teddy Long? Where's the tag match?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That one guy in the crowd is so hyped for Fandango beating on Jericho! :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I wonder if Fandango says that in bed alot? 

:lol the crowd


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandago = boss! 

Dancing over Jericho lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Bowlen said:


> How bad is this ugly bastard's finishing move?! LOL


Yea wtf?

Looks like it would hurt him more..


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"YOU CAN'T WRESTLE" :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango getting good heat.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"IT'S YOU CAN'T ENTERTAIN DAMMIT" :vince5


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Big E Langston - I like your presence, your size, but please get a new fucking finisher. That shit sucks worse than Fandango. 

Jesus Fandango is SHIT in the ring so far, with just basic shit. So there is room for THIS GUY on the fucking roster, but not Alex Riley? What a pile of shit.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This crowd is awesome


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm loving this feud.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:ass DAT HEAT


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

He fuckin' finishes with the Alabama Jam!?

I'LL ALLOW IT!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

FandanGOAT gunna FandanGOAT


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So bad, Fandango's lady dancer >>>>>>> AJ Lee.

And Fandango gets more heat than all of Team Tryhard Power Couple for Dummies.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Alabama Jam, baby!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Curtis with DAT LEGDROP!


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Gotta hand it to Curtis he is milking this terrible gimmick quite well


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Can't help but think of this where Fandango says:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Now Johnny Curtis will slip some chick's drink with the date rape pill.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I wonder if Fandango says that in bed alot?
> 
> :lol the crowd


Yeah kinda creepy him saying that to Jericho.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Shaddw said:


> That finisher doesn't look painful at all.


it's basically your stomach hurts from landing on his arm :lmao

everything about that guy is straight asscheeks


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This has been a pretty good show so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> I wonder if Fandango says that in bed alot?
> 
> :lol the crowd


Well he does call his penis FAN DONG GO


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

mmmmmmm, that's some good heat.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Of course Mr. Money in the Bank jobbed again! 


"A Drive-By by Langston!" LOL, thanks Cole. 


And I love that Fandango is getting "You Can't Wrestle" chants, ha ha. This character is actually working for me.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Just when you thought Fandango couldn't get any gayer he starts screaming "say my name" to another man.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Freeloader said:


> Big E Langston - I like your presence, your size, but please get a new fucking finisher. That shit sucks worse than Fandango.
> 
> Jesus Fandango is SHIT in the ring so far, with just basic shit. So there is room for THIS GUY on the fucking roster, but not Alex Riley? What a pile of shit.


:lmao he hasn't had a fucking match :lmao the shit you people say


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango is OVER


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If Fandango keeps asking Jericho to say his name they are going to have to pay Destiny's Child royalties.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

You can't wrestle! I was hoping this chant would catch on for Fandango. xD


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango is more over than Ziggler.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Meh, I'm warming towards Fandango. He's getting good heat, and he seems solid enough on the mic.


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



antdvda said:


> Just when you thought Fandango couldn't get any gayer he starts screaming "say my name" to another man.


Seriously.

Did anyone else hear Y2J say "Don't say a word" or something like that when Fandango was standing over him with the mic?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> This has been a pretty good show so far.


It's only been half an hour...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"YOU CAN'T WRE...."
Chant ends when he does wrestling moves.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango can't even say his own name the same way each time. :lol


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango is awesome I love it.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Disappointing match, expected more.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey, Curtis can wrestle, philly


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No wonder Lawler loves him so much, he's using his son's finishing move!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

This Fandango is the most retarded gimmick in history. His name fucking sucks too


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh hey, they didn't play Lawler's theme this time, ha ha.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No holds bar preview with Triple H? Someone get the shovel.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango's heat is reminding me of old school Goldust


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Another as


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

BOW DOWN TO THE... BOW DOWN TO THE KING!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Freeloader said:


> Big E Langston - I like your presence, your size, but please get a new fucking finisher. That shit sucks worse than Fandango.
> 
> Jesus Fandango is SHIT in the ring so far, with just basic shit. So there is room for THIS GUY on the fucking roster, but not Alex Riley? What a pile of shit.


How the hell can you judge him if he didn't even wrestle live on raw yet, beating down chris jericho doesn't mean you should just judge his wrestling ability yet. Oh well he is a heel after all


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

fandango has gotten far more heat than swagger since his return


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Crowd tonight is a real plus

DAT heat for Fandango


----------



## Deagle (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KeYiNdAbOx said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Did anyone else hear Y2J say "Don't say a word" or something like that when Fandango was standing over him with the mic?


Yes! Lol I thought I was the only one that heard it. And at the end he said "Look at me don't say a word"


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Guys fandango is what the show needs just go with it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Gotta give Curtis credit. He's making this gimmick work as much as anyone possibly can.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Please let Jericho win at WM


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fandango aka the X Pac of 2013.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Crowd is solid so far.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Did anybody hear Jericho giving Fandango instructions in the ring? Hilarious. 

While the crowd was still boo'ing, Jericho said "Don't you say a word", then tapped on Fandango's boot giving him the OK to talk. Then after he said his name, Jericho says to him "Now look at me". Fandango looks down. LOL. That should tell you how lost this guy is! LMAO


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Very good RAW so far... I just dread 9pm-10pm when it always tends to get really slow and uninteresting.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The crowd response to Fandango was good though 'you can't wrestle' chants were loud and acknowledged. On a side note, he loks gassed pretty quickly even after his entrance. Still looks like an entertaining curtain raiser at WM given 10 minutes


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

People who are happy about the crowd...It's Philly, it's one of the best wrestling crowds in the country. Ya'll know this. Tho last years raw must've had an issue with the TV or something cause i was there live and the crowd was going nuts. I think someone said Santino got a bigger pop than the Rock, and multiple people who were there re-affirmed that wasn't the case at all. lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm assuming thats what Fandango says during sex "Whats my name?! say my name! whats my name?! say it!"
and it probably looks something like this


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I love Philly crowds man


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Digging Fandango a lot, actually. Looking forward to Jericho/Fandango at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KeYiNdAbOx said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Did anyone else hear Y2J say "Don't say a word" or something like that when Fandango was standing over him with the mic?


Yeah also heard "Look at me"


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Fuck it, this is my match for WM


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Arcade said:


> Fandango aka the X Pac of 2013.


His ass is still in one piece unlike X-Pac.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



markdeez33 said:


> Did anybody hear Jericho giving Fandango instructions in the ring? Hilarious.
> 
> While the crowd was still boo'ing, Jericho said "Don't you say a word", then tapped on Fandango's boot giving him the OK to talk. Then after he said his name, Jericho says to him "Now look at me". Fandango looks down. LOL. That should tell you how lost this guy is! LMAO


They're always calling the spots. Fandango is not lost. He's not just appeared from nowhere. He was fantastic on NXT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SAMCRO said:


> I'm assuming thats what Fandango says during sex "Whats my name?! say my name! whats my name?! say it!"


Which is weird considering she's probably unconscious for all of it.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Meh, I'm warming towards Fandango. He's getting good heat, and he seems solid enough on the mic.


Yea...I thinkaloy of us wanted him off our screens...now I wanna seehow this goes.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This RAW actually feels like a RTWM RAW.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Credit to Curtis on the Fandango gimmick, he's pulling it off nicely.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

These WWE merch commercials are getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Who the fuck is going to pay $80 for a metal chair? Fucking Vince.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



WrestlinFan said:


> Fuck it, this is my match for WM
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You damn right.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



markdeez33 said:


> Did anybody hear Jericho giving Fandango instructions in the ring? Hilarious.
> 
> While the crowd was still boo'ing, Jericho said "Don't you say a word", then tapped on Fandango's boot giving him the OK to talk. Then after he said his name, Jericho says to him "Now look at me". Fandango looks down. LOL. That should tell you how lost this guy is! LMAO


lets hope they give Jericho the win at WM because Dango is a fuck up already


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Crowd has been good. Gave Punk good heat, Fandango great heat, Jericho a very good pop, and Taker a monster pop. Philly is awesome.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

FandanGOAT is the best part about Raw so far.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I HATED Fandango at first but HOLY shit. What he just did was damn near fantastic. Was anyone paying attention? Everything he did was fucking sick. Lifting his girl up to the apron. Leaping over the top rope. He fucking snapped psycho style and kicked jericho in the face. The jumped off the top rope with a leg drop haha! Someone said he reminds them of old school goldust and I agree with that for sure. There is no question this guy can act. He is seriously comfortable out there and just had his BEST segment by far.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango's chick rimo


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kid commercials? It's gotten to this?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Despite my misgivings about Johnny Curtis getting his first PPV match against Chris Jericho at Mania, this fued is pretty good for the little build up it has had.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Also this episode is solid so far! Hot crowd, really entertaining.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Curtis is awesome.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

just rewinded it you can blatantly hear jericho saying "look at me" and "dont say a word" he's also grabbing fandango's leg when doing this


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



markdeez33 said:


> Did anybody hear Jericho giving Fandango instructions in the ring? Hilarious.
> 
> While the crowd was still boo'ing, Jericho said "Don't you say a word", then tapped on Fandango's boot giving him the OK to talk. Then after he said his name, Jericho says to him "Now look at me". Fandango looks down. LOL. That should tell you how lost this guy is! LMAO


Yeah very clear which was strange as they didn't really attempt to visually disguise the interaction


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango-Y2J feud has at least had more build up then our WM main event one...


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



rbfshr said:


> They're always calling the spots. Fandango is not lost. He's not just appeared from nowhere. He was fantastic on NXT.


I'm not hating on Curtis! I've seen his NXT work. They gave him a terrible gimmick and so far, he's making due with it. Getting mega heat. I just think it's an indicator of how green he is. I know they call spots all the time in the ring, but I haven't seen it done in that particular type of situation in a LONG time.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Rematchamania even got the same theme 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



AntUK said:


> Fandango-Y2J feud has at least had more build up then our WM main event one...


Having both people involved on the show helps


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I have to say, solid opening to this week's Raw. I haven't felt the urge to press the mute button or do something else yet. Can they keep it up?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

very hot crowd! when does WWE lose em?


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Curtis is doing a good job with Fandango, that's without taking into account that it's Philly.

BUT, if Y2J loses to Fandango at WM, I'm gonna lose it. That's just taking putting over to a whole new level.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Meh, last year's WM theme was better.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hey guys. Don't watch Wrestlemania on your $300 super comfy sofa with lots of room. Instead pay us $60 and you can watch it on a hard, uncomfortable folding chair instead - you even get to sit on your hero's faces, a true bargain.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Very solid show so far. At least this RAW has been very storyline-focused. That means we're probably due for a Ryback squash match soon.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

It's me or they started to tease a cash-in during the Jericho-Ziggler match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



antdvda said:


> Just when you thought Fandango couldn't get any gayer he starts screaming "say my name" to another man.


Well from a scale of Rock Hudson to Liberace, with Liberace being mega gay, WWE is about a Ricky Martin.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Orton is defiantly turning heel at wrestlemania


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is 3MB just there to be Sheamus' trio of bitches.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> Meh, last year's WM theme was better.


It's Diddy rapping. Can't get much worse.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Orton turning heel at WM to give the shield the win?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Can we get a Shield promo tonight? 

oh wait, this is better.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

SHIELD


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



markdeez33 said:


> Did anybody hear Jericho giving Fandango instructions in the ring? Hilarious.
> 
> While the crowd was still boo'ing, Jericho said "Don't you say a word", then tapped on Fandango's boot giving him the OK to talk. Then after he said his name, Jericho says to him "Now look at me". Fandango looks down. LOL. That should tell you how lost this guy is! LMAO


Eh that is why Jericho is here for..we always talk about how we need more young guys to get a chance,etc..properly pushing young guys. Jericho is a vet and that is what he is here for..put young talent over.

He could've easily fuckedup the momentum of the heat he was getting...I was shocked he got a reaction like that..even if he was attacking Jericho.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That argument between Sheamus/Show/Orton on Smackdown had three stooges written all over it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Shield


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Shield


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So they've been called hounds, hornets, and now jackals. 

How many more animals can you call the Shield Vince?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> Well from a scale of Rock Hudson to Liberace, with Liberace being mega gay, WWE is about a Ricky Martin.


Ummm OK


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Reigns no selling that chair shot :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DA SHIELD


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Im starting to really hate Sheamus....


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fuck off Show.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

YEAH! ORTON on TV = :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Poor Shield, haha.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rollins and Ambrose with those downs grunts. :lmao
Still would though.

What a horrible segment.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Somebody bout to get they ass kicked!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

STFU COLE..

Shit like this is better when it's silence IMO...more impact.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mark Henry :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Retreat? They took out 2 members out of 3, I call that leaving with style.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The ratings is about to go through the roof! :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Shield match is looking promising. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The GOAT is Here


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dafuck.

Orton shouldn'tbe buddy buddy with those two. It's not his character


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Everytime I see Orton I want to time travel back to 2003.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

RATINGS


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

These 3 curs have no chance against the Hounds of Justice! :evil:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Big Show is the man. Can't wait to see which one of them is behind "The Shield" that seems inevitable to happen at WM


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Every segment has been about promoting WM so far. Did they get new writers or something? RAW seems a lot more focused.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

MARK HENRY'S THEME :mark:

MAKES ME WANNA


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mark henry's gonna injury himself


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Poor sad Mark Henry. I just want to hug that guy. He looks so sad!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*THAT'S WHAT HE DOES* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Could this be return of 2>1?


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I gotta admit, I like a lot of these sub storylines. Team Hell No vs. Ziggler and Big E, Shield vs. Orton, Sheamus and Big Show, and one of my favorites this year...Mark Henry v. Ryback. IDK what it is, but ever since Henry came back, I've been loving him. I definitely didn't appreciate how good of a heel he is when he was Champ.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Here we go.... HENRY :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mark Henry with no reaction whatsoever from the crowd.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

mark "ratings" henry about to induct an unlucky fellow into the hall of pain


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mark Henry. The guy Big E wants to grow up to be.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HEELry blessing us with some one liners before the break


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

!!! YES 

Choclate Destruction!


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"Mark Henry has a date with Ryback"

I see so many memes....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Sheild vs Orton, Sheamus , Show *or* Ziggler/Big vs Team Hell No need to be a gimmick march

Come one WWE a "Dumpster Match" tag match for this mania


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wig splitting time :henry1


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ANOTHER AD!? Are you shitting me?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> Every segment has been about promoting WM so far. Did they get new writers or something? RAW seems a lot more focused.


Very true. I'm loving this.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Orton/Sheamus/Show vs Shield match getting some nice build.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A two for one special tonight. HALL OF PAIN.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Punter said:


> Fucking Big Show


:bosh looking dem boobies s


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

MIZARK in action? Hope he can stay injury free for Wrestlemania.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KeYiNdAbOx said:


> Curtis is doing a good job with Fandango, that's without taking into account that it's Philly.
> 
> BUT, if Y2J loses to Fandango at WM, I'm gonna lose it. That's just taking putting over to a whole new level.


Yup

At first I didn't think Fandangos character had a chance but he really just sold it there. It looks like he is going to be pretty darn fierce in the ring. Definitely get an old school Martel vibe from not only him but his character. I know it hurts to say it, but this character might be on it's way to something good. Wrestlemania undercard really picked up after that segment. The CM Punk Taker segment was as good as it gets from both guys, and then same thing goes for Fandango and Jericho.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Anybody calling Fandango horrible should seriously rethink that and watch this guy as a a true creep on nxt. Guy was fantastic. If he were to be his creepy self like that he'd be a huge IWC favorite because it was that entertaining. You can already see traits of the creep in the Fandango character and I hope he transitons into it, it seems like he's meant to


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Another ad? It's impossible to see this live. Only if Bioshock Infinite would download faster...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Can't wait for psych 100 Great Scott!

Also thanks for the gif of that half naked man :no:


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Curtis actually spent 7 years on fcw-nxt and he was great during the long ass NXT Redemption 
he is finally getting the chance he deserve on the main shows


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Punter said:


> MARK HENRY'S THEME :mark:
> 
> MAKES ME WANNA


Abdula the butcher going off on some poor person


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Remind me to never watch a ECW event before watching RAW. Its makes watching RAW even more painful then it is now


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

MARK DUCKING HENRY. YES DUCKING.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Commercials on top of commercials, on top of commercials


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Punter said:


> MARK HENRY'S THEME :mark:
> 
> MAKES ME WANNA


Makes you wanna bend over and get your ass grinded by an obese black man? :jones


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Orton/Sheamus - building it for over a year, not doing it on PPV since 2010, promoting the idea of Orton turning on Sheamus, March 2013 WM time - book them in a tag match fpalm 

Just turn Orton heel and give him a main event spot with direction again.

Henry is great.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So wait a minute...you have to pay 80 bucks for that chair AFTER buying 30 bucks worth a gear? WTF is going on.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Getting more excited for WrestleMania.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That's what I DO...lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

SQUASH



Rock316AE said:


> Orton/Sheamus - building it for over a year, not doing it on PPV since 2010, promoting the idea of Orton turning on Sheamus, March 2013 WM time - book them in a tag match fpalm
> 
> Just turn Orton heel and give him a main event spot with direction again.
> 
> Henry is great.


He will turn at Mania, man.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Anybody calling Fandango horrible should seriously rethink that and watch this guy as a a true creep on nxt. Guy was fantastic. If he were to be his creepy self like that he'd be a huge IWC favorite because it was that entertaining. You can already see traits of the creep in the Fandango character and I hope he transitons into it, it seems like he's meant to


No worries man Fandago's last segment was his best by far. Sold the shit out of it and beat Jericho's ass. Then his special move was freaking awesome. Everything he did was awesome. Spinning the mic after kneeling over jericho. Dancing over Jericho. The way he jumped over the rope when he entered the ring was hilarious. I couldn't stand the guy at first but I didn't know he was so damn fierce in the ring. It works so great with how patient he is and calculating with all of his dance moves and gimmicks. Then he gets in the ring and he's a freaking MONSTER.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm a Fan...dan....go..go..go...mark :lmao


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Usos on Raw? WTF is going!?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HoP inductees The Usos


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



longing4indy said:


> So wait a minute...you have to pay 80 bucks for that chair AFTER buying 30 bucks worth a gear? WTF is going on.


:vince5 That's WWE marketing 101


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

dat Uso punishment

...or just jobbing them out because they're irrelevant anyways.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lol, the uso's getting buried.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



longing4indy said:


> So wait a minute...you have to pay 80 bucks for that chair AFTER buying 30 bucks worth a gear? WTF is going on.


Greed


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Poor Uso's, were once part of a tag team division revival.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Another match where the Uso's get squashed


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Dammit, I'm late, what did I miss?*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TripleG said:


> Big E Langston is the weirdest looking motherfucker on this show and that is saying something!


But he has an exquisite rear end.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Rock316AE said:


> Orton/Sheamus - building it for over a year, not doing it on PPV since 2010, promoting the idea of Orton turning on Sheamus, March 2013 WM time - book them in a tag match fpalm
> 
> Just turn Orton heel and give him a main event spot with direction again.
> 
> Henry is great.


No one gives a shit about a Sheamus/Orton match. They're both stale as fuck.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I love the Usos. Why aren't they fucking used more.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

the fuck man? why they gotta use the Usos? Just use 3MB :no:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mark Henry my main ..... killing some bitches.

Am I hip yet?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

How is Fandango trending on twitter seriously, is there a room full of wwe people with smart phones just tweeting!?!?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Henry looks like a big hairy Tootsie Roll. 

I'm hungry now.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Green Light said:


> Makes you wanna bend over and get your ass grinded by an obese black man? :jones


If that obese black man is Mark Henry, then yes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

one of the Uso's got a DUI so they get buried by Henry


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Usos used to have six packs now getting the Rikishi gut


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shades of Rikishi


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wig splitting over :henry1


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hall Of Pain gets a new member


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



richyque said:


> Lol, the uso's getting buried.


One cannot bury that which is already far underground.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Usos are too good to be jobbing like that....


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I wondered what happened to the Usos. Shame they haven't been used in a while. They were helping the rebuild of the tag division not so long ago.

I can't help but love Mark Henry's character work in the past 2 years


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fuck me...another useless squash match that no one cares about. Wrestling is pathetic.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The problem with Ryback vs. Henry is that the match is guaranteed to suck


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Skybs said:


> *Dammit, I'm late, what did I miss?*


Undertaker kicked Punk's ass in the opening segment, Orton/Sheamus/Show teamed up against The Shield backstage, Jericho made Ziggler tap out like a jobber clean and Fandango attacked Jericho to a shitload of boos post-match.

That's all.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



JeremyCB23 said:


> How is Fandango trending on twitter seriously, is there a room full of wwe people with smart phones just tweeting!?!?!


Vince is crazy enough to do it


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Good job. Just keep fucking over your best teams :StephenA


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The entire tag division is now in the Hall of Pain


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm seriously thinking about getting a "HALL OF PAIN" shirt. I'm torn between that and the new Y2J one. Don't know which one I'd wear at WM.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"SOMEBODY GON' GET DEY ASS KICKED"


----------



## TheShowOffUK (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The thought of Ryback vs Mark Henry at Wrestlemania depresses me


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Will these guys wrestle a match from now untill WM?
The Rock
Cena
Punk
Triple H
Brock
Undertaker?

im gonna say no to all


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> the fuck man? why they gotta use the Usos? Just use 3MB :no:


3MB are used strictly for 6-man tag matches involving Sheamus, you silly goose.

:vince3


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

henry taking out the two samoans
ryback will take out the two puerto ricans in another 2 on 1 handicap match later


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DATS WUT I DO!!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ugh, why not use enhancement talent instead of one of the few tag teams that actually possess a modicum of skill?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

THAT'S WHAT HE DOES!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



JeremyCB23 said:


> How is Fandango trending on twitter seriously, is there a room full of wwe people with smart phones just tweeting!?!?!


:vince What a wonderful idea!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mark Henry should bring out a line of extremely tasty foods:

'World's Strongest Jam'
'World's Strongest Ham'
'World's Strongest Lamb'.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

All day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

YAWN.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cue Ryberg


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Choke2Death said:


> He will turn at Mania, man.


Probably, but Orton vs Sheamus is a perfect WM match with background and they're not doing it for no reason.


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



gobsayscomeon said:


> The problem with Ryback vs. Henry is that the match is guaranteed to suck


They should make it no DQ or something.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SpookshowTony said:


> Wig splitting over :henry1



Not yet 

Now he's done :henry1


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Xevoz said:


> Hall Of Pain gets two new members


Fixed. :henry1


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

the feed me more chants are quite sad... shows how many children are in the crowd :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Damn, Usos got fucked up


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao "Nobody Splash me!"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Ugh, why not use enhancement talent instead of one of the few tag teams that actually possess a modicum of skill?


Because they are enhancement talent. :genius


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

NOBODY SPLASHES ME!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TheShowOffUK said:


> The thought of Ryback vs Mark Henry at Wrestlemania depresses me


The thought of Henry jobbing to Ryback at Wrestlemania further depresses me.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Henry's mad. :cena3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

NoBody Splash's Me


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Nobody Splash me! LOL dead.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



markdeez33 said:


> Did anybody hear Jericho giving Fandango instructions in the ring? Hilarious.
> 
> While the crowd was still boo'ing, Jericho said "Don't you say a word", then tapped on Fandango's boot giving him the OK to talk. Then after he said his name, Jericho says to him "Now look at me". Fandango looks down. LOL. That should tell you how lost this guy is! LMAO


Rasslin expert right here. Maybe Jericho was just telling the guy to milk the heat he was getting?

Nobody splash me!:henry1:lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"The question is, can he do this to Ryback?"

Guess King doesn't watch Smackdown, or the recap that was shown 5 minutes ago.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That's what he does :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao HEELry

"NOBODY SPLASHES ME!!!!"

makes the simplest lines GOAT


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Are people actually entertained by this shit? Henry squashing even more jobbers? WOW SO UNPREDICTABLE!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hall of 2nd DUI :henry1


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

'NOBODY SPLASH ME!'

Is that what he used to say in the bath as a kid?


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I LOVE WATCHING HENRY DOMINATE. YESSSSS


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Albero and Cesaro again?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Punter said:


> "SOMEBODY GON' GET DEY ASS KICKED"


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The hell has Cesaro been?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cesaro is officially a jobber now. What's with WWE constantly protecting newcomers and then jobbing them out all out?



Rock316AE said:


> Probably, but Orton vs Sheamus is a perfect WM match with background and they're not doing it for no reason.


Unfortunately, it's too late now. At least we should get it after Mania and hopefully Orton wins it then goes on to challenge Cena for the WWE Title or wins the World Title.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cesaro to job again :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

god i hate the WWE, why do they job their IC/US title holders

Cesero was on a great run and a great heel and htey are jobbing him to main eventers WhY


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mark Henry the best in the world at what he does which is kicking ass and inducting people in the hall of pain.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

And the show just fell off a cliff...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheShowOffUK (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Another advert? Are you serious bro?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Del Rio Vs. Cesaro in a Champion Vs. Champion match....

I swear I've seen this match before. Are they playing a tape from a few weeks ago?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hold it: What the FUCK are they planning to do with Cesaro for Mania? Goddammit the E is fucking up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Dr.Boo said:


> Albero and Cesaro again?


:shaq yep


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

9:00 on a Monday night? Time to bury the US champ :vince5


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cesaro JOBBING again? :rousey


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Del Rio vs. Cesaro should be a solid match that will be ruined by a couple of commercial breaks through the match.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Proc said:


> "Mark Henry has a date with Ryback"
> 
> I see so many memes....


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

They're feeding every top mid-carder to Del Rio. :angry:


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No doubt Swagger/Colter will be making an appearance at some point in that match.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Del Rio vs Cesaro...WHO FUCKING CARES? It is completely obvious that Swagger will interfere in some way. I think I'm done with this garbage after WM.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

del rio/cesaro again? YES


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Their are ads every ten minutes....literally...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Okay time to make a sandwich.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

wait!? Are they trying to say Cena's obsession with beating Rock helped cause his divorce?

:lmao I can't


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

yup...they're about to kill the crowd


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rock/Cena II fpalm

I'd rather do this:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



VintageOrton said:


> No doubt Swagger/Colter will be making an appearance at some point in that match.


Most likely.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Should be Beastmode Cesaro vs Hometown underdog Zach Ryder at 'Mania.

Instead Cesaro is going to job on raw and then if he's lucky get a throwaway match on the Mania preshow. ugh


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Firallon said:


> Del Rio vs Cesaro...WHO FUCKING CARES? It is completely obvious that Swagger will interfere in some way.* I think I'm done with this garbage after WM.*


Yeah right.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

As much as i like Chris Kamara that ladbrokes advert gets on my nerves


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Hold it: What the FUCK are they planning to do with Cesaro for Mania? Goddammit the E is fucking up.


Most likely he's going to beat Truth or they'll have a Pre-Show match to decide his #1 Contender
OR IF CREATIVE USED LOGIC, he could screw Swagger over at WM leading to the All-American American vs the European US Champion (the fued that Swagger should be in right now)


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ryback vs 3MB lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Punter said:


> Rock/Cena II fpalm
> 
> I'd rather do this:


:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> wait!? Are they trying to say Cena's obsession with beating Rock helped cause his divorce?
> 
> :lmao I can't


Well you see, when you're wresting around with a guy and you start having these feelings........


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The losss to the Rock hurt Cena so much he was able to beat Lesnar a few week later after getting killed the whole match. LOL.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Champion v Champion, oh boy!


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Really sick of Del Rio... I wish they would stop putting him and Cesaro together. They should be building Rio and Swagger, instead. That boring 9-10pm is right on time.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> wait!? Are they trying to say Cena's obsession with beating Rock helped cause his divorce?
> 
> :lmao I can't



Cena's ex-wife should be special guest ref for that match up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Show is going to start to fall of a cliff starting with the Henry/Usos match.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Proc said:


> "Mark Henry has a date with Ryback"
> 
> I see so many memes....


Ryback wants some of DAT chocolate.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



martinooo said:


> Yeah right.


I'm dead serious. If Wrestlemania sucks I'm done until Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Antonio Cesaro is so fucking boring.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Man Raw has been painful lately, I'll always watch wrestling in some form (I'm not going to be an ass and lie that I won't) but the builds have been so weak lately only the PPV's seem worth my time.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Expecting Swagger to beat down Albert of the River to the tune of USA chants.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Hold it: What the FUCK are they planning to do with Cesaro for Mania? Goddammit the E is fucking up.


yeah Cesero may not get a match but Fandango will

typical crappy wwe booking


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> wait!? Are they trying to say Cena's obsession with beating Rock helped cause his divorce?
> 
> I can't :lmao


*Just to show everyone that Cena will overcome all odds :cena*


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Firallon said:


> I'm dead serious. If Wrestlemania sucks I'm done until Wrestlemania 30.


Cya the night after Wrestlemania in the RAW Discussion Thread.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Cena's ex-wife should be special guest ref for that match up


Why aren't you in creative?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

eNJOYING RAW so far. Fandango is pretty cool.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Hold it: What the FUCK are they planning to do with Cesaro for Mania? Goddammit the E is fucking up.


Nothing ofcourse.. right now all of their focus is on Fandango.. and even that wont last long. A month later there will be a new debut and Fandango will be forgotten while jobbing to maineventers with all of WWE's focus on a newer character. 

They always build new guys up only to misuse them later. Idiots.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

well i got to see punk and taker so i am happy


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ugh, I hate Antonio. I don't care if he's good, he's boring to me.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, Antonio Cesaro is still US champ. Wwe is slowly killing this guys fire too


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Poor Cesaro to job to ADR 

I'll watch Hulk/The Machines vs. Bundy/Studd/Heenan instead.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why are they putting crap on the app, PUT IT ON TV


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What happened to his badass jacket?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

At least he gets an entrance for once.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



1999 Rejex said:


> They're feeding every top mid-carder to Del Rio. :angry:


This has been consistent for the past 3 years. Now it's heels he's killing now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lol Ryback vs. 3MB. Why?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

To the ring first and with both guys shown entrance, wtf is this RAW madness....


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*"Sunny delight!"
"Sound the alarm! There's poop in this chair"*


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



zkorejo said:


> Nothing ofcourse.. right now all of their focus is on Fandango.. and even that wont last long. A month later there will be a new debut and Fandango will be forgotten while jobbing to maineventers with all of WWE's focus on a newer character.
> 
> They always build new guys up only to misuse them. Idiots.


that is a great pitcher of the dirty heels


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ricardo playing with a broken ankle. He's a champ.


----------



## TheShowOffUK (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ricardo the trooper!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ryback: "Whatever Mark Henry I can do better."

That's just all kinds of false.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> wait!? Are they trying to say Cena's obsession with beating Rock helped cause his divorce?
> 
> :lmao I can't


I'm pretty sure that pornstar Cena was banging had something to do with it lol. But i can see how Rock would be the main cause, since banging a porn star on the side isn't that bad. Its clearly The Rock's fault.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Why are they putting crap on the app, PUT IT ON TV


But what about the ad time?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Del Rio is such a shitty face even Ricardo gets no reaction anymore.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

RICARDO :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KeYiNdAbOx said:


> Ugh, I hate Antonio. I don't care if he's good, he's boring to me.


I don't understand what the people see in Cesaro to be honest. He's good in the ring, but is so fucking BOOOORING on the mic and his character sucks so BAD!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

They never go off the air on the WWE app folks!! :vince5


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

wonder if they were getting ricardo to get del rio over by getting the crowd to chant his name as loud as they can, as they've been doing in the last few weeks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Crowd is dead.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No matter how hard they try fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ricardo Rodriguez at this point is a better babyface then ADR just by coming out to announce.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Ugh. Why did they change his theme? It was beautiful. I whistle it all the time. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I thought Rodriguez was being taken off air and away from Del Rio...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ADR is a true hero. Bless his humble heart. All hail the World Champ!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

this is one of the most unbearable Raw's to watch in recent memory.. and we're supposed to be on the road to Wrestlemania here. I don't see any reason why anyone should sit though 3+ hours of this every week. I'd be perfectly happy to just watch a 10 minute recap of what happened on Youtube rather than sitting through this..


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I hate Del Rio's new more faster music.. His theme was perfect as it was... WWE had to ruin it.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> This has been consistent for the past 3 years. Now it's heels he's killing now.


Fair enough haha.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Del Rio is the champ but would be a mid carder in a good talent pool, I dont even take his reign seriously.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



VintageOrton said:


> They never go off the air on the WWE app folks!! :vince5


:argh:


----------



## V-Dogg (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Joey Styles just tweeted..."WOW! That beating at the the hands of @TheMarkHenry looked like a sobering experience for the Usos. @WWE #RAW:" Haha, nice DUI jab at the Uso's.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hope Ricardo ain't going anywhere now


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Nobody gives a fuck about AdR. Give the World Title to Ricardo already. :vince3


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ricardo is here tonight? NO FUCKING SHIT COLE. Just STFU Please. Just stop.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Good..guess WWE read the thread here :lmao

Del Rio needs Ricardo...


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wtf Cesaro jobbing again.

Miz must have ran to Vince and said he was too rough when he slammed him into the barrier


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hey Berto is coming out!

Just hear those sleigh bells jingling, ring ting tingling too!
Come on it's perfect weather for a sleigh ride together with you!

I love xmas music


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Uh oh, this manager guy is going to get his other leg taken out.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I am an American.

Why should I support Del Rio in this feud?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> To the ring first and with both guys shown entrance, wtf is this RAW madness....


ikr? It's almost like they have a three hour show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Champion vs Champion match? More like Champion vs Champion Jobber


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

New theme sucks.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



zkorejo said:


> Nothing ofcourse.. right now all of their focus is on Fandango.. and even that wont last long. A month later there will be a new debut and Fandango will be forgotten while jobbing to maineventers with all of WWE's focus on a newer character.
> 
> They always build new guys up only to misuse them later. Idiots.


You're watching these idiots' product you retard. Stop watching it. 

Some people are beyond stupid.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

that moment when your ring announcer is more over than you and you are the world heavyweight champion


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Come on Real American!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So I guess Cesaro will lose?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



I Came To Play said:


> I thought Rodriguez was being taken off air and away from Del Rio...


ricardo's the reason why del rio gets a reaction in the first place, it would be crickets if he wasn't present with him


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Cesaro has been jobbing too often lately *


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Annihilus said:


> this is one of the most unbearable Raw's to watch in recent memory.. and we're supposed to be on the road to Wrestlemania here. I don't see any reason why anyone should sit though 3+ hours of this every week. I'd be perfectly happy to just watch a 10 minute recap of what happened on Youtube rather than sitting through this..


LOL Dude, last week was wrestlecrap...i love wrestling so i'll watch..regardless...but if it's crap, i call it like it is. I agree...WWE heading into mania with unbearable stuff is simply uncalled for. You'd think these last Raws would be MUST SEE TV, rather just another show. Talk about sitting back and throwing shit and hoping it hits the fan lol.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



theswayzetrain said:


> that is a great pitcher of the dirty heels


thank you!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> this is one of the most unbearable Raw's to watch in recent memory.. and we're supposed to be on the road to Wrestlemania here. I don't see any reason why anyone should sit though 3+ hours of this every week. I'd be perfectly happy to just watch a 10 minute recap of what happened on Youtube rather than sitting through this..


You must be watching last week's show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shame Cesaro has been losing a lot lately. Hopefully that changes after WM when they aren't trying to get other guys over for their WM match.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Zebbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Can they please just have Swagger cost Del Rio the match and let Cesaro get the win? What am i thinking that would mean actually putting over a mid card champion and making him look important.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



1999 Rejex said:


> Ryback wants some of DAT chocolate.


I can just imagine it melting in your mouth upon contact.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Superplex


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Man, barey any excitement going in to wrestlemania. DO SOMETHING AWESOME


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Stanford said:


> You're watching these idiots' product you retard. Stop watching it.
> 
> Some people are beyond stupid.


GTFO.. Just because Im watching it doesnt mean I cant criticize it. Thats what these forums are for assclown!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dave Meltzer speculated that a potential Wrestlemania match could be Tensai, Brodus Clay & The Funkadactyls Vs. Rhodes Scholars & The Bella Twins.

I really, really hope he's wrong.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Scott Hall tweeted "Hey yo Big E were gonna need a urine sample"


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

SWAGGER GOAT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Great...eliminate Ricardo while he's the only one clearly go get Del Rio over tonight as proof. Good job WWE!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I really don't care about ADR.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

hahaha seeing the little mexican getting beat up makes me laugh


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The impromptu Swagger and Coulter appearance.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HOW DID I KNOW????????????????????


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I don't ever tire of seeing Ricardo getting abused.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

He won't be able to jump the border with a broken ankle 

:HHH2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cesaro win by countout? YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

JACK SWAGGEEEEEER!!!!!!111111

....let me see if there's a fuck I can give.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh Cesero wins by count out, YES YES YES


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh wow, Cesaro won a match?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Gotta say Swagger's new shirt is pretty cool. One of the better ones they've done lately. 
http://shop.wwe.com/Jack-Swagger-"W...W05150_color=Olive Green&start=1&cgid=swagger


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DAT SLIDE FROM CESARO HAHA


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Recently, I was watching porn and a woman had some large nipples. This reminded me of Antonio Cesaro. I then thought about how it looks like there is no plan for him at Wrestlemania. I then thought about how Fandango has a match at Wrestlemania. I then lost my erection.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

CESARO WINS OMG


but it shouldve been dq when swagger punched back to adr no?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wow, Cesaro won a match on Raw.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

loooool Cesaro beat the WHC

didn't see that one coming  awesome


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Coffey said:


> Dave Meltzer speculated that a potential Wrestlemania match could be Tensai, Brodus Clay & The Funkadactyls Vs. Rhodes Scholars & The Bella Twins.
> 
> I really, really hope he's wrong.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Eh, I'll take Cesaro winning via countout.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Poor Del Rio...little to no fan reaction. IF it wasn't for Ricardo it be no reaction :-/


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Does Cesaro even have a match for Wrestlemania?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Glad Cesaro didn't do the job again.



Coffey said:


> Dave Meltzer speculated that a potential Wrestlemania match could be Tensai, Brodus Clay & The Funkadactyls Vs. Rhodes Scholars & The Bella Twins.
> 
> I really, really hope he's wrong.


Wouldn't be shocked if he's right. The undercard for this year's WM is boring as shit for me.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I need a Daniel Bryan alert so I know when to turn on something worthwhile


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



GOD said:


> CESARO WINS OMG
> 
> 
> but it shouldve been dq when swagger punched back to adr no?


Logic + WWE do not mix.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Such a face thing to do.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cesaro Won


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I hate how Del Rio used to be such a jerk to Ricardo and now he's his best friend. Makes no freakin sense.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

When ADR cant even get a reaction in Philly its really time for the WWE to cut their losses


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Be a star Berto :lol


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LOL, Babyface attacks man from behind. What a sore loser.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> I can just imagine it melting in your mouth upon contact.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Well, Del Rio acting like a heel


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Del Rio STILL can't get a reaction..

(Nor can Cesaro)


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

But WWE still has to make Cesaro look weak, at least he got the win


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

crickets, crickets everywhere


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Crowd booed Del Rio when he attacked Cesaro lol


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Attacking a man from behind after costing himself the match. That's a very face-like thing to do.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



WrestlinFan said:


> Such a face thing to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He learned from the best :cena2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Seems like commentary is a bit more tolerable this week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Who else sees a pointless heel turn from Ricardo come Mania?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Our babyfaces are among the most prominent sports entertainers that promote our be a star campaign :vince


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Coffey said:


> Dave Meltzer speculated that a potential Wrestlemania match could be Tensai, Brodus Clay & The Funkadactyls Vs. Rhodes Scholars & The Bella Twins.
> 
> I really, really hope he's wrong.


If that happens it will likely be on the pre-show.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If Del Rio wasn't Mexican, he would've been in the prelims years ago for being a failed experiment that couldn't get over like a McIntyre or a Chris Masters.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

nobody wants to see ADR, period.


ricardo can sell.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Alberto Del Rio is great.. I hope he retains at WM.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Del Rio New theme sucks ass.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lol at that one fan above Ricardo not giving any fucks.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Faces doing heel shit is why faces get booed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Osize10 said:


> I need a Daniel Bryan alert so I know when to turn on something worthwhile


There an app for that


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Arcade said:


> Seems like commentary is a bit more tolerable this week.


The whole show has been far better this week. If the 2nd half keeps up then this might be one of the best Raws we've had in a while


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Of course they had to go and make Cesaro look like a bitch even though he won, i knew it was too good to be true that a mid card champion would be booked strong for once.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Recap #1.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

JESUS CHRIST, it's only been ONE HOUR!?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I could just see the steam rising over Rio's shoulder as his face turned deep red. True anger was shown during that beat down of Cesaro. 


My oh my, King.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Since most of IWC's favourite wrestlers are now through, it only can get worse.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why did they change ADR's theme - it's so shoddy now lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

It wasn't enough for ADR to kick Swagger's ass? He had to go back to bury the US champ for good measure why? Before ADR killed Antonio they had it booked to where ADR and Antinio looked strong. Why fick that up?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



MidlifeCrisis said:


> Attacking a man from behind after costing himself the match. That's a very face-like thing to do.


only a heel celebrates a DQ victory with that much zeal. Nothing wrong with a face attacking him for that. 

This is why we can't have badass babyfaces


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I get home and it seems I missed a Hall of Pain induction but will have to watch Ryback vs 3MB later.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

IN CASE YA MISSED IT :vince3


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

'Oh I wish the WWE babyfaces weren't so corny and showed more attitude'

'Ha! He attacked Cesaro from behind, what a heel!'

Make your minds up for god sake.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Smarky Smark said:


> Faces doing heel shit is why faces get booed.


Seriously. Del Rio is a good babyface, no need to fuck it up by having him do heelish things.

EDIT: :bryan incoming


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Heyman > Bolt unk


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HEYMAN WITH THE TOUCHDOWN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Undertaker returning for the 3rd week in a row, everyone!


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What the hell is up with this bizarre camera work? It's making me sick.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A scalded duck LOL.....Lawler is rolling back the years tonight!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Someone has to put that Heyman run into a gif. I can already think of many uses for it!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Hope Undertakers been doing some DDP Yoga. Stay really really fit until mania 30


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I could watch Punk talk and Heyman run all night.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

That panel thing actually sounds good. Ric flair and 4 other hofers? Can't fuck this up. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Team Hell No, next.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Sad to see my ***** Bryan become an afterthought for this year's WM... :no:


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lolll.. Q & A session.. ? wtf.. what is this? a presentation for WM mainevent?.. lmao.. This will be hilarious.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Sharp_Shooter said:


> A scalded *duck* LOL.....Lawler is rolling back the years tonight!


:cole1


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A Q&A... that's definatly going to get me hyped for WrestleMania


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WWE title match means nothing they dont touch each other the build to 2 straight WM's is to guys talking, would that ever happen before? No! But this is the Rocks show now after finally returning he gets what he wants.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

STING :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Osize10 said:


> I need a Daniel Bryan alert so I know when to turn on something worthwhile


Your boyfriend is on next, not that he'll be doing anything worthwhile though. Hopefully jobbing again.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lunch with Charlie Sheen... Holy fuck what an afternoon.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A chance to attend a NASCAR race with John Cena? 

:lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Danjo1986 said:


> I hate how Del Rio used to be such a jerk to Ricardo and now he's his best friend. Makes no freakin sense.


Remember when Richardo interfered and it was a "underhanded trick". Now when gets involved it's "a friend helping out another friend". I also vividly remember Del Rio beating Richardo out of frustration when he'd lose.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

instead of meeting Tyra Banks on the America's next top model can I meet her in a hotel room instead


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> If Del Rio wasn't Mexican, he would've been in the prelims years ago for being a failed experiment that couldn't get over like a McIntyre or a Chris Masters.


Del Rio would have a completely different gimmick if he wasn't Mexican.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Slam_It said:


> That panel thing actually sounds good. Ric flair and 4 other hofers? Can't fuck this up.


I have it on good authority that Flair will not be appearing.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

...A Q&A panel? That's all they've got? Why not have Cena and Rock beat the shit out of each other instead of doing the same "I will beat you, I need this win, blah blah blah" promo over and over?


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Xevoz said:


> The whole show has been far better this week. If the 2nd half keeps up then this might be one of the best Raws we've had in a while


Definitely

Punk Taker segment was GREAT.

Jericho Fandango Ziggler was possibly even better with Fandango really coming around.

The Shield beatdown was nothing special Big Show is lame as hell. Mark Henry vs the Uso's wasn't good either but ADR's beatdown on Swagger just now was nothing to complain about. 

Triple H and Brock/Heyman segment towards the end of the show would be nice. 

Also a match with a member or two of the shield would be fun, or at least a promo...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Firallon said:


> ...A Q&A panel? That's all they've got? Why not have Cena and Rock beat the shit out of each other instead of doing the same "I will beat you, I need this win, blah blah blah" promo over and over?


Because that would be entertaining and make sense


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Arcade said:


> Del Rio would have a completely different gimmick if he wasn't Mexican.


And would've failed, clearly.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Remember when Rock/Austin had a Q&A session?


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



I Came To Play said:


> A Q&A... that's definatly going to get me hyped for WrestleMania


That's definitely going to make me buy WrestleMania...

Actually it could be done well, but the problem is is that I don't personally even care about that match at this point, so its not going to really help with anything.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> Undertaker returning for the 3rd week in a row, everyone!


:cole1 Is it him!?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Alex said:


> I have it on good authority that Flair will not be appearing.


Really? I saw in another thread he was suppose to be there. Oh wells, should still be good. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What exactly is this Panel supposed to accomplish other than make me hate Cena more? Ain't nobody got time for this circle jerk.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

the rock should just deliver the rock bottom to cena....like 8 times


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Alex said:


> I have it on good authority that Flair will not be appearing.


Blood clot


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Flair is in the Hospital atm, so no appearance from him


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

100% Breast meat....


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



virus21 said:


> Because that would be entertaining and make sense


Not really..nothing personal is on the line and since Cena is seeking redemption, you can't have the Rock whooping his ass every week. Fans would cheer that too much.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Well Fandango is great. I think the only way it could be better if he was flamoyantly gay. But this is still really good. Curtis is doing great.

Everything else has been meh? But no worse than usual, really.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Slam_It said:


> Really? I saw in another thread he was suppose to be there. Oh wells, should still be good.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using VerticalSports.Com App


Blood clots. Sent to the hospital before Raw, then supposedly being sent back to Charlotte.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



BANKSY said:


> Remember when Rock/Austin had a Q&A session?


Vince must write this shit from 4:45-5:00 at the end of the day a couple times a week


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



gobsayscomeon said:


> Blood clot


I hope he gets well.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn a blood clot? Hope he's alright. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

All I want is Austin part of the panel. BUT it's prob gonna be JR, Roddy Piper, Edge, Minus Flair.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I think this is possibly the worst buildup for WM in history.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Slam_It said:


> Really? I saw in another thread he was suppose to be there. Oh wells, should still be good.


Yeah, he's apparently been in hospital due to a blood clot.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Bryan is too likeable to be an afterthought this mania, he'll have a loud pop.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

#boots2butts


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Tuning in. What have I missed?

Did it start an hour early again?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Who gives a flying fuck about The Rock at the Kids Choice Awards? Seriously...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"Kids love The Rock!"

And that's the problem with The Rock in 2013.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

#BOOTS2BUTTS


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

 Pancake gonna job


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DAT SLIMING. CHECK OUT OUT THE TWEET. SEE HOW ACCEPTED WE ARE IN HOLLYWOOD :vince4


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



BANKSY said:


> Remember when Rock/Austin had a Q&A session?


The Rock/Austin segment with JR in March 2001 was basically Q&A, they just didn't promote it that way.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The PT Players about to get Buried Again


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Where is Rufus? All I see is Titus.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

still :mark: for PTP but I know they're jobbing whenever I see them :jose


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rufus Pancake


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:yes


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why the fuck do they keep coming out to Kane's music?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

God I can't wait for Kane and Bryan to break up


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Prime Time Playas :mark:

About to lose to Team Hell No again :side:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

inb4 Kane gets the win cause Bryan is a jobber.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Tuning in. What have I missed?
> 
> Did it start an hour early again?


Yes it started an hour earlier and it's been a pretty good opening hour, already better than last weeks RAW.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

can they just give the prime time players their old theme back, so much better than the generic jobber shit that they've got now as a theme


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The "Best Butt Kicker" award will surely cement the Rock as an intimidating competitor, even more so than him wearing a tutu with some high heels.

#rupauldragrace


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



cindel25 said:


> What exactly is this Panel supposed to accomplish other than make me hate Cena more? Ain't nobody got time for this circle jerk.


Maybe they should make it a general knowledge Q&A with 'hilarious' forfeits for wrong answers. Seriously WTF!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why, after all this time together have they still not got a combo entrance theme?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If they are facing the PTP are WM for the title why are they facing each other tonight, what is the point
I hate the WWE logic


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Man Lawler is really bad. The fuck is wrong with him today


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

They come out to Kane's music so the pyro wakes everybody up in the arena.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Dean/Moxley said:


> Where is Rufus? All I see is Titus.


his gout flared up


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hell No should have fought their last match at the Rumble


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> If they are facing the PTP are WM for the title why are they facing each other tonight, what is the point
> I hate the WWE logic


There facing ziggie and biggie at wm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> If they are facing the PTP are WM for the title why are they facing each other tonight, what is the point
> I hate the WWE logic


Do you even watch the shows? They are facing Ziggler and Big E. at WM.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Tuning in. What have I missed?
> 
> Did it start an hour early again?


It started on time but due to the US changing our clocks ahead some countries that didnt turn them ahead, it will have started early for them


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Man Lawler is really bad. The fuck is wrong with him today


To be fair, some if not most of his lines are fed from Vince.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Gee, I wonder who will win this match..


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Prime Time Players vs. Team Hell No... this fucking match happens every week. Same with ADR/Cesaro.

I'm close to switching off.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> The "Best Butt Kicker" award will surely cement the Rock as an intimidating competitor, even more so than him wearing a tutu with some high heels.
> 
> #rupauldragrace


WM 30

THE BUTT KICKER :rock

vs.

THE ASS KICKER :brock


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> If they are facing the PTP are WM for the title why are they facing each other tonight, what is the point
> I hate the WWE logic


There not, Big E and zig at WM..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> If they are facing the PTP are WM for the title why are they facing each other tonight, what is the point
> I hate the WWE logic


They're not facing PTP at Mania, they're facing Big E and Ziggler.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Looks this hour is gonna be filled with filler.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Alex said:


> Yes it started an hour earlier and it's been a pretty good opening hour, already better than last weeks RAW.


Cheers. 

What's happened so far?


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

PTP VS TEAM HELL NO 356644468


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Bryan D. said:


> Do you even watch the shows? They are facing Ziggler and Big E. at WM.


Didnt cole just say they are facing PTP at WM? Unless I heard that wrong, that is why I was confused


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

PTP, baby!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Not going to lie, I'm digging AJ's Outfit


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Markin for the Barkin


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Ziggler just got his ass kicked by a guy who got his ass kicked by Fandango. Ziggler can't be taken seriously.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Here comes The Big Red Pussy and the Homeless Lumberjack to fight the Prime Time Jobbers in a random tag match... Why are Kane & Bryan (two great talents) given such idiotic gimmicks?


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Daniel Bryan is too f*cking entertaining to be a jobber loool. Shame.


----------



## GE 7 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Finally!!!! Now that's a Raw!
Punk/Taker, Jericho showing some attitude, Fandango was great and even Sheamus/Shield segment was fantastic.
Hope it continue this way...

PS: I think the writing team changes just took over


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dat bark makes the match


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

OORA OORA OORA OORA


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lot of moaning about the Q&A session I see.

Guess folks forgot about this 








and that was great.

Not implying that tonight will be better but this one should be a nice little touch with hopefully some great HOF Talkers. Another serious segment to get the hype up and sell the match/feud. 

Or of course you would love to see Fruity Pebbles jokes, concerts, raps, and talking about how Im here every week while Rock doesn't care and left you guys.

Lets wait it out and see how things go.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> his gout flared up


Hopefully.. it'll make a return. :young2


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hey, since when did Damon from Friday After Next start wrestling?


Edit: Damn, not in the ring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WWE and their slut shaming. Be A *


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lol a Q and A, i knew they would do some stupid shit as an excuse so Rock wouldn't have to actually wrestle but a Q and A? whats next week a debate? Then a rap off? Jesus heaven forbid Rock would have to actually wrestle on 1 fucking Raw before Mania. Can't wait till his egotistical ass is back in Hollywood making shitty action movies.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

after that solid first hour, the show is starting to drag, this is gonna be a long hour


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

#WASHRAG


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mr. Six Days Off. 

Good one.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Lot of moaning about the Q&A session I see.
> 
> Guess folks forgot about this
> 
> ...


"I NEED to beat you, Rock." That segment was incredible.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> WM 30
> 
> THE BUTT KICKER :rock
> 
> ...


ONCE IN A LIFETIME


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This site needs a giant midol for some people around here. lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm liking this raw so far. This is building up WM really well. Too late for some people I know. But I like it. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm starting to miss the "2 HOUR RAWs" lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Tonight has been better than last week. Of course, Raw being preempted by Test patterns would beat last week.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Terry Owens just got jobbed out again. Back to them old spice commercials 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Can someone tell me how many times Kane and Bryan have beaten the PTP? It has to be at least 30 or 40 times. 

Guess thats what happens when you only have 3 tag teams. Jeez they need to bring up some NXT tag teams like Adrian Nevill and Oliver Grey, i mean the tag division is almost as dead as the divas division.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Lot of moaning about the Q&A session I see.
> 
> Guess folks forgot about this
> 
> ...


There's a huge chance that it will not be like that. At all.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

1st step to total boredom accomplished. This was... not good.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

SHIELD


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

PTP vs Hell No for the one millionth time.

I shit you not, I started watching a Smackdown! from a month ago thinking it was Friday's and didn't realize it was an old one until about 40 minutes in. Every fucking show is the same.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Shield tag match :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

YASSS! This Raw needs more Shield! My body is ready.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shield vs. 3MB


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Lot of moaning about the Q&A session I see.
> 
> Guess folks forgot about this
> 
> ...


different writers back then, and those 2 at that time werent corny at all. that was when the rock was THE MAN in the wwf, and cena.. eh hes corny as fuck, hes no stone cold


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wonder who the Shield is facing.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> WWE and their slut shaming. Be A *


Movesets are watered down and no blood is allowed so parents will let their kids watch, but calling women sluts...oh no problem there. Typical WWE logic. Typical 'merica logic too.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Meeeeeeeeehh.

Show is lacking and missing some :brock 
*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Have a horrible feeling they're gonna yell at Rock for not being there every week, blah blah blah. It's going to be a horrible segment.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shield in action. :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

MITB holder going after the tag belts after being irrelevant and still hanging around in a stable of sorts.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why cant they put the shield in single matches? I am glad to see them wrestle, but put them in singles so we dont keep getting teh same matches over and over again like ADR vs Cesero or PTP vs team hell no


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Preview next.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

calling Shield vs. Kofi, Truth, and Zack Ryder.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Alex said:


> Yes it started an hour earlier and it's been a pretty good opening hour, already better than last weeks RAW.


Problem is, there's entirely too much time left for good ole' WWE to fuck up another show. With the matches they have left to build, my hope for the whole show to be good is waning quickly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Invertalon said:


> Shield vs. 3MB


No 3MB is going to be taken out by Ryback.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*










they just can't throw PTP a bone can they (pause)

why couldn't they just have Ziggles and Balrog cost THO the match


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shield match for free? :mark: But we need singles matches, though.

GAME is NEXT :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Maybe they should add another title to the tag titles. Shield are awesome but constant 6 man tags is meh lol. Will be great seeing them in action though.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> There's a huge chance that it will not be like that. At all.


I think "huge chance" is actually a huge understatement. If it's half as good I'll be impressed.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Lot of moaning about the Q&A session I see.
> 
> Guess folks forgot about this
> 
> ...


If its anything close to that.. I will eat my words. But with 5 HOF'rs in a panel conducting a Q&A session already sounds stupid and comical. J.R alone conducting an interview would have been much better but yea, lets see how it goes.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Don't worry, at least Bryan can work either Devitt or Swagsuke next year after the necessary contract obligations are done.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Shield vs 3mb? But wouldn't that make 3mb faces? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Slam_It said:


> I'm liking this raw so far. This is building up WM really well. Too late for some people I know. But I like it.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using VerticalSports.Com App


Glad you like Raw. I love WWE, but i just can't say the last month has excited me. With all the re-matches you'd think at the very least there would be more intensity and more details involved especially this close to Mania, but i've honestly felt that the company is not trying too hard..rather floating on by expecting an automatic high buyrate...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> ONCE IN A LIFETIME


 Till next year



VintageOrton said:


> The Shield tag match :mark:


 3MB is set to job to Ryback aren't they, who is left?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Raw isn't bad. I hope Rock and Cena get scathing.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Shield vs. ...let's see

Kofi, R-Truth and Zack Ryder?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Shazayum said:


> Have a horrible feeling they're gonna yell at Rock for not being there every week, blah blah blah. It's going to be a horrible segment.













*As much as I like Rock, fucking hell, your sig is goofy as fuck :lmao*


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Shield in action?!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

this weeks raw has held my attention quite well, ive only searched for porn when the adverts are on (Y)


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I miss :brock so bad.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Shazayum said:


> Have a horrible feeling they're gonna yell at Rock for not being there every week, blah blah blah. It's going to be a horrible segment.


Oh fuck, I didn't even think of that. Now I'm dreading this.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Good first hour but nothing interesting in the second yet. Better show than last week already but still missing watching the recording so I csn skip the insane amount of ad breaks


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shield in action tonight!?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The fact they are wheeling out the relics shows they have no actual content for the Rock/Cena feud left. They need these other people to add interest to what will be just another talking segment to add to the countless ones they already have.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Bryan D. said:


> I miss :brock so bad.


*I feel your pain, brother. 
*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Oh fuck, I didn't even think of that. Now I'm dreading this.


Doubt that'll happen.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Gills Rob said:


> Good first hour but nothing interesting in the second yet. Better show than last week already but still missing watching the recording so I csn skip the insane amount of ad breaks


......Good first hour? What was good about it? It fucking sucked except Fundjango gettin' dat heat.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Darn, just when I was going to go watch NXT they say the Shield is going to be on later tonight...darn you WWE!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



MidlifeCrisis said:


> Problem is, there's entirely too much time left for good ole' WWE to fuck up another show. With the matches they have left to build, my hope for the whole show to be good is waning quickly.


Well that goes without saying. I'd have so much more faith if we only had 40 minutes left to watch, unfortunately they have an extra hour to fill with touts, tweets, recaps and pointless movie trailers that nobody cares about.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Lot of moaning about the Q&A session I see.
> 
> Guess folks forgot about this
> 
> ...


Yeah but back then both of them were wrestling and appearing on Raw every week. So having that one on one Q and A once of out the build up is ok.
But with the rock not wrestling every week or even being at Raw every week and even Cena not showing up some of the weeks, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Faraday said:


> Doubt that'll happen.


Good chance it won't, but I'm not putting it past them.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Seriously, why are there like 10 different theme songs for WrestleMania....


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WOOT! MORE RECAPS!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> There's a huge chance that it will not be like that. At all.





GOD said:


> different writers back then, and those 2 at that time werent corny at all. that was when the rock was THE MAN in the wwf, and cena.. eh hes corny as fuck, hes no stone cold





zkorejo said:


> If its anything close to that.. I will eat my words. But with 5 HOF'rs in a panel conducting a Q&A session already sounds stupid and comical. J.R alone conducting an interview would have been much better but yea, lets see how it goes.



Im not trying to say that it will even touch that. I am fully aware.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oooouuuuhhhhh who caaaaaareeeeeesssss


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Alright, what has happened so far?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Trips, Steph, and Heyman segment plz


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Punter said:


> Seriously, why are there like 10 different theme songs for WrestleMania....


Mo money mo money mo money for the WWE


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



vanboxmeer said:


> Don't worry, at least Bryan can work either Devitt or Swagsuke next year after the necessary contract obligations are done.


Not going to lie, Bryan joining the greatness that is present day NJPW would be awesome. Imagine Bryan vs. Nakamura, Okada, Anderson, Tanahashi, Suzuki, and Goto. That sounds much better than just having tag matches agasint PTP and getting called goatface.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

It be nice if we all could get at least a really good main event out of the 3 hours lol


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Put Heyman on the commentary table. Get rid of Lawler.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Compare the road to Wrestlemania 17 to this garbage build.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

BE A STAR CAMPAIGN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Haha, great line about Stephanie. Heyman is gold.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Heyman the GOAT.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I will inherit a good chunk of family money, this crap makes me want to book some decent wrestling, WWE is coasting so bad.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"Wouldn't it be more appropriate if the loser gets Stephanie?"
:lmao Still funny


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



DoradaFan said:


> Alright, what has happened so far?


Would you believe me if I told you PTP wrestled Hell No and ADR faced Cesaro? Shocking I know :|


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WWE video packages make wrestling awesome.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh great, I get to watch HHH act like he's a bad ass. No one's buying it you old fuck. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Triple H the game baby!!!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Good chance it won't, but I'm not putting it past them.


Well I have low expectations for it - but hopefully I'll be surprised.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Love that thing Lesnar does when heyman says hes career is n the line lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Has Daniel Bryan ever gotten a win for this Team Hell No tag team?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No more wrestling twice a year for you, HHH!!

TAKE THAT!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Here comes GOAT!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

great stipualtion YOUR PART TIME WRESTLING CAREER is on the line.

He should have put his COO on the line or said that Paul gets to be a booker if HHH loses


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Trying to make it like Trip's career means anything now when he wrestles once, twice a year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:buried time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:HHH


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

20 mins Trips promo in bound.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Triple H looks ridiculous without his long hair


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"Your career is on the line!!" Big friggin' deal, he wrestles once a year...if that.

For a good storyline I'd have picked "Paul Heyman gets your job!"


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Out of retirement for a retirement match.. brilliant..


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

COMING OUT OF RETIREMENT FOR A RETIREMENT MATCH

WWE LOGIC


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That water bottle needs to retire.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Has to be a weird feeling knowing that hundreds of thousands people are looking at your crotch to see if there is a wet spot... again.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

IT'S TIME-UH, TO PLAY THE GAME-UH!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HHH looks like a lesbian.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:HHH2 talking about how important his career is for him right now.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

sad to see these attitude era stars and how old and wrinkly they are


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Queue that HHH shovel GIF


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Alex said:


> Well that goes without saying. I'd have so much more faith if we only had 40 minutes left to watch, unfortunately they have an extra hour to fill with touts, tweets, recaps and pointless movie trailers that nobody cares about.


You forgot commercials. Can't forget the commercials man. WWE gotta pay them bills.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"The Evolution of Evolution"

Cole....fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HHH needs to hang it up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I suppose Heyman could come out and say "I don't mean your wrestling career, I mean your office career" but I don't anyone would care about that either.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Some of you actually dislike the idea of a Q&A? That actually sounds like it'll be entertaining. Here's to hoping some real hard hitting questions will be asked.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm surprised Cole can talk with Trips nuts in his mouth.

:cole1


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> That water bottle needs to retire.


Future Hall of Famer.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*That ovation. Damn.*


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Get comfy, 20 minute HHH promo coming up.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

did someone just yell finally at that?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*yawns

No one wants to hear you Paul!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yawn


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Queue that HHH shovel GIF


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

2013 and Helmsley is still spouting shit :lol


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TN Punk said:


> *yawns
> 
> No one wants to hear you Paul!


I do.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SAMCRO said:


> Jesus heaven forbid Rock would have to actually wrestle on 1 fucking Raw before Mania. Can't wait till his egotistical ass is back in Hollywood making shitty action movies.


Theres no reason for him to compete on RAW right now. Its as pointless as asking Taker, Brock, or Lesnar to compete. Who is he to face? Are they egotistical too? Come on now. Whole lot of upset in this post.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Brock Lesnar I have news for you. I am booking this match and there is no way you can win
ha ha ha ha ha

I am not coming to wrestlemania to wrestle or fight, I am coming to bury you


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Thats it...


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

THE ASS KICKER


SURPRISE BURYING TIME


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Short and to the point...Vince definitely fed that line


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Dean/Moxley said:


>


Still not over that last week was the same exact like the gif :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Damn it Wade.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jokes on you HHH 

I'm coming to kick my own ass


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

a short shitty promo


BARRETT BURIAL TIME


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Damn hell..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I cant wait untill HHH wins at WM to piss you haters off


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

OH NO


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Barrett about to be buried, where's Pyro?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Barrett :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Daw fuck?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> :buried time.


LOL..they've been doing the opposite of what all of think tonight haha.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I thought Hunter was going for that 1st degree murder charge for a second. 

LOL what the fuck is Wade doing


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Welp RIP Barrett


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



VintageOrton said:


> Get comfy, 20 minute HHH promo coming up.


:HHH2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

FUCKING LOLOL

BARRETT BURYING TIME LOLOL


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wade just didn't want another jobber entrance.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

BURYING TIME LOOOOL


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Barret about to get :buried*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hey look Wade's out.. wheres the shovel?...


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Barrett = buried.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Get the shovel


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Couldn't bury someone besides the IC champ?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lmao at HHH making barret look like a GEEK for no apparent reason


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wade Barrett is going to get buried for that.

EDIT: Yep. :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:HHH is mad


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HHH oh look its a midcard champion


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



DoradaFan said:


> Damn hell..


What the hell?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

i had no fucking clue whose music that was...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LOL WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No Wade, NO!!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

oh no... Barrett... noooo... HHH just can't help himself

:buried :HHH2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

hhh and his shovel.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wade Buried


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Of all the guys to bury it had to be a guy with a belt.. ffs.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

He kicked his balls so casually lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Well, at least it was short... OH NOES! Even with his career on the line, he still finds time to bury talent.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bet Pyro loved that lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Holy fuck, Barrett's music is suicidal.

Oh and :buried

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Sorry Barrett.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Cerebral Assassin with a nutshot


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Pyro had to love that one. :lmao


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WTF that was so random.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

inb4 BARRETT BERRIED :HHH2


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Really? Wade Barrett? Dude doesn't deserve to be in the same segment as HHH.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wade got the sheamus treatment from HHH.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

#Boots2Nuts.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bury the guy with the number 3 belt in your company - good booking


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

what was the point of that? my head is seriously scratching


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wade Barrett and HHH could have actually been a decent feud, too bad Wade has no credibility and the the IC title is now about on the level of the Light Heavyweight belt or the cruiserweight tag team belts.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HHH should have taken the IC Belt off him at that point too


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao Random ass burying. 

There shall only be one Triple H. The Gravedigger.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Am I the only one who marks for Trips burying young talent?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WADE BARRETT :buried :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:HHH2 Another one buried.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



VRsick said:


> Thats it...


Be happy about it.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LOL..he didn't bury Brock but Wade !!

:lol

YES!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Haha, he's here to bury your favourite superstars!

:HHH2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Buried! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lmao @ HHH putting himself over Barrett. Barrett was a real life bare knuckle boxer in London, he'd decimate HHH. HHH needs to stop kidding himself against real life tough guys, he ain't nothing.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Has the shovel gif been posted yet?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



virus21 said:


> What the hell?


Dude its just a shaved bear


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:buried :barrett1


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Gotta bury that champion. They have made it to where it'd look comical for Wade to face HHH. That's how you can tell their doing a shitty job at building talent.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:HHH2 is trying to kick the ass kicker's ass? Not porrible bro :brock


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



ShaggyK said:


> i had no fucking clue whose music that was...


:lmao I'm glad I wasn't the only one. 
Poor Wade


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That was fucking hilarious. A :buried just because.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That had to be some kind of meta wink wink to the IWC.


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Trips wanna show who's the boss..


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Nostalgia said:


> *waits for the Triple H buried Barrett response from Pyro*


HHH buried Pyro along with Barrett with that nutshot.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*










Barrett


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HHH is GOAT


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wade Burried.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What a nice rub from Triple H to Wade Barrett unk2


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wade's future children :buried


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



longing4indy said:


> Wade Barrett and HHH could have actually been a decent feud, too bad Wade has no credibility and the the IC title is now about on the level of the Light Heavyweight belt or the cruiserweight tag team belts.


Yeah cody did a great job making it matter again and the WWE pissed away all of that.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ARRIVE.

GET KICKED IN THE NUTS.

LEAVE.

:jpl


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Another One Bits The Dust :HHH2


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Been out since the Del Rio match...miss anything worthwhile?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hunter just gave the viewing public the physical equivalent of what booking has been doing to Barrett for years. :lol


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Poor Barrett.

:buried:buried








:buried:buried:HHH2


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wades future:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That's what Raw has been missing. A good ol' Triple H burial.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

why?????????


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:HHH You trying to avoid coming out to a jobber entrance?

:HHH2 Think again.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If we had the WWE app, can we continue to see Barrett holding hit nuts? How exciting.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mediocre, boring, uninspiring promo... again... by HHH. That was bad enough, but then he has to go and just bury Wade... who's already been buried enough. And he's the fucking IC Champ. No reason for that to happen. Didn't benefit Barrett, didn't help the HHH/Lesnar feud, it did nothing. Had Barrett cut a promo, maybe it would've helped to some degree, but meh...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Trifektah said:


> That had to be some kind of meta wink wink to the IWC.


Triple H's personal fuck you to Pyro.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cripple H burying like it's 2001 all over again


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That is why Tna is better than WWE guys you won't see people getting buried like that, in that company go Tna Wade and also Daniel Bryan for the good of your career's.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Dean/Moxley said:


> Poor Barrett.


:lol That gif never gets old.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Theres no reason for him to compete on RAW right now. Its as pointless as asking Taker, Brock, or Lesnar to compete. Who is he to face? Are they egotistical too? Come on now. Whole lot of upset in this post.


Whatever i guess for the hype video before their match at Mania it'll just be a big compilation of them talking to each other. Hell he could at least attack Cena or get into some form of a physical altercation. At least Taker and Lesnar are showing up on Raw and actually doing something other than talking.

And i'm sorry if theres no one for Rock to face, well he shouldn't be main eventing mania then. I'm sick of this shit, the wwe champion shouldn't be someone thats not allowed to compete on tv.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lmao poor Barrett.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:HHH2

Seems like Barrett got the ol' kick-in-the-dick rub from Trips. Hey, it worked for Sheamus.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Triple H burying Raw. :HHH2


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That was completely unnecessary.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Triple H's personal fuck you to Pyro.


He's obviously been reading the forum in his spare time. :HHH


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What happened to Barrett?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yep. Triple H managed to castrate the shit out of Barrett.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If you ask me, Wade got off easy. He could have gotten thrown around a bit and pedigree'd through a the announce table. Instead he got off with a little shot to the manhood.

Fuck, this Miz character is here.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao

Barrett still selling that nutshot. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh and is it just my ears or does every song sound slowed down?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


>


The god of thunder
of putting people 6 ft. under.

And now a Miz match. WWE now kicks us all in the balls.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Barrett looks like hes done a X-Pacc.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Who hasn't gotten buried by HHH?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LOOK AT BARRETT! WHAT A CHAMP! STILL GONNA FIGHT DESPITE THAT BURIAL!

... AND HE'S RECEIVING ANOTHER BURIAL! YAY! :barrett1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Triple H is always bad on the mic these days it seems. Lame lame lame. I will be going for Heyman/Brock no question.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I hope The Miz wins. Just for Pyro's sake. :troll


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

MIZ gets better reaction then most tonight haha.

MIZ FAN here and don't give a fuck! <<<<<<<<


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wade is not even worthy of a proper :buried .. didnt even get pedigreed.. lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

First hour of Raw was better. So far this one's poor.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> What happened to Barrett?


Got buried. :HHH2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Suck haters thats what Wade gets for interrupting the king of kings


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

There was literally no reason for that. STOP MAKING YOUR MID CARD HEELS LOOK LIKE GEEKS!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



GOD said:


> what was the point of that? my head is seriously scratching


idk it was retarded. it doesn't make hhh look badass and barrett's a joke so it accomplishes nothing. strange. i don't even like barret but that's horrible. oh well, it was kind of amusing in a "why the fuck would you do that" way


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> What happened to Barrett?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Miz is the worst guy on the roster. He is a horrible, awful tool


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Getting buried by :HHH2 isn't enough. It's The Miz time right now. :cena3


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Didn't I hear something about Miz's movie actually selling well or did I imagine that?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wait, ref, Barrett's nuts need to cool off first


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ok, so who did Wade piss off today at catering? First a nutshot from Triple H, and now having to wrestle The Miz. That's two nutshots in 5 minutes.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Not these two erghh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I can't believe I missed seeing HHH beating that fucking jobber Barrett! D:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Shadowcran said:


> It's time to be lame!
> Time to be lame!
> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
> Ha, ha, ha
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Shadowcran said:


> It's time to be lame!
> Time to be lame!
> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
> Ha, ha, ha
> ...


:HHH2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango's Twitter: Say My Name, Say It!!!


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

One word to describe this RAW?

Awful


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Maybe I should just be happy there's a feud involving the IC title...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cole is putting over a thumb wrestling match. Digest that.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wade got kicked in the balls and is recovering and yet is still wrestling. That's what faces do, they fight through injury. How the hell are they gonna book heels like faces and faces like heels. Shits as backwards as it gets.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



BANKSY said:


> Barrett looks like hes done a X-Pacc.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is this a title match?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"The Miz and Barrett are in the ring? Have you seen their movies!?" :lawler

"Yeah. Miz just hit over a million followers on Twitter." :cole3

:no:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shitty crowd reaction...shitty Raw..overall a pathetic Road to Mania


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is Barrett actually a former bareknuckle champion? Or is it just part of his gimmick?


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is it just me or is Lawler on form tonight? That Lincoln joke was hilarious even though the retard Cole didn't get it


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*That Lincoln joke.

:HHH2*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



VintageOrton said:


> Is Barrett actually a former bareknuckle champion? Or is it just part of his gimmick?


I believe it's true.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yep this is filler


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> Didn't I hear something about Miz's movie actually selling well or did I imagine that?


I think it hit the top 20 or something for DVD sales, which is good for a WWE Studios flick.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HHH just buried Barrett


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"lincoln doing well in the theater is quite ironic"

jerry lawler coming through with the GOAT clutch joke.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

13 days till Mania. :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Fucking Lawler sneaks in something funny every once in a blue moon.

Lincoln doing well in theatres that's ironic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lawler is fucking useless.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Trifektah said:


> Miz is the worst guy on the roster. He is a horrible, awful tool


:shaq be serious. Not even close


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ads


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This show sucked I am off time to go watch some Mad Men.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



King Gazza said:


> One word to describe this RAW?
> 
> Awful


Pretty much...even that may be too nice of a word lol. Wish the show was better :|


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> Didn't I hear something about Miz's movie actually selling well or did I imagine that?


It was a figment of your imagination.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This match is worse than my ex.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



VintageOrton said:


> Is Barrett actually a former bareknuckle champion? Or is it just part of his gimmick?


Pretty sure he really was


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A doozy

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'll admit that Lincoln dig was good.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



1999 Rejex said:


> I hope The Miz wins. Just for Pyro's sake. :troll


If Miz wins they'll have to put Pyro on suicide watch. A man can only take so much.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lol is it just me or does Miz look really odd doing the figure four? i dunno it just doesn't suit him.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

BANKSY said:


> Barrett looks like hes done a X-Pacc.


Oh no. Hopefully Barrett didn't tear his ass open.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ive been saying it all night. Lawler is rolling back the years. Hopefully a heel turn


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That Lincoln joke was actually funny. Good job Jerry!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I can't get into this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Raw in a nutshell. Get off to a decent to good start in Hour 1, then drag slowly the rest of the way. 3 hours is doing them no favors.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This new age song has been used in like 50 different trailers.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"Miz and Barrett in a doozy!"

Oh, you are paying attention, Cole? Wouldn't have known it from your talking about movies and thumb wrestling.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Christ two fucking commercials in a row using that same damn Imagine Dragons song


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Dr.Boo said:


> "The Miz and Barrett are in the ring? Have you seen their movies!?" :lawler
> 
> "Yeah. Miz just hit over a million followers on Twitter." :cole3
> 
> :no:


:lmao thats exactly what i was thinking. 

"screw the 2 guys trying to have a match.. so Cole which movie did you see last weekend?"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So the woman who wrote Twilight and thought it would be a good idea to have an adult werewolf fall in love with a baby vampire gets to do an alien movie? Alright then.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I just got that Lincoln joke.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol is it just me or does Miz look really odd doing the figure four? i dunno it just doesn't suit him.


It takes him like a full minute to get it slapped on. It really doesn't make sense for him to do that if he isn't gonna be managed by Flair.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

JR please come back!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lawler has such a fat face. My God. fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> So the woman who wrote Twilight and thought it would be a good idea to have an adult werewolf fall in love with a baby vampire gets to do an alien movie? Alright then.


Sadly people actually like the shit that women writes.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

How sick was them talking about a thumb wrestling "match" on Nickelodeon when the IC champ was fighting the number 1 competitor? Uh, FEEL FREE TO TALK ABOUT THE MATCH THAT IS HAPPENING RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU LIVE!

Dummies!

:lawler 8*D

Miz/Barrett never in a 1 on 1 match? What a lie!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

They need JBL on RAW every week


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

boooooooring


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"BORING CHANTS" 2 weeks before mania!! :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao Philly fans chanting boring lol


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Boring chants?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Boring chants :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lol, boring chants. Can't blame them.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Miz and Barrett have never been in a one on one match. So it will be on Raw, Main Event, Saturday Morning Slam, Superstars and Smackdown before the week is done.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

crowd not really feeling it tonight i guess lol


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Boring chant!Awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DEM BORING CHANTS.

THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA. :vince4


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

How is it exclusive to the app when you play it on Raw?


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Philly hates Barrett.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The commitment to his cause from the guy with the "2" sign is admirable. Not sure why I find it so hilarious.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

BOOOOOOOOOORING.


:lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lol boring chants, I like this crowd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Whose bright idea was it to have these two God awful workers have a 5+ minute match with each other?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

boring chants, cant say I blame the crowd, this a match should be on smackdown, another problem with the 3 hour show format


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I wonder how long until the first title change happens exclusively on the WWE App, because 'anything can happen'


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

... so they're doing this match now so it doesn't have to be done at Mania, right? RIGHT?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



zkorejo said:


> :lmao thats exactly what i was thinking.
> 
> "screw the 2 guys trying to have a match.. so Cole which movie did you see last weekend?"


I know right. God forbid they commentate on the match itself. It's ridiculous.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Well this match is shit.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I agree with the crowd.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kinda sad, two weeks before the biggest ppv of the year and you get boring chants on your product. Not a good sign.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This match is just completely pointless. Nobody cares one way or the other. They might as well have thrown 2 mannequins in the ring and faked the action.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



jerseysfinest said:


> It takes him like a full minute to get it slapped on. It really doesn't make sense for him to do that if he isn't gonna be managed by Flair.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What was the Lincoln joke? Missed it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Dr.Boo said:


> I know right. God forbid they commentate on the match itself. It's ridiculous.


To be fair it's Miz vs. Wade Barrett.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

You know what would've been awesome, if WWE hadn't killed its tag division and they booked a 3 way TLC tag team title match at Mania this year ya know that way we would actually give a damn about those belts. But i forgot half of their great match types or strictly for their gimmick ppvs.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wow...over an hour and 15mins left..

Damn when I was a kid this would be my dream butfuck these are too long of shows.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SPCDRI said:


> How sick was them talking about a thumb wrestling "match" on Nickelodeon when the IC champ was fighting the number 1 competitor? Uh, FEEL FREE TO TALK ABOUT THE MATCH THAT IS HAPPENING RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU LIVE!
> 
> Dummies!
> 
> ...


That's the problem with commentary these days. JBL is the only one to sell the matches and build up the wrestlers.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The characters/wrestlers today just aren't anything special, I don't blame them for chanting boring


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What an shit hour


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Chan Hung said:


> Shitty crowd reaction...shitty Raw..overall a pathetic Road to Mania


I agree


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is yawnsville.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



jerseysfinest said:


> It takes him like a full minute to get it slapped on. It really doesn't make sense for him to do that if he isn't gonna be managed by Flair.


That would be like if Cena try to do a shooting star press because he helped Billy Kidman get some cigarettes.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Time to bring back the classic chants...

BO-RING
BO-RING
THIS MATCH SUCKS! THIS MATCH SUCKS!
BO-RING BORING
THIS MATCH SUCKS! THIS MATCH SUCKS!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Miz stop that. You're not Orton


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> DEM BORING CHANTS.
> 
> THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA. :vince4


:lmao hahaha......"THESE ARE RUTHLESS BORING CHANTS!!" (with a vince voice)

Poor Miz, his face turn has been horrible.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao @ at that one dude sitting there listening to music


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Miz thinking hes Orton


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



zkorejo said:


> :lmao thats exactly what i was thinking.
> 
> "screw the 2 guys trying to have a match.. so Cole which movie did you see last weekend?"


I tried to find that scene where Steve Carrell discusses his mundane weekend in 40-year Old Virgin, but I can't find it.

:favre3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair it's Miz vs. Wade Barrett.


:lmao Not the point


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The winds of change is better than Wades fininsher and looks better too
HE should use that for his finisher IMO


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Can't we have a Kofi/Miz match so Kofi can knock this cunt out again?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Did I hear a guy in the crowd after Miz's setup say "pound this, you pussy"?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

'Miz wants to get back in the Intercontinental Title hunt, if he beats Barrett he'll be in top contention for sure!'

Yes, it helps when you beat the TITLE HOLDER you hopeless cunt.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Triple H needs to come back out and pedigree both of these two.


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Poor Miz, crowd was not into him trying to get a clap going.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Honestly Barrett just needs to drop the damn belt he's just being used as a jobber anyways just give it to someone WWE is bitching out every week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Can this end soon?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is this still happening? Come on!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yeah this crowd not enjoying this match one bit


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Barrett needs to change that fucking elbow finisher.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Vince McMong's ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA :vince4


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wade gonna lose the title at WM, lawls.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fuck you WWE


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fuck that fig 4, is ugly..


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Miz needs to somehow (dunno how) be an asshole and a badass FACE wrestler.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fuck off Miz.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



jerseysfinest said:


> Barrett needs to change that fucking elbow finisher.


he can never be a main eventer with that ugly looking joke of a finisher


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



jerseysfinest said:


> I tried to find that scene where Steve Carrell discusses his mundane weekend in 40-year Old Virgin, but I can't find it.
> 
> :favre3


"I really wanted a egg salad sandwich..so you know what i'm gonna make a egg salad sandwich..."

:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

yeah great idea for your IC champ to lose AGAIN in a non title match.
Why even give Wade the title if he is going to keep jobbing


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Barrett getting buried by Triple H and The Miz. Poor guy! :lmao


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

SUBMISSION SPECIALIST


When was the last time Bryan made someone tapout?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

whats with the guy listening to music LOL


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

the crowd is dead now cant wait for raw in 2 weeks after mania when there is a low % of parents with their kiddies


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DAT FIGURE FOUR :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wade Barrett & Dolph Ziggler both losing to submission this close to Wrestlemania is really weird to me.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Miz lol


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So the reason for Barrett getting kicked in the nuts is now revealed. If you still don't know then you're obviously an idiot.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Barrett may have an actual losing record since winning the belt, fuck that's pathetic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So is this match happening at Mania? You know, the show that's happening in 13 days where those grimey fucks in Stamford want you to pay $70?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Thanks god that's over.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

AND BARRETT TAPS! :jay2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Damn....half of the posters here i truly believe could book a better Raw.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kane vs Bryan hair vs mask would have been epic


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Hell No getting more air time :mark:*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The crowd did yell WOOO King, they also yelled BORING!

Funny how you didn't mention that...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What do you mean work his way into title talk? He just made the champ tap out clean in front of 4+ million viewers.

What terrible, insight-free commentary.

Third tap out loss since February 19, 2013 for Wade, by the way. That doesn't make the IC champ weak.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Who decided on these two to have a long match on Raw? It sure as hell wasn't Hunter. :HHH2


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kaitlyn :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The IC Champion eats the :buried twice in one night. Great job.

Vince McMong's ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA :vince4


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

whats kaitlyn doing in the mens locker room.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> he can never be a main eventer with that ugly looking joke of a finisher


I always remember Kevin Nash along time ago burying Barrett for not carrying himself as a big man. I think Nash was right about him, Wade just doesn't have it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

To be fair, no one's targeted Kaitlyn's title at Mania.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

KAITLYN :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

AJ vs Kaitlyn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

World class burial. WORLD. FUCKING. CLASS.

Barrett career is absolutely DEAD, he's finished. If he wasn't before he definitely is now. If he quits now he'll be doing himself a favour.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I do actually think AJ and Bryan were a good couple lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh shit AJ is in the room


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That shoulder to shoulder conversation.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Kaitlyn *


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why is Katlyin in the guys locker room?


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kaitlyn can get it so hard.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:kobe @ yall hating on Miz ITT.

Dude keeps getting better and better.

the only reason that match was "boring" (I liked it) was because of lame ass Barrett


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

AJ vs Kaitlyn at Mania YEEAAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The AJ story continues on....

:vince5 : "This will surely get more people to buy Wrestlemania!"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

In other news pigs can fly


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

TWO WEEKS LEFT


TIME TO BUILD THE DIVAS MATCH


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ok, so what is Kaitlyn doing in Hell No's locker room?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ha! Into the water fountain


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:kenny Miz with submission wins over BOTH of the midcard champions in the last two shows.

AJ is four quarters short of a dollar. So she's a dollar short of a dollar?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

13 days before WM and now we get possibly divas match? Lol this company


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

woah look like Kaitlyn's head went riiight into that


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Well, damn. Did somebody's weave get dislodged?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Me, next, AJ!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hey, the women get's a match on mania!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Looool. Ehh if only they used Kaitlyn more. Looks like AJs winning the title at mania


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HAHAHAHA AJ is a fucking wild bitch...but an epic bitch..


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kaitlyn, Kane and Daniel Bryan segment... what a odd group


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

yea throw the bitch out of the room.. hell kick her out of the arena!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dumb segment, but I won't complain if AJ is on the screen.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

You know with Kane and DB and the insanity it turned into One Flew over the Cuckold's Nest


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> :kobe @ yall hating on Miz ITT.
> 
> Dude keeps getting better and better.
> 
> the only reason that match was "boring" (I liked it) was because of lame ass Barrett


Da fuq is dis guy?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

AJ vs Kaitlyn FINALLY at WM 29..thank goodness


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Here we go! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Miz is so fucking horrible as a face. His Miz tv segment is so fucking pointless now, he used to make sarcastic ass hole remarks to his guest but now he just kisses their asses and its really no different than if Josh Matthews was in there interviewing them.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh god, they're really gonna do AJ/Ziggler/Langston vs Kaitlyn/Bryan/Kane at WM. Any credibility Daniel Bryan has left will be killed when AJ pins him.

lol @ Kaitlyn being the Diva's champ and she only appeared for one backstage segment.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Alex said:


> Cya the night after Wrestlemania in the RAW Discussion Thread.


I like when people use this as a counter argument. When someone says they are going to stop watching, most people actually do. That's why WWE's ratings are so bad these days. And if that's not proof enough than just look at this forum, how many of the 200,000 registered members still post here? Not many.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ok guys, we're going to do AJ vs Kaitlyn at Mania now :vince


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Shield up next.

Time to pull out the gif, Amber B.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

7 foot tall, 300+lbs monster from the depths of hell

Not strong enough to hold back a 90lb girl

:HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

And that's how you book your basic ass Divas title match for the biggest show of the year. A show that is 13 days away.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why was Kaitlyn even in the same locker room as them?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Holy shit, that headbutt on the sink looked nasty.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

THE SHIELD.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Good stuff. Taking a look at Bryan's heel past. I still miss "gold's gone to his head" Daniel Bryan. Yes!!! Daniel Bryan has ran its course.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What the hell is Kaitlyn doing in the men's locker room?


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Why is Katlyin in the guys locker room?



:lmao


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Do the U.S. and IC champs have losing records as champs?

God, how pathetic. Ziggler tapping out too!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> World class burial. WORLD. FUCKING. CLASS.
> 
> Barrett career is absolutely DEAD, he's finished. If he wasn't before he definitely is now. If he quits now he'll be doing himself a favour.


Sadly if he quit, the WWE universe wouldn't notice lol :lmao That's how irrelevant he is currently....although he really deserves a nice push, but oh well.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lawler : "The Shield. We've heard about them..."


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wtf the blondehair come from?????????


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bioshock ALL day tomorrow.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ok how did Katilyn get into their dressing room? I only see one way in/out...

Oh. Good job wwe building a diva match...what?!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> Ha! Into the water fountain


I guess you could say...she 'tapped out'.

Hohohohohohohohohohohohohoho.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm curious why Kaitlyn was in the same locker room as Kane and D-Bry.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A 90 lb girl getting the best of a former bodybuilder chick and having to have 2 grown men hold her back, one being about 300 lbs. real believable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A diva's match at WM. Yeah, that's just what this year's WM needs :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Does AJ have thigh implants? Just askin'.... *


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

0 fucks given about the divas until Paige debuts.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

AJ, Dolph, Big E win the womans and tag titles.

Big E dominates some scrub for the U.S title

Dolph cashes in and wins the world championship

Smackdown becomes the best show ever


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> I always remember Kevin Nash along time ago burying Barrett for not carrying himself as a big man. I think Nash was right about him, Wade just doesn't have it.


he seriously needs to be repakaged and in need of a new gimmick, just comes across as stale and boring, devoid of any charisma. Pretty much the heel version of kofi kingston. Both will never elevate themselves to main event level


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I guess you could say...she 'tapped out'.
> 
> Hohohohohohohohohohohohohoho.


:lawler:cole3


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mess @ WWE trying to build up the divas match this late in the game.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Smarky Smark said:


> A 90 lb girl getting the best of a former bodybuilder chick and having to have 2 grown men hold her back, one being about 300 lbs. real believable.


Only in the WWE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

1. Why was Kaitlyn just standing there in the men's locker room?
2. How did Kane and DB not see her during their shoulder to shoulder conversation when they were facing that way?
3. Why was AJ going into the men's locker room?
4. What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Well, they HAVE to have a divas match at WM. They need it to inspire concession sales, and perhaps make some money with the pay toilets. 

Just rename the title the Pissbreak championship and have done with it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Why is Katlyin in the guys locker room?


She's filling in the void left by Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Personally i wouldn't mind AJ back with Daniel lol

One hour left....two hours of complete utter shit..let's hope the last hour is at least a 5/10...and that's saying a lot


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

AJ wanted to ride her from the get-go.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> And that's how you book your basic ass Divas title match for the biggest show of the year. A show that is 13 days away.


DAT BUILDUP :vince3


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> 1. Why was Kaitlyn just standing there in the men's locker room?
> 2. How did Kane and DB not see her during their shoulder to shoulder conversation when they were facing that way?
> 3. Why was AJ going into the men's locker room?
> 4. What is the meaning of life?


1-4. Blowjobs


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Does AJ have thigh implants? Just askin'.... *


I think she does, she looked flatter when she debuted


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



darkguy said:


> AJ, Dolph, Big E win the womans and tag titles.
> 
> Big E dominates some scrub for the U.S title
> 
> ...


SmackDown IS well overdue to be awesome again...



Chan Hung said:


> Personally i wouldn't mind AJ back with Daniel lol
> 
> One hour left....two hours of complete utter shit..let's hope the last hour is at least a 5/10...and that's saying a lot


AJ and D-Bry had BY FAR the best chemistry of any of the AJ ships.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Why is Katlyin in the guys locker room?


About a month ago I claimed she was a ******. 








My conspiracy theory lives.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> 1. Why was Kaitlyn just standing there in the men's locker room?
> 2. How did Kane and DB not see her during their shoulder to shoulder conversation when they were facing that way?
> 3. Why was AJ going into the men's locker room?
> 4. What is the meaning of life?


1. ???
2. ???
3. ???
4. 42


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I think Kaitlyn was trying was trying to get a peek at Kane's 3 footer.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> 1. Why was Kaitlyn just standing there in the men's locker room?
> 2. How did Kane and DB not see her during their shoulder to shoulder conversation when they were facing that way?
> 3. Why was AJ going into the men's locker room?
> 4. What is the meaning of life?


:cole3 DOWNLOAD THE WWE APP TO FIND OUT


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kaitlyn got a decent reactio tbf. She at least talks like a real person. Immediately puts her over 50% of the roster.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Got to love that after a segment to make a match for the biggest show of the year the only thing people care about is "Why was the chick in the guys' locker room?"

13 days people.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shield :mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ughhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh...my....god...wow.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

job squad


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shield :mark:


----------



## hartattak9x9 (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WWE finally acknowledges Sting!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

STING MENTION


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Putting Gabriel with Khali and Ryder noooooooo


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Job Squad


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh god, look at this Job Squad.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Shield are going to have fun!


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Can we all please take a moment in memory of Pyro, who surely killed himself after that HHH/Barrett business earlier :|


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf is this team?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*...Khali now?

Yep, time to make a toast.


Edit: NEVERMIND, FUCKIN' SHIELD :mark:*


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LOL @ the J.O.B. Squad.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Justin Gab on RAW to get Squashed by The Shield


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is what they give them. I can't with this fucking company. :lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kaitlyn wanted the 3 foot penis... :kane


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

GREAT KHALI MATCH! Business is about to pick up!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The SHIELD is being wasted on THEM?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WWE Job Squad looking for revenge against The Shield


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Went to drink some milk and cookies during The Moz/Barrett match. Anything happened after that?

Now Shield are here to squash some jobbers!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I feel bad for the shield, Khali, Ryder and Gabriel are definitely gonna win this.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Justin Gabriel? On Raw? Wha...


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The shield gonna kick some jobbers asses!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This was the big tag team match they were talking about? I can't. fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Justin Gabrielle is still alive?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:buried time


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lol at the geek squad


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Haha they had to go and find 3 of the most random pathetic jokes they have just so the Shield could have a tag match.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

THE SHIELD. My body is ready for you Seth!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Well that's kind of a clusterfuck of a team.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shield, bury these fucks.

And I was just watching the Best of Raw/Smackdown 2012 and saw Ryder get chokeslammed through the stage. That needs to happen again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What a trio this is. The Jersey jobber, the fey South African werewolf and the giant incomprehensible Indian.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The fans look like they love these guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I hope we get a real shield match and they get a pin, no intereference by the big show, lameass and borton


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

what did that sign say? stephanie resign from creative?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> 1. Why was Kaitlyn just standing there in the men's locker room?


She has to keep her job


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Will mark out slightly if they do the powerbomb to Khali


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh my lord, if they powerbomb Khali, he'll probably smash into a million pieces.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lol this team


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Khali, Ryder and Gabriel ... the jobber version of Big Show, Orton and Sheamus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Sting mention. 

Do you guys think he just signed with WWE?


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

GUYS KHALI IS A FORMER WORLD CHAMPION.

There might be an upset!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LOL
STEPH RESIGN FROM CREATIVE SIGN


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Sheamus should just not do interviews until after Mania.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Holy shit this match up is fucking beat.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Are we going to miss a rock and cena fight if we dont have the app lol?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

URGH. Its pointless matches like this can really hurt Shield appeal. 

Give them promo time.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> STING MENTION


Pretty sure they meant the singer...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Please tell me The Shield is about to give Khali his best match ever.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Remember when Justin Gabriel was part of an awesome group bent on making a name for themselves? Me neither.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ambrose and Rollins with their tard grumbles give me life. :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wait. Why are my boys stuck in a match with Prince Charming and the two jobbers?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*










this match is gonna be all sorts shittay

of course that wont stop the jizzfest for the shield

*gets hazmat suit*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is the most random assortment of jobbers I've ever seen.

I'm tempted to say "at least Ryder's getting some TV time," but is it really worth it having to team with Khali?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SAMCRO said:


> Haha they had to go and find 3 of the most random pathetic jokes they have just so the Shield could have a tag match.


Reminds me of the good ole days of WCW and the 6-man tag titles and odd ball teams.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WWE has no trio teams other than 3MB, but they have been owned far too many times.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Khali no selling shit :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Bowlen said:


> Pretty sure they meant the singer...


Of course, but you got to keep the marks happy :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I won't even post my gif. :lmao


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I looked up some of the auctions at charitybuzz.com/wwe

for example


Dance LIVE with Brodus Clay, Tensai, and The Funkadactyls In The Ring During a Monday Night RAW Broadcast
Current Bid: $1,125
Number of Bids: 1
Minimum Next Bid: $1,375
Estimated Value: $10,000
Lot Number: 344088
Lot Closes: Tue, 9 Apr 2013 8:53:00 PM EDT


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Eventually the whole show will be commercials and you will need the app to see anything.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wierd night. The Uso's and Justin Gabriel getting tv time. Who saw that coming?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Omg they are letting this match open the 10pm hr.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rollins is the most vicious. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Is Rollins really Kaitlyn with a beard taped on? The hair is a dead giveaway. *


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



hartattak9x9 said:


> WWE finally acknowledges Sting!


I hope you realize they meant the singer.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

God I hate Zack Ryder.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If Cena, Sheamus and Ryback didn't go over, why would those total jabronis beat the Shield?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Big E fucking AJ for the WM pre show. Gonna be GOAT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Sting mention.
> 
> Do you guys think he just signed with WWE?




Yes. 


It was actually him that attacked cm punk earlier. 
Just dressed as taker. 

You can tell because the lights went out


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yay after this match I can turn off Raw!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ryder should really quit the WWE.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Triple Powerbomb on Khali please :mark:*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I guess this is how Vince is reacting to Ryder's "Push Me" trunks.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SJP said:


> WWE has no trio teams other than 3MB, but they have been owned far too many times.


3MB is exempt from Shield asskickings, as the Shield appreciates good music.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Something about Ryder wearing the "Push Me!" trunks makes me want to punch him in the face.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This RAW is so fucked


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Reigns is such a beast. :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol holy shit look at this team. A clumsy former world champion who's a dancing joke teaming with one of if not the hottest wrestler of 2011 who's since then been buried to hell, also teaming with a high flyer who's far into obscurity.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

what about nexus...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Sheild has saved raw


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I want a Roman Spear.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why is this match getting the cross over time slot? Anybody? Anybody? Buehler? Buehler?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Still crazy to see Moxley's weird ass on WWE. Wow.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Is Rollins really Kaitlyn with a beard taped on? The hair is a dead giveaway. *


 

My ****** theory is really coming through tonight


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Eventually the whole show will be commercials and you will need the app to see anything.


:vince5 : "And then I'll charge you to use it!"


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

OH SHIT! That looked sick!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Proc said:


> I looked up some of the auctions at charitybuzz.com/wwe
> 
> for example
> 
> ...


People are bidding $1100 to dance with those fuckers? Hope that's parent doing it for their kid. LOL if it's a 35 year old.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Proc said:


> I looked up some of the auctions at charitybuzz.com/wwe
> 
> for example
> 
> ...


$1125 for that? I hope whoever pays gets to go balls deep in the Funkadactyls.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

wait that was the match
was that even a finisher?


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

How and arrow/knee combo!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Please power bomb Khali


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Khali better get powerbombed!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Powerbomb please


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

OMG, powerbomb Khali freaking pls :mark:


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

charity buzz looks pretty cool


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Just END Khali


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ambrose with DAT SURFBOARD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I would push Ryder...

off a fucking cliff.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Did no one learn from Humpty Dumpty?!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That was pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

This guy draws in india, you guys.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So now they are hornets. Come on Cole, earlier they were jackals.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm so glad he didn't say "pack of dogs" this time. Thank god.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Did Cole really have to remind us that Khali was a former champion?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:mark: damn you sheamus


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shield win....shocker!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cole should never ever mention that Khali is a former WHC.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

They're gonna have to roll Khali all the way to the next show.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Khali :lmao By a mile the worst talent this company has ever had, no matter what he does he looks confused


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*YESSS :mark:*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lmao. Nice Powerbomb.

SHEAMUUUUUUUUUUUUS!!!!!!!

AND ORTON!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ugh.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Reigns and Ambrose just not giving a fuck as the music hit..


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Thank you for the powerbomb SHIELD.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Something tells me Show is showing up.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Have a Q & A Lunch with The Usos on the Smackdown Set Including Tickets To The Show
Current Bid: $0
Number of Bids: 0
Minimum Next Bid: $750
Estimated Value: $5,000
Lot Number: 3440101
Lot Closes: Tue, 9 Apr 2013 8:19:00 PM EDT


:lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Not even a powerbomb to Khali can wake this crowd up!


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Nobody sells like Khaki.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Sheamus is the worst thing in the industry right now. Easily.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

How philly has fallen. This used to be a hot wrestling crowd


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Show coming out from nowhere. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Skybs said:


> *Triple Powerbomb on Khali please :mark:*


Well, there it was, gotta be careful though can splinter Kahli's little spindly legs.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Big show from our of nowhere haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hopefully Shield beats TEAM BORE at WM.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Damn, Orton looks buff.*


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lol @ cole

"These men working together for the better good!"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Super Friends! Powers Activate!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

How is he the sacrificial lamb, Cole? Explain that shit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why the hell is Cole talking like Vince use to when he use to commentate


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Pack of Horned Howling Jackals of Justice!!!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lawler making the Shield look like cowards...fuck him.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Haven't I seen this with the booking for the other 2 Shield matches?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> How philly has fallen. This used to be a hot wrestling crowd


Well, bring them some hot wrestling then.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rollins and Ambrose :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ambrose and DEM FACIAL EXPRESSIONS


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The shield better go over at WM.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

is this what we needed? Orton and Sheamus couldnt be the shield with Ryback and Ryback is better than the big show.
This is a downgrade.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Its teddy working security!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

go away Big Show


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

It's The Shield vs WHO ?!?!?!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kid in the green top looks like a young Pee Wee Herman. :lol


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

When Orton turns heel I hope we never have to hear that shit theme again

Was that Teddy Long working security?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Big Show turning face again.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

shield is going to win because its time for big shows mania heel turn


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This better be a goddamn tornado tag team match like at TLC :mark:


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

You know when you see good heels when the faces get a reaction like that when they get the upper hand on the heels.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Can't wait till Big Show starts covering kids faces in hats again.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Big Show's face turn #1098173298619.

Ugh.*


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cole lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ambrose is showing more crazy.









And they all look at the sign like fucking dweebs.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Xevoz said:


> Haven't I seen this with the booking for the other 2 Shield matches?


It's the same shit. Gee, I wonder who'll win at WM.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If he was still alive, he could've been the Shield's manager:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Pointless match with a pointless reveal.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Be good if Orton join the Shield, but it will be Big Show...so obvious lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Dr.Boo said:


> :vince5 : "And then I'll charge you to use it!"


son of a bitch, that will probably happen


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lets just forget Show was heel :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Love the random Big Show face turn. Even the creative team doesn't give a fuck about him :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Did I see Teddy Long in the crowd?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

of course since show is a face now, all is forgiven and he is best buds with sheamus and orton now


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Show should have lifted Rollins and then Orton given him the RKO before throwing him out. A 3D!

And Orton controlling the crowd like a boss!



> Lets just forget Show was heel :lmao


Ever heard of a face turn?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



alejbr4 said:


> shield is going to win because its time for big shows mania heel turn


You dont think its Ortons heel turn at WM


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:cole1 "The Big Show comin' from outta nowhere" :cole1


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

FANDANGOAT


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wth happened to Orton's character that was cold and didn't playing well with others? So now he's the typical cookie cutter face that hugs every other face and gets along with all of them? nice really nice.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Ambrose and DEM FACIAL EXPRESSIONS


*WHAT THE FUCK :lmao :lmao :lmao*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

From being in the main event storyline, to being the Superfriends bitches.

The Shield have fallen so far.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Looks like Jericho burned dinner.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn Y2J got jacked up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



redban said:


> If he was still alive, he could've been the Shield's manager:


I'd be able to stand them then.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

2 fake black eyes tonight, I love it. WWE Is going hollywood


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Damn that shiner


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Could someone run down the highlights of raw so far?

Will rep if it matters


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Ambrose and DEM FACIAL EXPRESSIONS


da fuck :lol :lol :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*What happened to Jericho's eye?*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Ambrose and DEM FACIAL EXPRESSIONS


I hate you :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Confirmed


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Well there you have it. Please to god let Jericho win


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hopefully Jericho buries Fandango at Mania.

EDIT: SANDOWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I...actually don't mind this match. The build up has been great so far (Y)


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fandango vs. Jericho will steal the show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A little sad that Fandango vs Jericho is one of the Wrestlemania feuds I'm enjoying most right now.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Our intellectual savior :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hacksaw Jim Duggan, Sgt Slaughter and Mean Gene on the panel:lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Save us Sandow!!!!


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Omg Sin Cara suck ass.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Sandow :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Silence!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Sandow time.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Jobbin time



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Rhode Scholars YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Sandow


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This match will definitely boost the buyrate :lol

fpalm


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jericho/Fandango is the match I'm MOST EXCITED FOR AT MANIA. Not sure if that's a bad thing or a good thing.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Davy Jones said:


> Fandango vs. Jericho will steal the show.


I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Save us intellectual savior!

:mark: :sandow:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Didn't these guy break up a month ago?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Josh Matthews definitely packs fudge.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:cody2


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Ambrose and DEM FACIAL EXPRESSIONS


yoooooo


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Christopher just can't loose to that prick -_-


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:sandow save us


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Stall_19 said:


> Didn't these guy break up a month ago?


Twice.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*"....I kill you!" :sandow*


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WHO DID THE SHIELD HAVE A MATCH AGAINST?!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh fuck you Sandow - I want a cheesesteak NOW.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bellas just killed the heat.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DEM BELLAS!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Team Job Scholars


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

dem titties are big.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Man, The Bellas are getting so much heat.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"One of these things is not like the other..."


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Bellas are fucking hot!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So which Bella is Cena dating?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Nikki rocking DEM IMPLANTS :cena


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh god how I've missed the bellas. Love them so hard

They actually were my favorites before leaving.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If those fat fucks have a match at Mania against these two. :lmao
Wrestlemania, everyone. :lmao


The ugly twin completely ruined the whole gimmick with the fake boobs.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The bellas!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh goodie, the Useless Bellas :side:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Was the introduction for the Bellas necessary?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Damien Sandow is so fucking amazing and they're going to have him in a joke/squash match at WM that will probably be on the pre-show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm all for the Bella's. Nikki with that boob job. :yum:


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Sandow is amazing haha.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lol that one Bella twin went plastic surgery crazy. She's got fuckin' carnival balloon tits now. :lmao


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Bellas :mark:

Can't give a fuck.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



DoradaFan said:


> WHO DID THE SHIELD HAVE A MATCH AGAINST?!


Khali, Ryder and Gabriel.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

jericho and fandango is the most bitter feud on the card..wow. WOW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Damn. Bellas looking good tonight.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

We want Kelly


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why did they need the Bellas? It fucking sucks. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



DoradaFan said:


> WHO DID THE SHIELD HAVE A MATCH AGAINST?!


Khali, Ryder and Justin.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

. . .Down with beards, up with moustaches.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:cody2 just give all the divas to Rhodes. They can't stay away from him


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HOLY SHIT BELLA TWINS!!!!!!

I'M SHAMELESSLY DROOLING!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"They are hot looking."

Said the 63 year old man about the two 29 year olds.

AND RHODES SCHOLARS ARE JOBBING TO THE DANCING FUCKS


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

KARMA GONNA COME BACK AND HIT THE IMPLANT BUSTER ON NIKKI


:mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Punked Up said:


> Could someone run down the highlights of raw so far?
> 
> Will rep if it matters


Opened with Punks Promo, Mocked Taker a little
Dong, Taker comes out, Opens a can of whoop ass on Punk
Punk and Heyman run away.
A Triple H promo, and then Wade Barrett came out.
HHH Low Blowed Barrett
Miz Vs Barrett
Miz Wins vis Figure Four Lock.
Backstage Segment with Team Hell No, then Kaitlyn came talked shit about AJ Lee...AJ Lee was in the room she attacked Kaitlyn and hit Kates head on the water fountain..
Team Hell No Defeated Prime Time Players Earlier.
Henry Vs Usos in a Handicap match.....Usos had the match in control, one Uso did a Splash ala Jimmy Fly style....Henry got up, manhandled both the participants and then did a splash of his own and yelling 
out "Nobody splashes me!"
Fandango came out...Jericho came out....Jericho Vs Ziggler.....Jericho wins... Big E attacks Jericho, and then Fandango comes back and attacks him..
Thats pretty much about it...I may have missed one or two pointless things..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



wwffans123 said:


> We want Kelly


Let's not say things we can't take back.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This match will definitely boost the buyrate :lol
> 
> fpalm


Why do IWC nerds pretend to care about the buy rates? Just enjoy the matches.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So who will the four "big names" be during the Q&A? :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DEM BELLAS


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



wwffans123 said:


> We want Kelly


No we don't


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jesus didn't they have this same tag match on smackdown just 3 days ago?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

How the fuck did Daniel Bryan pull one of them?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jericho vs Fandango has only had one week of buildup yet is more interesting than the main event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> So who will the four "big names" be during the Q&A? :lol


Bret Hart is one
Would have been Flair too


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So I guess they forgot about that Kaitlyn-Cody angle then?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The saviour is here.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Ambrose and DEM FACIAL EXPRESSIONS


:steebiej so ratchet


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Bella twins are back from their world tour....of street corners throughout the world.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Jericho/Fandango is the match I'm MOST EXCITED FOR AT MANIA. Not sure if that's a bad thing or a good thing.


Definitely a bad thing...this card makes me want to cry.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ooooooh that Gawd.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:mark: for that promo.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> So who will the four "big names" be during the Q&A? :lol


Cole said 5 a bit ago. They may be replacing Flair on the fly. Hopefully with Arn Anderson. Cole also that King was doing it, and Bret Hart is there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> So who will the four "big names" be during the Q&A? :lol



Bret Hart: First question. Since you two aren't even in my league, why should anyone watch?
Dusty Rhodes: Rambles incoherently the entire time. 
Roddy Piper: Anyone seen the bartender? I'm all out of scotch.
Mick Foley: So I was doing comedy in the Chuckle Hut in Philly (waits for cheap pop).....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



W0lf said:


> How the fuck did Daniel Bryan pull one of them?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Badass Punk/Taker promo. Slightly ruined by Taker's cookie cutter promo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> So who will the four "big names" be during the Q&A? :lol


Jim Duggan, Sergeant Slaughter, The Honky Tonk man and Mean Gene.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Was tensai just doing the HHH shovel dance move?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



W0lf said:


> How the fuck did Daniel Bryan pull one of them?


His personality.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LOL Poor Albert.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That Crowd reaction to Team Fattoos


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

fucking sweet T


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hey, i hear that Tensai defeated Cena and Punk in the main-event of Raw.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



W0lf said:


> How the fuck did Daniel Bryan pull one of them?












The better question is, how didn't he pull BOTH of them?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Albert is now Sweet T? 

:kobe7 extra ghey


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Albert goes from being one of the best tag teams ever (Bad Intention) to teaming with a dancing fat guy...fuck you WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fuckin' Tensai and Brodus


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Toliet time.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If there's one thing WWE always manages to do right, it's the video promos. Especially for the big matches. That was awesome. I'm hyped for Taker/Punk.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Wth happened to Orton's character that was cold and didn't playing well with others? So now he's the typical cookie cutter face that hugs every other face and gets along with all of them? nice really nice.


He went to Dr. Shelby's Anger Management class.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*"Sweet T" 

I can't :lmao*


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is Lord Tensai's name legit changed now?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


>


Lucky sob. :cena3


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Another filler tag match


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cody deserves better


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lol buy his bath robe.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Funkadactyls.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

A Buried Giant Bernard with an irrelevent fat ass against a team who supposedly went their seperate ways yet can't SEPERATE.

Oh well, look, its the Bellas!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> The better question is, how didn't he pull BOTH of them?


He's secretly banging the other twin


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Bret Hart: First question. Since you two aren't even in my league, why should anyone watch?
> Dusty Rhodes: Rambles incoherently the entire time.
> Roddy Piper: Anyone seen the bartender? I'm all out of scotch.
> Mick Foley: So I was doing comedy in the Chuckle Hut in Philly (waits for cheap pop).....


You fucking win.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


>


I feel like Cena needs some reading glasses and a Christmas book to read to us in that picture.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I hope they weren't trolling about the Robe being on the shop :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Bryan D. said:


> Hey, i hear that Tensai defeated Cena and Punk in the main-event of Raw.


it was a clean win aswell, tensai used to be a very very dangerous man under manager sakemoto,


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That's it i'm out. Tried watching it live for the first time in a while but I just can't.

Fandango has been the highlight of RAW. Everyone just looks so deflated, can't blame them.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

that god damn fucking scroll , get that shit outta here


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Im sick ofthese fat fucking fuckers man..

Broadus Clay is a worthless fat shit, get off my fucking television screen..

And can the bimbo with the bolt on tits stfu?

This shit just made me mad..if Team Rhodes lose to these fat fucks....

EDIT: :lol you fat not over fucks...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


>


Damn, he looks 50 pounds lighter and a bit gay in that sweater.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> The better question is, how didn't he pull BOTH of them?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Crowd is so dead.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Bathrobe of the Greats

There it is, for the low low price of 69.99! :vince2


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

http://shop.wwe.com/Jack-Swagger-%22We-The-People%22-Authentic-T-Shirt/W05150,default,pd.html?dwvar_W05150_color=Olive%20Green&start=1&cgid=swagger

Swagger Tshirt new


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


>


Lucky bastard


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rhode Scholars didnt job!!!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

YES YES YES, Rhodes Scholars won a match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yes Yes Yes Cody won a Match finally


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

YES. THEY STILL LOOK LIKE COWARDS BUT YES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mixed tag match for WM


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Rhode Scholars didnt job!!!!!


Just wait until the Wrestlemania pre-show.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:cody2 two great weeks for the man. PUSH THIS MAN FOR THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP!!!


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That match was painful. If it wasnt for the Bella twins I would have definitely changed the channel.

OH NO ANOTHER TRAILER. FAK UUUUU


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Beautiful disaster kick


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Note to Jerry the buzz about GI Joe is BAD buzz not good buzz


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Those match was useless as shit,everyone just waiting for Rock/Cena.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

FUCK THE ROCK

AND MACHIDA


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hey its the movie that was delayed a year and put into 3D to make it more interesting.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wow they actually won.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

GOAT trailer


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> So who will the four "big names" be during the Q&A? :lol


Placing my bets on 
Dusty Rhodes
Ted DiBiase Sr.
Hacksaw Jim Duggan
would've been Ric Flair, I'm guessing they have someone backstage replace him. Does Snuka work backstage? Or Slaughter?

It'd be awesome if they got Sammartino or Stone Cold but... they didn't.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I thought the 20 minute block between say, end of second hour, start of third, that 5 minutes and starting quarter hour, I thought that was really important? So why has it been total shit?

Great, GI Joe clip. WWE talks more about GI Joe than The Rock talks about WWE.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Let's plug another movie!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The King can't wait for GIJoe2? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

$70 :lmao


Doesn't even look the same.

Fuck GI Joe.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



XxMetsxX said:


> http://shop.wwe.com/Jack-Swagger-%22We-The-People%22-Authentic-T-Shirt/W05150,default,pd.html?dwvar_W05150_color=Olive%20Green&start=1&cgid=swagger
> 
> Swagger Tshirt new


Love it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I can't believe some of you GEEKS would want to buy Sandow's bathrobe.... :no:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

RAW IS MOVIE PLUGS!


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Will a heel win at WM?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This film looks awful.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

They win the match. Not that it matters a jot.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Punter said:


> Fuckin' Tensai and Brodus


you posting these gifs of big shirtless dudes tho...


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

nothing gets me excited for a match like a question and answer session. Its like a political town hall debate but way better!


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ohhh :lawler ...


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Love how WWE can promote GI Joe, but Rock can't promote WWE.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:cole3"cast of superstars in gi joe"


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fuck off Dwayne, go back to Hollywood.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This movie is gonna Rock :rock


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Dec_619 said:


> Mixed tag match for WM


Should carry all the excitement of Hillbilly Jim and 2 midgets vs King Kong bundy and 2 midgets at WM 3.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

GI Joe's don't fire bullets, they shoot lasers


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So let me see if I have this right.

"It's gonna be a great movie. We got a shitload of vehicles!"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ROCK!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

movie trailer, to ryback walking to the ring commercial, fuck you.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"I’m waiting on those words “rest in peace”, because rest is something I have never been afforded and peace is something I have never lived with."

I really liked that opening promo. As expected, the only enjoyable part of the show so far. Loved the video package for Punk/Taker too.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ryback vs 3MB.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'll take cartoon Cobra Commander turning into a snake over this crap any day.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ryback vs 3mb? Spoiler Alert


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That match was awful but damn, the Bellas looked great. King agreed.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> He's secretly banging the other twin


Preparing for the eventual incestial threesome. :cody


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm betting it'll be Ryberg vs 3MB


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Omg King sounded way too fucking corny and excited for this shitty movie "Omg i can't wait for this movie! we know The Rock's gonna be great in it! what a cast of superstars! this movies is gonna be great!" Just go the fuck away you sack of shit.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> I can't believe some of you GEEKS would want to buy Sandow's bathrobe.... :no:


Looo dude it's badass, why wouldn't you? :cool2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*3 on one Handicap match? Oh shit :mark:*


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Inb4 Tinberg vs. 3MB. Can't wait. :|


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> His personality.


Sure, nothing to do with dat beard. :jordan



TJTheGr81 said:


> The better question is, how didn't he pull BOTH of them?


Stealin yo twin. :cena2


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fuck this shit...I'm done for tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> you posting these gifs of big shirtless dudes tho...


Thank God for Ad block's image blocker feature :lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



2 Ton 21 said:


> "It's gonna be a great movie. We got a shitload of vehicles!"


That's pretty much the entire The Fast & the Furious series.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Anyone think that the dad from Walking Tall looks alot more like the Rock than Rocky Johnson?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DIS BUILD.

Lets have some sort of "whos stronger" contest. The Worlds Strongest Man vs. The Can't even lift Heyman


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WWE can promote his movie, but Rock can't mention WWE in interviews?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> :cole3"cast of superstars in gi joe"



Those D-Listers who were tagging along with the Rock at Royal Rumble are not superstars.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

waaah waah..GO BACK DWAYNE!! waah waaahh!

Ahh,IWC.How I love thee


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Stall_19 said:


> That's pretty much the entire The Fast & the Furious series.


The common denominator: :rock4


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rybacks out next....

PLEASE

CHEER

ME


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



BKsaaki said:


> waaah waah..GO BACK DWAYNE!! waah waaahh!
> 
> Ahh,IWC.How I love thee


It loves you too.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Omg WWE is really just a pile of some nasty ass shit atm...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Another squash match coming...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> Those D-Listers who were tagging along with the Rock at Royal Rumble are not superstars.


guess they're so bad cole cant tell the difference. Probably thinks they're former fcw wrestlers


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Alex said:


> It loves you too.


 

I laugh'd how his post was obviously towards you. 

And you replied.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Preparing for the eventual incestial threesome. :cody


:kobe4 I can see it now


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SAMCRO said:


> Omg King sounded way too fucking corny and excited for this shitty movie "Omg i can't wait for this movie! we know The Rock's gonna be great in it! what a cast of superstars! this movies is gonna be great!" Just go the fuck away you sack of shit.


yeah he claimed the call was great too and its a POS and has one of the most laughable endings ever to a movie.
And No i didnt see the call, I read the spoilers


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

SCOTT HALL ‏@SCOTTHALLNWO 1m
Hey yo Ryback get in line behind Big E, urinalysis

:mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The ROBE IS REAL? :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

JERRY really needs to go away..plz for the sakeof my memories of his heel work. He sounds like a female who only wants to see GI Joe because of channing tatum.


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Scott Hall just tweeted this:

"Hey yo Ryback get in line behind Big E, urinalysis"

LMAO


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Back From commercial break*

*Ryback walking backstage for 10 seconds*

*Back to commercial*


Go to WWE active to keep watching Ryback walk


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> Those D-Listers who were tagging along with the Rock at Royal Rumble are not superstars.


Hey hey HEY...they came to Raw the next night also.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



BKsaaki said:


> waaah waah..GO BACK DWAYNE!! waah waaahh!
> 
> Ahh,IWC.How I love thee


When the screen testers say the guy who gets killed in the first 10 minutes is better than the lead, you know GIJoe 2 has problems. That's why they spent a year turd shinning it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

3mb....brodus clay...back to back.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Alex said:


> It loves you too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ryback should be saying shoot me up more


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Where the shirt come from? :lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

NO
POPS
HEARD

NO
FUCKS
GIVEN


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ry-Quack?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


>


Is that John Cena in long pants?!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

There wasn't a better catchphrase besides "Feed me More?"


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I just realized Mark Henry Vs. Ryback kind of looks like a prison race riot.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I have to endure Rybum AND 3MB


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Who hasn't Squashed 3MB? :HHH2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What does that Hall tweet even mean?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What's the point of naming G.I. Joe after the toy? The movie looks nothing like the action figures and I doubt the target demographic is old enough to have even played with the toys. (I'm assuming G.I. Joe was a 70's thing)


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

where the fuck is brad maddox


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So I'm guessing Ryback will never get another outfit from the airbrush guy anymore?

He's worn that same singlet for how long, now.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> I have to endure Rybum AND 3MB



It won't last long.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


>


Looks like Bryan got the prettier one.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



redban said:


> There wasn't a better catchphrase besides "Feed me More?"


"Who's next ?"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

King trying to put over 3MB? :kobe


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> When the screen testers say the guy who gets killed in the first 10 minutes is better than the lead, you know GIJoe 2 has problems. That's why they spent a year turd shinning it.


Plus that guy became a big "star" the past year and they had to change the movie so he didnt die within the first 10 mins


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lol i just can't help but picture George Liquor everytime i see Ryback, the resemblance is uncanny


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> The ROBE IS REAL? :lmao


You bet it is!








only 70 dollars!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



LigerJ81 said:


> Who hasn't Squashed 3MB? :HHH2


:ryder1


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> What does that Hall tweet even mean?


Considering he said Big E needs to take a urine sample. I imagine it means both should be tested for steroids.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



PhilThePain said:


> What's the point of naming G.I. Joe after the toy? The movie looks nothing like the action figures and I doubt the target demographic is old enough to have even played with the toys. (I'm assuming G.I. Joe was a 70's thing)


Nah, more of an 80s to early 90s thing. It's brand recognition.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



PhilThePain said:


> What's the point of naming G.I. Joe after the toy? The movie looks nothing like the action figures and I doubt the target demographic is old enough to have even played with the toys. (I'm assuming G.I. Joe was a 70's thing)


80's actually. Then again, so was Transformers and Ninja Turtles.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm not one to bitch (too much) about Cole's commentary, but...the fuck, man.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

OH MY DREW!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yeah, Ryback spanking ren and stimpy with a cheese grater, lol


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



BKsaaki said:


> Looks like Bryan got the prettier one.



Nah cena got the one with plastic surgery. 


Ass and titties.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> SCOTT HALL ‏@SCOTTHALLNWO 1m
> Hey yo Ryback get in line behind Big E, urinalysis
> 
> :mark:


:lmao :mark:


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> What does that Hall tweet even mean?


Basically hinting that they're both heavy on performance enhancers, hence being on line for a urine test.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



PhilThePain said:


> What's the point of naming G.I. Joe after the toy? The movie looks nothing like the action figures and I doubt the target demographic is old enough to have even played with the toys. (I'm assuming G.I. Joe was a 70's thing)


im sure there's a new line of toys to go with it


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Bret Hart: First question. Since you two aren't even in my league, why should anyone watch?
> Dusty Rhodes: Rambles incoherently the entire time.
> Roddy Piper: Anyone seen the bartender? I'm all out of scotch.
> Mick Foley: So I was doing comedy in the Chuckle Hut in Philly (waits for cheap pop).....


So, I need a new gut. This post=GOAT.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Tell us more about how "scary strong" Ryback is when we've seen Brock Lesnar & Goldberg & watched Ryback fail to pick up both Tensai & Paul Heyman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



PhilThePain said:


> What's the point of naming G.I. Joe after the toy? The movie looks nothing like the action figures and I doubt the target demographic is old enough to have even played with the toys. (I'm assuming G.I. Joe was a 70's thing)


Its aimed at the same group as transformers. Both were huge in the 80s


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

fuck me, 3mb, barrett, tensai/brodus and khali all in the last 40 minutes, you've got to be strong willed and mentally strong to go through that torture. Well down everyone


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Day kick.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*3-man Shellshock incoming? :mark:*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is torture and I must be a masochist.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



jerseysfinest said:


> Nah, more of an 80s to early 90s thing. It's brand recognition.


The G.IJoe figures from the 80s are the best ones..

I have a shit load and im only 22...


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dmac playin stiff?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ah, thanks guys. Didn't see the first tweet.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

RYBACK


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rybacks power moves are all against wrestlers who weigh less than 200lbs :lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Personally I've enjoyed a lot about Raw, but if you remove the extra adverts and all the crap it could have been done in 2 hours.

I know it's been said a lot but the 3 hour format does it no favours, especially having filler matches like this on the road to wrestlemania.

I used to think the change to 3 hours was going to be a good thing long term. Still haven't seen that sadly.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ryback selling for 3MB.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Meat on the table. Yeah, duh-herp-a-derp.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

'Steph: Resign from creative' sign in the crowd. Props to whoever made that.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KeYiNdAbOx said:


> Scott Hall just tweeted this:
> 
> "Hey yo Ryback get in line behind Big E, urinalysis"
> 
> LMAO


He's one to talk...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yes Lawler, because he's never done a double shellsock before. fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Rybacks power moves are all against wrestlers who weigh less than 200lbs :lol


little quick with this :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> RYBACK


RYBACK, FEED HIM MORE


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Everyone should check out Scott Hall's twitter if you haven't already. 

https://twitter.com/SCOTTHALLNWO


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm gonna laugh when Ryback won't be able to pick up Mark Henry at WrestleMania and totally botches the finish :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The hell happened to Drew?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ryback is great! wow!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> little quick with this :lol


Shell shocks a power move ? :lol

I can't wait to see this guy fall flat on his face against Henry.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Nah, it's not like he wasn't doing 'double shellshocks' for 4 months.

Fucking idiots.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HE LIFTS HEAVY THINGS

:mark:


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Friday night on Oz.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

God can someone fire those 2 shitty ass commentators and just put Punk on there as a 1 man team? Hearing them jizz over Ryback destroying jobbers is unbearable.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh fuck you, WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KeYiNdAbOx said:


> Scott Hall just tweeted this:
> 
> "Hey yo Ryback get in line behind Big E, urinalysis"
> 
> LMAO


Ryback would tweet back your analysis, what do you mean my analysis of what


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lol Weightlifting. Road to Wrestlemania folks.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Weightlifting contest?

:shaq


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

SCOTT HALL ‏@SCOTTHALLNWO 8m
Hey yo Ryback get in line behind Big E, urinalysis

LOL


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WEIGHT LIFTING CONTEST = HYPED


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

its fucked up when the most exciting match for me at mania is Ryback vs Henry


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A weightlighting contest? Atleast there something new


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If that weightlifting wasn't scripted Henry would emberass Ryback.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DAT SHELLSHOCK. Seriously, even if you hate Ryback, you have to admit that was impressive.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DAT Ricardo selling.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KatKayson said:


> Nah cena got the one with plastic surgery.
> 
> 
> Ass and titties.


The man has bad taste in women :jay


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A weight-lifting contest. It's no wonder why I stopped watching Smackdown.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Omega_VIK said:


> The hell happened to Drew?


Tiffany happened.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

One of the best things about SD is the announce team. Now it seems Cole has been added for no reason. FUCK WWE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ryback gonna beat henry (who they dub as the worlds strongest man) in a weightlifting competition. hrm.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ricardo sounded like a clucking chicken in that clip!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



jerseysfinest said:


> Nah, more of an 80s to early 90s thing. It's brand recognition.





virus21 said:


> 80's actually. Then again, so was Transformers and Ninja Turtles.





birthday_massacre said:


> Its aimed at the same group as transformers. Both were huge in the 80s


Ah ok. Thanks! I thought it was a 70's fad because Eric Foreman plays with them in That 70's Show



all in all... said:


> im sure there's a new line of toys to go with it


I'm sure of that too it's just the movie exists because of a toy line, not necessarily for a new one


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Strongest Man winner from years ago and weightlifting champ (and Olympian)vs Ryback in a weight lifting competition...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I suppose it's better than an arm wrestling match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

They'll be using 3MB, Primo, Epico and The Usos as weights.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I have no mouth, and I must scream.


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Weightlifting contest? Really? Happy Rocky is gonna be at SD because otherwise I would be pissed I have tickets for tomorrow -___-


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The black dude. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Skip all night, baby.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Omega_VIK said:


> The hell happened to Drew?












She happened.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Scott Hall Pipe Bombing on twitter huh


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HEY LOOK, AJ'S WRESTLING against Kaitlyn in a match that should be saved for Mania.

Fuck it. AJ's wrestling!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

They are not saving AJ vs Kaitlyn for WM? THIS FUCKING COMPANY!!! :lmao


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why does Halle Berry have Moss's haircut?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Didnt the WWE learn their lesson with how well (not) the Dino Bravo weightlifting segment went over years ago?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Omg AJ wrestling in those tiny tight jean shorts? :yum: i like.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



dan the marino said:


> I have no mouth, and I must scream.


Hey no quoting Harlan Ellison


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ryback/Henry is no match for


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

didn't even know kaitlin was the women's champ


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> Nah, it's not like he wasn't doing 'double shellshocks' for 4 months.
> 
> Fucking idiots.


Never against two people as heavy as Slater and Mahal. The heaviest he's done before this were Primo and Epico.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hey yo


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wait Kaitlyn vs AJ next? WTF Why you not waiting til Mania?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A diva's match on RAW? Well I never!


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Anybody else think Ziggler, Big E and AJ will leave with all the belts (WHC, Tag and Divas) at Mania, like Evolution at Armageddon 03?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Faraday said:


> ryback gonna beat henry (who they dub as the worlds strongest man) in a weightlifting competition. hrm.


Not to mention he actually won (a while ago) a legit World's Strongest Man competition. 

So we've just watched Shield vs Khali/Ryder/Gabrielle, Tensai/Brodus vs Rhodes Scholars again, Ryback vs 3MB, and now a divas match. And we're ending the night with a little question/answer session.


:vince4


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Weight lifting contest :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Scott Hall Pipe Bombing on twitter huh


A pipe bomb has a different meaning for scott hall


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That Evil Dead trailer...it's okay, I didn't want to sleep tonight anyways :jaydamn


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Got to have personal matches on Raw guys. Divas making it to Wrestlemania? :lol

The only divas making it to Wrestlemania are the Bellas. DAT CENA RUB


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

For some reason, I imagined that Ryback and Mark Henry would be in a weightlifting competition. 

Hopefully Henry hits Ryback with one of the weights.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lol at people wanting a divas match at WrestleMania.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



JhnCna619 said:


> Anybody else think Ziggler, Big E and AJ will leave with all the belts (WHC, Tag and Divas) at Mania, like Evolution at Armageddon 03?


The Goof Troop with all the titles. That's..........kind of depressing.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

AJ's got DEM ABS to go with DAT ASS.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Well, they've chosen to wreck the last hour and a half of this....Rylack buries 3 at once. Great booking, WWE. Why not just do away with the jobbers altogether and call this "Vince's Steroid abusing dumbasses"


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



LigerJ81 said:


> Wait Kaitlyn vs AJ next? WTF Why you not waiting til Mania?


Maybe because it isn't happening at Mania? Chill the fuck out.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> *Shell shocks a power move ? :lol*
> 
> I can't wait to see this guy fall flat on his face against Henry.


A high impact slam isn't a power move? :StephenA2 (ugh, I feel dirty defending this bum)

Agreed on HEELry though


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> They are not saving AJ vs Kaitlyn for WM? THIS FUCKING COMPANY!!! :lmao


Guess that means the tag match is going to a 6-man mixed tag team. Or the largest live audience for an orgy.

Gotta set Guinness World Records somehow, since Rey and Cara are both hurt. :vince5


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kaitlyn VS. AJ at WM is definitely happening. Another rematch you can add to the list.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

They really should go ahead and give AJ the Divas title considering shes really the only diva that appears on Raw nowadays.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

vince - we need fresh ideas for the Ryback Henry feud!

creative team - find the steiner and triple H feud he won't know the difference...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ryback will lift Henry at mania if he doesn't lift him in the usual leg hook. He has to do a modified firemans of some sort or just a regular firemans and then hook the leg


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I guess The only Female making it to Mania is Trish


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Arnold!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That was damn impressive from Ryback. Picking up two men is pretty tough, plus that was easily over 400 pounds. He's no MARK FUCKING HENRY though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> A high impact slam isn't a power move? :StephenA2 (ugh, I feel dirty defending this bum)
> 
> Agreed on HEELry though


Coming from Ryback it isn't


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Going to get to this Arnold live! Hope he does some poses.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Got damn...AJ


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

AJ's wrestling. :mark:


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Let's be honest, this Ryback vs Mark Henry feud is going to end with them dating.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Omg those tight little shorts on AJ :yum:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Still waiting on the day she trips on one of the electrical cords.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wrong C-Word, King.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:ass dem shorts on AJ. Thinking naughty right now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This music. :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A divas match? On Raw? Is this real life?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I Got Fall sleep,Thanks AJ Bring me back


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I miss Kaitlyn's carnival music.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

God the things I would do to ajs ass .....


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

new clown music!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WHOA WHOA WHOA WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO SPIN THE BOTTLE?


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

AJ and Kaitlyn both have dat ass. Win!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kaitlyn with that 8 bit theme! :ass:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dat new Kaitlyn theme.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What the fuck? Kaitlin's new music :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why does Katylyn's theme sound like the beginning of Pac-Man?


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Her music got even worse?! :ex:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Those face fillers.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao at that Nintendo music


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Put Kaitlyn on TV more, she's hot.

AJ is too, but ya know, Kaitlyn has tits.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Bullydully said:


> Maybe because it isn't happening at Mania? Chill the fuck out.


I wasn't really taking it that serious


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Don't like her new theme. *


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

We need spin the bottle back


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I suppose it's better than the carnival shit :lmao


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kaitlyn with the most non-existent pop in RAW history.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Scott Hall Pipe Bombing on twitter huh


Pretty much. lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kaitlyn's new music. fpalm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kaitlyn....I love you doll, but you are just a terrible actress.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Diva music is the best :lmao


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kaitylns new music+ = gameboy theme


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Thank God for WWE, otherwise we wouldn't get these sneak peeks at GI JOE or get 25 mentions per each three hour weekly show.

And I'm still lol'ing at "a dollar short of dollar"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mad as a hatter? Wow. This company is embarrassing.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I need AJ GIFs and I need them now.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I want to see a DQ in a Divas match. Bring out the steel chair.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

2mins match


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I don't know what is worse all the lip injections Kaitlyn got or her new theme.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Silent Alarm said:


> Put Kaitlyn on TV more, she's hot.
> 
> AJ is too, but ya know, Kaitlyn has tits.


AJ has ass.

They should do a fusion dance.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That fucking song. Yikes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

AJ's probably forgotten how to wrestle.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

kaitlin's chest


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Raw has been kinda shit so far


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

maybe Kharma will come out and kick both of their asses


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Silent Alarm said:


> Put Kaitlyn on TV more, she's hot.
> 
> AJ is too, but ya know, Kaitlyn has tits.


Kaiylyn has balls of synthetic gel sewn under her flesh. Is that more attractive to you?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Both Theme were meh but the old one was better then this


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I actually liked Kaitlyns other song. This one sucks pretty bad.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

AJ's bumping :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Aj has ass.................of an 8 year old boy


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The first time I've seen aj wrestle in a long time


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo she went head first into the barricade! :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:durant3 AJ and dem shorts.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Davy Jones said:


> Lol at people wanting a divas match at WrestleMania.


I like watching Aj get manhandled .

And kaitlyn has been selling these damn collisions :lol

Look at that shit outside the ring :ex:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



wwffans123 said:


> 2mins match


2 minutes and 10 seconds..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A count out? really? wow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This company. :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

This could be one of the best diva feuds in a while if they don't just end it at wrestlemania.

Oh look they're making it look like shit already. Oh well


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

.....


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DAT ASS. :bryant


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LOL... crap.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

TWO COUNT OUTS


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Trifektah said:


> Kaiylyn has balls of synthetic gel sewn under her flesh. Is that more attractive to you?


She'll get better if she puts on some weight.Unnnghh


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Your Divas champion..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Count out Divas match.

Wahoo!


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

if that were cena he'd have flown into the ring at the 9.5 count.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Not a bad match. Better than a bunch of botched acrobatic moves.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No fucks given.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WWE 13 still no patch to fix the glitches and bugs.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Can't wait for MyCareer in WWE 2K14.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

KING STUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUU WOW

"ONE OF THE GREATEST VIDEO GAMES OF ALL TIME"



HOLF FUCK


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WWE 13 is riddled with bugs, its one of the worst wrestling games of all time KING
that 1 count bug ruined the game


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I see that AJ has been studying the in-ring work of Shawn Micheals.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So it's the same fucking game, except it says 2Ksports on the box? Airtime well spent.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I bet King has never played a console in his life never mind playing WWE13.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

We're getting commercials for games that came out 6 months ago. Alright.

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ King saying he plays video games.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What's the point of buying WWE 13? Cena only has his old-ass green shirt in it. I want the brand new yellow one damn it!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

EVERYTHING IS A MASSIVE SHILL ON THIS SHOW


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wtf? Theres a 2K version of WWE 13?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

King, you've never played a video game in your life.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> Still waiting on the day she trips on one of the electrical cords.


*WHY WOULD YOU SAY THAT!?!*

:lol


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Here we fucking go.I came here for one reason Dwayne,The GOAT.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> WWE 13 still no patch to fix the glitches and bugs.


I quit playing because of that shit.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Final segment time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Trifektah said:


> Kaiylyn has balls of synthetic gel sewn under her flesh. Is that more attractive to you?


Gimme fakies over non-existanties anyday.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"One of the greatest video games of ALL TIME!"


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Can't wait for MyCareer in WWE 2K14.


Hoping WWE 2k14 is more NBA 2k than MLB 2k


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Ugh just give us Rock/Cena already*


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"The graphics are awesome"
Playing video games for graphics is like watching porn for the story.


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Divas title WM match


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

inb4 Slaughter, Rhodes and Piper.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

King trying to plug the game was painful to my ears.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I literally space out for like 20 minutes. Did AJ just have a match?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> Wtf? Theres a 2K version of WWE 13?


THQ went under and 2k bought the game. Its the same game excpet the THQ branding is off and instead its 2k branding


----------



## keatzz (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

King saying WWE13 is one of the best games of all time fpalm


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Can i expect Jim Ross?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I missed the first hour but show has been up and down for me. Just find it so silly they wait till the end to try and get this main event feud to work. I miss the days when the Champ would appear on Raw more than once and not just till the end. 

Hopefully this Q and A is an amazing segment. They need it bad to make this feud worth it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Takertheman said:


> "The graphics are awesome"
> Playing video games for graphics is like watching porn for the story.


Aren't the graphics gimped anyway because of the Wii?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

more interested in scott halls twitter than raw atm. main event will suck dick.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

King play video games to lure underage girls


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> Wtf? Theres a 2K version of WWE 13?


THQ went bankrupt.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Arcade said:


> I see that AJ has been studying the in-ring work of Shawn Micheals.


So she combined tired old Buddy Rogers spots with the best aspects of midget wrestling?

Oh wait, that's Ric Flair :troll (according to Bret "4/10" Hart)


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Takertheman said:


> "The graphics are awesome"
> Playing video games for graphics is like watching porn for the story.


You do it when your young.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Takertheman said:


> "The graphics are awesome"
> Playing video games for graphics is like watching porn for the story.


Hey Ass Blasters Vs. Cum Drinkers VII was as close to Shakespeare as you can get in this modern age!


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Silent Alarm said:


> Gimme fakies over non-existanties anyday.


This man is right.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Soupman Prime said:


> I missed the first hour but show has been up and down for me. Just find it so silly they wait till the end to try and get this main event feud to work. I miss the days when the Champ would appear on Raw more than once and not just till the end.
> 
> Hopefully this Q and A is an amazing segment. They need it bad to make this feud worth it.


First hour was easily the best hour, it's been downhill from there.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Can't wait for MyCareer in WWE 2K14.


Probably won't happen until next gen console. WWE 14 needs to focus on tweaking those bugs and fixing up universe mode


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



keatzz said:


> King saying WWE13 is one of the best games of all time fpalm


He's not going to say it's shit is he?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WWE 13 online...Stopped playing cause of the lag and 1 hour wait time for one damn match to get started -__-


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The main event at last. :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Hey Ass Blasters Vs. Cum Drinkers VII was as close to Shakespeare as you can get in this modern age!


If that's a real porn title then, well I don't know what to think.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lawler"one of the greatest games off all time", "the graphics are so spectacular" "it's literally like you're watching monday night raw" 










I could literally hear lawlers script paper rustling in the background :lol :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The K-Mart ad...I keep expecting the kids reaction to Miz popping out of present as either, "ah no, couldn't you get anyone better" or "who's that?"


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Typical diva shit tier match that no one cared about as they were busying urinating and buying beer nuts.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



1999 Rejex said:


> "One of the greatest video games of ALL TIME!"


smfh....

He is killing his legacy.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> If that's a real porn title then, well I don't know what to think.


Best stuff happened during the ads unless you have an app...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Sharp_Shooter said:


> Aj has ass.................of an 8 year old boy











You were saying?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Hey Ass Blasters Vs. Cum Drinkers VII was as close to Shakespeare as you can get in this modern age!


One of the all time greatest. Too bad the fucked up the franchise by releasing VIII, IX & X. Just ran Ass Blasters Vs. Cum Drinkers into the ground. Damn shame :no:


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

And the endless loading screen on WWE 13. Have they even fixed that glitch yet?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Sharp_Shooter said:


> King play video games to lure underage girls


I am surprised we never saw the King on to catch a predator.

Chris Hanson, hello Jerry why dont you take a seat over here


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Silent Alarm said:


> Gimme fakies over non-existanties anyday.


AJ has normal sized boobs. They are just small compared to the grotesque mockeries attached to the chests of the other Divas.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rock being advertised for SmackDown for the first time :lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

It's been abundantly clear for a long time now but WWE Monday Night RAW is just straight-up a 3-hour commercial. Buy our shirts, buy our games, buy our shows, follow us on Twitter, check out our Webpages, etc.

It's really quite sad that this is what WWE has deteriorated into. This is what happens when you taking a fucking professional wrestling company & make it publicly traded.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Silent Alarm said:


> Gimme fakies over non-existanties anyday.












They're there. Just...hidden.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Stop slamming King,people.The old man is saying what he's been told.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> If that's a real porn title then, well I don't know what to think.


You're welcome!

:sandow2


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SAMCRO said:


> You were saying?


You think that's an ass?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is going to be super duper cringe-tacular.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

AJ/Kaitlyn almost main evented Raw. Sort of. Kinda. Almost.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Bryan D. said:


> Can i expect Jim Ross?


JR, Dusty, Hacksaw Jim Duggan and Sgt. Slaughter.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is this one on one really going to take over 20 mins (I assume its going into the over run).

Why does the WWE think its good to have a non match at the main event


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> AJ/Kaitlyn almost main evented Raw. Sort of. Kinda. Almost.


Well technically, it's the last match.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SAMCRO said:


> You were saying?


:ass:ass:ass:ass
I could rim that all night


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fuck WWE 13, I didn't buy that shit.

I need to go back to playing Here Comes the Pain soon though.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DAT BOOKER

Let him be the only one who talks please.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Damn, DAT BOOKER T POP!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

One more positive with the fact that WM is in 2 weeks is that I don't need to wait 3 hours for a 15 minute segment. This segment has huge potential, if they book it properly in terms of the questions, it can be on the level of the promo from 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Booker T replaces Flair? Lol


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

My heart warms a bit when they mention WCW


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Sharp_Shooter said:


> You think that's an ass?


That's a bone all the way. lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao

Q&A? What the fuck is this shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh ffs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Book with that BOSS ass entrance music.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

THE BOOKERMAN


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

BOOKAAAAAAAH!

Will Bruno Sammartino be next? lol.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

booker T's hairline creeps me out

Looks like a chick


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mick Foley is walking... oddly


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Give me Edge.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Am I the only one who actually liked Booker T on commentary?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

MRS. FOLEY'S BABY BOY :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> They're there. Just...hidden.


I could get some nice cleavage going with a push-up bra too.

Don't get me wrong, she's super hot, I just prefer Kaitlyn's tig ol' bitties.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Sharp_Shooter said:


> You think that's an ass?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Is this one on one really going to take over 20 mins (I assume its going into the over run).
> 
> Why does the WWE think its good to have a non match at the main event












:lawler "overtime"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This actually is better than I was expecting so far.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



kokepepsi said:


> booker T's hairline creeps me out
> 
> Looks like a chick


I thought I was the only one who noticed


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

DJ2334 said:


> WWE 13 online...Stopped playing cause of the lag and 1 hour wait time for one damn match to get started -__-


I play on PS3 and there are plenty of people online and no lag. It's fun as fuck and the only reason I haven't sold the game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Sharp_Shooter said:


> You think that's an ass?


What do you think it is then? She's a petite girl with a booty


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> Fuck WWE 13, I didn't buy that shit.
> 
> I need to go back to playing Here Comes the Pain soon though.


Agree 100% HCTP is the best WWF game ever made


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Sharp_Shooter said:


> You think that's an ass?


No kidding. Now this is an ass


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yes AMerican dream


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Booker "I'm just happy to be here" T
Mick "Cheap Pop" Foley
Dusty "If ya willllllllllllllllllllllll" Rhodes
Bret "4/10" Hart


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Building the fucking title match TWO WEEKS before Mania! 

fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

It's a shame Dusty doesn't get a better reception. Absolute legend.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dusty needs to induct everyone at the Hall of Fame for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

HITMAAAAAN


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Silent Alarm said:


> I could get some nice cleavage going with a push-up bra too.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, she's super hot, I just prefer Kaitlyn's tig ol' bitties.


Moobs? Or you're a girl? :yum::yum::yum:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bret Hart


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Booker T? What a waste


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The segments already 4/10


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hart is going to bury HHH :HHH2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why not Stone Cold...


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Meh 4/10


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That WHINE!

HART! HART! HART! HART! HART!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wow Bret Hart deserves a pop this dude is a legend


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Holly shit Hart looks in terrible shape.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



jerseysfinest said:


> Am I the only one who actually liked Booker T on commentary?


I still miss Booker on commentary.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"One of the greatest of all time"
Everyone is one of the greatest of all time to Cole. Hell someone could take a shit in the ring, and Cole would call it one of the greatest of all time


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No Iron Sheik?

Was looking forward to someone getting humbled via Q and A


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I wish Stone Cold would come out and give all of them a Stunner right now.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LMAO..I think I just re-tweeted a scott hall who is somehow involved in the porn industry smfh.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bret: "First off, I want to start off by saying that TRIPLE H ABSOLUTELY SUCKS. HE ISN'T IN MY TOP 50000 WRESTLERS"


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Its great to see Bret and Rock in the same ring again.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> Fuck WWE 13, I didn't buy that shit.
> 
> I need to go back to playing Here Comes the Pain soon though.


Fuck yes.

Here Comes the Pain is a GOAT game. That and No Mercy. WWF 2000 was great as well.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

4 out of 10!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Guessing Booker is replacing Flair.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bret Hart/Steve Austin WM 13, I could watch that match over and over again


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I always mark at that theme.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> Why not Stone Cold...


Why would he waste his time with this shit? :lol


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hart needs to borrow Nash's just for men.

:nash


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Meh, 4/10


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Naomi, Cameron and Alicia better watch their weaves. Bret Hart is in the building.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Flat chest >>> Fake tits.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I swear WWE always throws a commercial during every segment.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bret looking like he doesn't even want to be there


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why did I think there were going to be five?


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



jerseysfinest said:


> One of the all time greatest. Too bad the fucked up the franchise by releasing VIII, IX & X. Just ran Ass Blasters Vs. Cum Drinkers into the ground. Damn shame :no:


I read they're going to reboot the series. Hopefeully they don't redo that spy steals the cure for cancer storyline.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Sharp_Shooter said:


> THAT'S an ASS


humana humana dat ass


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I really hate the fact that they changed the GOAT HITMAN MUSIC.

BRET :mark: :mark: :mark:

I don't think I can take BRET and CENA in the same segment. TOO MUCH.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This segment is 4/10, at most.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bret to ask Rock/Cena how they plan on working with his tough grading curve.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



1999 Rejex said:


> Fuck yes.
> 
> Here Comes the Pain is a GOAT game. That and No Mercy. WWF 2000 was great as well.


SVR 2006 is the boss.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



O Fenômeno said:


> LMAO..I think I just re-tweeted a scott hall who is somehow involved in the porn industry smfh.


Lol, I googled that...I wish I hadn't..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

These Cena/Rock segments talking get me so hyped for their match!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Suit yourself.


Normastitz.com

Bookmarked.


:kobe2


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Suit yourself.


Those are real dummy. He prefers fakes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This topic doesn't have enough ass..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

stop with the gross pics please.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



virus21 said:


> No kidding. Now this is an ass












This is an ass


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why is everyone saying "4/10"...:side:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Shit comes out of that ass..


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> Bret Hart/Steve Austin WM 13, I could watch that match over and over again


ehh, 4/10.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bret deserved a better pop than that shit. Although, I do feel for the crowd having to sit through 3 hours of this shit.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is quite boring


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Stone Cold Crazy said:


> I swear WWE always throws a commercial during every segment.


they will then have the rock and cena intros then cut to another ad
just watch


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

It's a shame to see so many people apparently unfamiliar with The American Dream. He should have received a lot better of a reaction. His music hit & people didn't know who it was. Really? Fucking depressing.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol maybe this is more your style


Tell your mum to put that shit away!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



1999 Rejex said:


> Fuck yes.
> 
> Here Comes the Pain is a GOAT game. That and No Mercy. WWF 2000 was great as well.


hell yea and Smackdown 2 Know your role


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This thread is almost as bad as last weeks RAW.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> This is an ass


:cena3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Bret deserved a better pop than that shit. Although, I do feel for the crowd having to sit through 3 hours of this shit.


Maybe they've watched his interviews


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Punter said:


> Why is everyone saying "4/10"...:side:


Triple H vs Undertaker (Wrestlemania) - Meh. 4/10.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Punter said:


> Why is everyone saying "4/10"...:side:


Bret rated Trips/Taker at Mania 28 a 4/10, and said that Trips wasn't in the top 1000 wrestlers ever.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



WrestlinFan said:


> This topic doesn't have enough ass..
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Agree 100% HCTP is the best WWF game ever made


Absolutely.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Flair was one of the 5. Honestly, Flair, Bret, Dusty, Foley and Booker/King would have been fine. Wish JR was there though.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Choke2Death said:


> SVR 2006 is the boss.


Oh yeah, forgot about that one. That game rock. Especially GM Mode. :mark:

That game was truly the last great game WWE put out.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why the can't just have Vince mcmahon join the fued.damn!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rock looks gassed just coming out


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> Shit comes out of that ass..


:lawler
Literally.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

is that the rock or a stunt double


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena even comes out after the Rock when he's WWE champion... just miserable.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Why would he waste his time with this shit? :lol


Lol, True.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*There he is :mark:*


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ha what a shit pop


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

OH SHIT ROCK OUT FIRST OBV HE LOSING AT MANIA

fuckuall


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



WrestlinFan said:


> I play on PS3 and there are plenty of people online and no lag. It's fun as fuck and the only reason I haven't sold the game.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think the game is fun as well, but on Xbox there's never anyone playing. I haven't played in months and I still think I'm ranked in the top 1000 lol.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dat Champ1 Rockkkkkkkkkyyyyy!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena still comes out after the Champion :mark:



Choke2Death said:


> Triple H vs Undertaker (Wrestlemania) - Meh. 4/10.


Did Bret say that? :lol


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena to turn heel by attacking these legends? No?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Even when The Rock is champion he doesn't come out second :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

FINALLY THE ROCK HAS SHOWN UP TO PROMOTE WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The Rock is already drenched in sweat.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That's right on your feet for the GOAT bitches :mark:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lol weak pop.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Nice to see the champ show up


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rocky


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena entering after Rock. lol


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

You gotta love The Great One.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rocky getting some boos?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That ugly ass belt, good gawd


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is going to be embarrassing, but it'll probably draw, like, 1 billion viewers or something. Shit always draws in the WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Philly and Bret Hart have no fucks to give.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> Rock looks gassed just coming out


:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ROCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



2 Ton 21 said:


> :lawler
> Literally.


Post tits, if your going to post pics.....Atleast Milk comes out of there, Its healthier...as oppose to.....


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*The new belt keeps growing on me.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

cena coming out 2nd haha rocky marks


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Marking out time!!!!! ROCK #1


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DAT ROCK BE HYPERVENTILATING.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Rock and Sock connection!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Foley still acting at Rock's bitch. sad.grim.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Such a warm hug from Bret :side:.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Skybs said:


> *The new belt keeps growing on me.*


Should see a doctor about that.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bret looks proper uncomfortable


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

gonna ask again is that the rock or his stunt double from gi joe, or is he even being beamed via satelite


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So silent for The Rock, christ.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena needs to give these legends the cold shoulder. And Bret does not want to be there.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The GOAT :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why didn't the champion come out second?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bret Hart looks sad.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

jerseysfinest said:


>


Knew something like that was coming.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Not enjoying this


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> Rock looks gassed just coming out


*It has begun :lmao


And god damn, Bret Hart looks ridiculously old.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hey look anyone remember him, you know he's your wwe champion? yeah me neither.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I remember a time in the WWE when the champ ALWAYS came out last no matter how it was.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lmao, whats the matter with Bret. Always looking awkward.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena's t-shirt = MY EYES!!!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena getting boo'd hard.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Sharp_Shooter said:


> Tell your mum to put that shit away!


TEHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Even Cena gets a weak pop. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

wait is this a fucking debate

WHAT
last time that happened they lost like 700k viewers


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CENA SUCKS!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Your next champion is here for the next 45years


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> Foley still acting at Rock's bitch. sad.grim.


Want a tissue?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

All I know is Fandango has the best leg drop in the business. He nailed that perfectly.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Good God.. that belt gets uglier week after week.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I have a feeling this segment is going to be truly awful.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dem Boos!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena needs to change his entrance song.

Over it.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This crowd sucks. Think they were only really loud during the opening.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena and his gayass fruity pebble t-shirt.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Cena botches his entrance


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Loving the Cena boo's!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This crowd is terrible.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Such a shame the GOAT couldn't be there to ask these two sum'bitches some questions.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lol Cena gets booed


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm sure if AJ bent over and put that ass in your face, any straight man would be all in that. In the end that's all that matters.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So, Fandango got the best reaction of the night? heh.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Did they turn down the audience mic when the rock came out? Sounds so quiet...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena coming out last cause he's the real People's champion.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Skybs said:


> *The new belt keeps growing on me.*


Maybe you're just glad to actually see it on Raw for a change.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Oh for fuck sake Cena. Please burn that shi(r)t with gasoline.*


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Vex said:


> lmao, whats the matter with Bret. Always looking awkward.


He had a fucking stroke. Lmao


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bret Hart...looks like shit.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Dr.Boo said:


> Why didn't the champion come out second?


Because :cena2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Skybs said:


> *It has begun :lmao
> 
> 
> And god damn, Bret Hart looks ridiculously old.*


Thats cause he is..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wonder what we will witness here.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena's rocking a new gimmick I see. Yellow shirt Cena


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*CENA, GET YOUR BIG BIRD LOOKIN' ASS OUTTA HERE!*


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hey Cena, You're already dressed like a banana so why don't you split.



I'm sorry.

I'm really sorry.

That was just fucking awful wasn't it?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Bryan D. said:


> Bret Hart looks sad.


Pretty sure he is.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena's aces and eights!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Skybs said:


> *It has begun :lmao
> 
> 
> And god damn, Bret Hart looks ridiculously old.*


He is literally now that old dude who hates everything and says "Back in my day we knew how to build a feud. None of this Q&A crap."


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That would actually be a decent shirt if it didn't a large cartoon Cena on the front.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dear,DDP - Please take in Bret Hart


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't fucking believe Hitman is a Cena supporter. You know what, I WON'T believe it for a damn second.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ecw crowd booing the fuck out of cena


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

THE CHAMP IS HERE


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LOL GETTING BOOOOOD.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Hey Cena, You're already dressed like a banana so why don't you split.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You write his promos, don't you?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Alim said:


> I have a feeling this segment is going to be truly awful.


What gives it away The rock or Cena or Jerry Lawler?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Destiny said:


> Cena needs to change his entrance song.
> 
> Over it.


I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rock for prez!!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

hows the crowd been? i was watching goodfellas on spike


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Holy fuck, the boos for Cena...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This just has disaster written all over it.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Dr.Boo said:


> Why didn't the champion come out second?


He did. :cena


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

John Cena looks so out of place right now.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

A FUCKING DEBATE

FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fucking podiums. 
Motherfucking podiums.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> Thats cause he is..


*He looks A LOT older than 52 though.*


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hoping to see Bret ruin this by asking something he knows he shouldn't.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Raw has been disappointing thus far


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Crowd needs to boo the fuck out of this whole shit segment


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dusty slipped some brandy into his drink during the break.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

fuck me he's only been out for around 5 minutes and the rock's already struggling to breathe, look at those gasps


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

entrance alone took 15 mins


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Booker T is your newest Hall of Fame member you dumb old fuck.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



1999 Rejex said:


> Fuck yes.
> 
> Here Comes the Pain is a GOAT game. That and No Mercy. WWF 2000 was great as well.


Yep.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena corpsing. Send for the man.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Dr.Boo said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.


Great minds think alike.

:cool2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KatKayson said:


> What gives it away The rock or Cena or Jerry Lawler?


D! All of the above!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Their is really no point for this shit. We all know who's gonna win.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is there a question here Foley


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mick Foley didn't go for the cheap pop 

"HERE, IN PHILADELPHIA. BANG BANG"


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> You write his promos, don't you?


Look it was awful but there's no need for insults.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is there a question in there somewhere?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena sucks chants WOOOO


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh god yellow


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wrestlemania Axxess Show.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"Mixed reaction for John Cena"

SHUT UP COLE


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Crowd: CENA SUCKS!!

Cole: Usual mixed reaction for John Cena.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bret: "Me and Austin had one of the greatest matches of all time....Beat that bitches!!"

Stands up, throws chair out of the ring and skips out of there AJ style


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena Sucks chant = mixed reaction..

well played cole.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

You know what, Cena. Just turn heel already. dang. Dem Boos.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Skybs said:


> *He looks A LOT older than 52 though.*


Stroke, and other stuff..
Based on all of that happening in his life...
He looks good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Choke2Death said:


> SVR 2006 is the boss.


Loved that game too.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

John Cena always sounds like a company man spouting the company line.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No it won't John


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao these commentators are so shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rock or Cena winning will change WWE forever? how so John, please fucking explain.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mixed reaction for Cena = cheers for Cena

Straight up booing for Cena = mixed reaction


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Mixed reaction Cole? It's a complete negative reaction.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Win or Lose is going to be a change at Wrestlemania


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lol

overwhelming CENA SUCKS CENA SUCKS BOOOOOOO


mixed reaction for John Cena


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Vince Listen to the Fans.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

BORING BORING


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Boring much?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bert Hart: "Well, to start, Rock/Cena from last year was a 4/10".


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

My wife just told the comment of the nght so far 

With a name like the hardcore legend and a look lime his, mick foley could be related to ron jeremy


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is already fucking painful.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

McNabb? WTF?


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hear that sound, it's the crowd committing suicide.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So guys who will going to vote for? Cena or Rock?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Yeah Cena, defeat the man who made you divorce with your wife! :ex:*


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Skybs said:


> *He looks A LOT older than 52 though.*


Strokes will do that to a person. It really shows in the right side of his face.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena to heel at WM :Bateman


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

donovan mcnabb :lmao

shut the fuck up.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Shield needs to come out beat down everyone in that ring and close out the show!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



RedRossi said:


> Bret: "Me and Austin had one of the greatest matches of all time....Beat that bitches!!"
> 
> Stands up, throws chair out of the ring and skips out of there AJ style


I'd fucking laugh till dawn if that happened....


Note: who da fuq is mcnab?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Bryan D. said:


> Bert Hart: "Well, to start, Rock/Cena from last year was a 4/10".


not in his top 1000


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Vince McMahon:* BECAUSE THE LAST 10 MINUTES is the only thing worth watching of the 3 hours


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hey if CM Punk can rock Yellow why can't Cena? :cena3


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Blueforce7 said:


> Hoping to see Bret ruin this by asking something he knows he shouldn't.


More like saving it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yawn.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

John Cena is getting fucking owned...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

dem side effect from the roids coming into effect, the man is gassed like big show on a friday night


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I thought Raw would be good but it isnt


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> hell yea and* Smackdown 2 Know your role*


My 2nd favorite wrestling game ever.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LMAO This is funny.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lol terrible start


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I was waiting for Cena to say, "Rush was right!"


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is boring.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Omega_VIK said:


> So guys who will going to vote for? Cena or Rock?


Rock. He's for the people. Cena is thug.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao :lmao we're dumping on the Eagles now? I'm cool with this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Omega_VIK said:


> So guys who will going to vote for? Cena or Rock?


Johnny Walker.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So last week I watched 10 minutes of RAW. Tonight I finally just tuned in so I'll only watch the overrun and this is WrestleMania season? God damn has this show fallen off.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"Much needed redemption."

Yup. Cena would have been the face of this company if he had just been able to beat The Rock...Oh wait.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Who the fuck is Donovan McNabb?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

DAMN this mixed reaction.

8*D


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wow McNabb reference weak as fuck


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What the hell? LMAO!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is bad.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Kill me.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WWE just love referencing "the big one"

Keep these answers short please. There are still four other legends to ask questions.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Some "boring" chants right now would be appreciated.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Just stop Cena...just stop...


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



HHHGame78 said:


> I'm sure if AJ bent over and put that ass in your face, any straight man would be all in that. In the end that's all that matters.


I _______ in my pants at the thought of it. 

Anyway. Listening to Cena's speech and hearing nothing but heel potential. He sounds like the President of Wrestling.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena playing the sports team card

Go team!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena would make an amazing heel.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Boooooooooo cena sux!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

These football references are beyond terrible.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dafuck is this asshole talking about?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

wow this is dragging after one question


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



RedRossi said:


> Bret: "Me and Austin had one of the greatest matches of all time....Beat that bitches!!"
> 
> Stands up, throws chair out of the ring and skips out of there AJ style


lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I love a smark crowd as much as anyone, but Philly crowds should be smote, and the ground around the arena salted.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

McNab? what in the fucking fuck.

Cena got the tip from Foley for cheap pops


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Who the fuck is Donovan McNabb?


A footbawl playa.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

and if I win at wrestlemania, I promise a pie in every oven, and a car in every driveway...


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is he gonna talk for 30 minutes?


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I will cheer Cena for the rest of my life is he says..

"Hmmmm..Abortions for some!... Miniature American flags for everyone!!"


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Bret to ask why Rock can't put on the sharpshooter correctly.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Every knows MCNABB.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena, you are a big one. Now retire.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Really Mcnabb?
Look, Philly will boo anyone, even Santa Claus.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Who the fuck is Donovan McNabb?


 

American football player.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao CENA COMPARING HIMSELF TO MCNABB


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Donovan McNabb, is he some Scottish guy?

I know who he is....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao Yeah Cena's never won the big one. How many times is he a WWE Champion?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

John Cena will be remembered as a mediocre quarterback ?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The fuck is the purpose in any of this? Why are they campaigning? What do the Hall of Famers get out of this debate? What is the meaning of life?


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Who the fuck is Donovan McNabb?


:side:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is one question. Just one. Goddamn this sucks.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Who the fuck is Donovan McNabb?


Think of him as the equivalent of this guy. :ibra


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Philly fans suck ass, shitting on McNabb like that. They love Iversons bum, drunk ass and he didn't win shit, but they hate on McNabb who turned their shithole franchise around. Hate that fanbase with a passion. fuck Philly.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



dan the marino said:


> Some "boring" chants right now would be appreciated.


Haha there ya go.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

damn right Cena is boring


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LOL At Boring chants at Cena


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This sucks.


----------



## keatzz (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Those appropriate BORING chants.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Please mock Cena's shirt, Rock.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

boring chants!

and rock doesnt know failure? hes only won once when hes main evented wrestlemania, and that was last year.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This November, Vote for America, vote for Cena.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena talks like he never won the World title lol


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I wonder if Cena realises how much shit he spouts. :hmm:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Asenath said:


> I love a smark crowd as much as anyone, but Philly crowds should be smote, and the ground around the arena salted.


I disagree, Philly has been given a shit show and they have the right to voice their disappointment.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



W0lf said:


> Think of him as the equivalent of this guy. :ibra


Aaaah. I got ya :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Lame debate


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

And this is why the WWE Championship means nothing anymore.

Beating the Rock means more than regaining the damn championship.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Jesus fucking Christ, the Rock being broke story, this isn't old...


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

bored now


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I was gone for an hour I have come back what the fuck is this? Come On you must be drunk or thick in the head if anyone thinks Raw is better than Impact right now. TNA is awesome and the company makes sense while WWE is producing stuff, worst then WCW towards it's death. WWE is the making the same mistakes as WCW on the other hand, Impact is captivating and groundbreaking TV compared to this hot garbage served up right now.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

story time!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh god, another lame "I was broke" story from Dwayne.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Stop lying, Rock. -_______-


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why did he have to get his mattress out of a dumpster?
Thought his Dad AND Grandfather were wrestlers?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dat mattress jizz reference


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is gonna go on for a while isn't it?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rock telling another story from when he was young.

He looks so old. 

Grampa Rock telling stories.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

wtf is this shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Thats what they need to say to Sin Cara. "Go home it isn't working".


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh joy, more Rock story time.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Man I'm excited for Rock vs Cena II. Can't believe I'm saying it.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Loved that game too.


I like WWE'13 better. Has the kick-ass AA roster. Playing '06 and than going back to '13 makes you appreciate how smooth '13 is. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I love you Philly.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is absolutely weak as piss.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

breathe in dwayne breathe in, slow breaths in and out, in and out


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Philly are a bad crowd.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

And I am outta here.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

in before Rock brings up his failure as an NFL player and then failing to get into the Canadian Football League.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

How long is this going to go on for


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Where's ZIGGLER?

This sucks big hairy ones.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This sucks a fat dick and when are the legends going to ask questions?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> This November, Vote for America, vote for Cena.


He discovered AND cured breast cancer.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dwayne going for that cheap pop like always.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hope Cena cuts a promo what he does on Sundays. That was shit but was not boring


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh god Rock fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Dunmer said:


> Oh god, another lame "I was broke" story from Dwayne.


Probably got the Mattress from the crackhead again.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I so don't care about all of this...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

We might need the wwe app just to see Bret Hart and Bookers questions lol. This shit is taking forever.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> Why did he have to get his mattress out of a dumpster?
> Thought his Dad AND Grandfather were wrestlers?


He was in Canada for the CFL at the time I believe. I read his autobiography from like 2001. It sucked. Don't buy it, was poorly written.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why are Bret Hart, Booker T & Dusty Rhodes there?

This is stupid.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> The fuck is the purpose in any of this? Why are they campaigning? What do the Hall of Famers get out of this debate? What is the meaning of life?


You're more likely to get a good answer to your last question there than the others. However, I can't give you a reason for any of it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Vince McMahon:* BECAUSE THE LAST 10 MINUTES is really the only thing worth watching of the 3 hours


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena rambled for literally 5 minutes... Rocky is doing no better either... 

People actually care about this shit?... Wow


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Same old shit promo from Rocky.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

STONE COLD!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



superfudge said:


> Philly are a bad crowd.


Raw is a bad show.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Don Conte said:


> I was gone for an hour I have come back what the fuck is this? Come On you must be drunk or thick in the head if anyone thinks Raw is better than Impact right now. TNA is awesome and the company makes sense while WWE is producing stuff, worst then WCW towards it's death. WWE is the making the same mistakes as WCW on the other hand, Impact is captivating and groundbreaking TV compared to this hot garbage served up right now.


Every post of yours seems to mention TNA. Give up :lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Destiny said:


> Where's ZIGGLER?
> 
> This sucks big hairy ones.


You really want Ziggler anywhere near Cena after all those burials?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

And my final thoughts..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rock saving this segment so far.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Remember that promo that Rock cut in 2003 during the Hogan program when he buried Pat's Cheesesteaks?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm totally behind Cena on this one.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why does every face feel the need to pander to the fans nowadays.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is Orton still youngest champ ever?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

God, this just boring.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I am officially streaming WrestleMania instead of buying it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Thats right rock the true GOAT kick your ass not once but twice at WM


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



LBGetBack said:


> Philly fans suck ass, shitting on McNabb like that. They love Iversons bum, drunk ass and he didn't win shit, but they hate on McNabb who turned their shithole franchise around. Hate that fanbase with a passion. fuck Philly.


C/S with the philly hate..

Fuck the City,Fuck their fanbase,and Fuck the Eagles.

Downright filthy cunts...to you europeans..think Liverpool fans.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Booker T is just there cause Flair can't make it lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Same old shit promo from Rocky.


Same old shit from both of them.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rock has still got it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



123bigdave said:


> Why are Bret Hart, Booker T & Dusty Rhodes there?
> 
> This is stupid.


Hart is thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This has turned out to be a boring Raw


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I hate all this talking.....this is longer than an old Triple H promo...just f'n fight already..jesus lol 

Damn Bret should dye his hair black :lmao


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena looks like a kid that just found out his parents are getting divorced.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wow. Cheap pop for Pat's Cheese Steak.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Are they just going to skip Dusty and Booker? :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bret is gonna say some wild shit!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Destiny said:


> Is Orton still youngest champ ever?


Youngest ever WHC.

Brocks the youngest ever WWE if I remember correctly.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Brett looks like some old porno director right now.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"Rock's Youngest WWE Champion."
ORLY? :brock


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ROCK sounds like CENA on the mic nowadays.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao

Oh, Bret..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rock and Cena fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Whoa, Bret actually has some good insight here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Who told Hart to say that? :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Bret Hart looks about a century old.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Destiny said:


> Is Orton still youngest champ ever?


I believe so yes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh god it always comes back to you, right Bret?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

bret harts question what the fuck is that


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Destiny said:


> Is Orton still youngest champ ever?


Its not Lesnar? I thought orton is the youngest WHC champion


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That guy in the audience is as invested in this segment as we are. He's on his phone not giving a single fuck about this segment. I can't honestly blame him.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is Bret seriously comparing Rock vs Cena to Hart vs HBK?! Doesn't this man have any respect for himself?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bret : Who are you to doubt my top 1000 matches


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

what is the fucking point of this segment


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lol @ Bret. He looks so old.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I was so happy when Bret said "wrestling fans" then he roped in the "WWE Universe" and I teared a little.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

too much kiss assing


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Youngest ever WHC.
> 
> Brocks the youngest ever WWE if I remember correctly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena's going to dry hump the Samoan flag.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I hate to be a negative nancy, but I can't with this segment.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Natsuke said:


> Same old shit from both of them.


Pretty much, yeah.

Why is Rock vs Cena just so fucking bad.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

brett looks like something that's found it's way out of a museum


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its not Lesnar? I thought orton is the youngest WHC champion


Orton is the Youngest World champion. Lesnar is the Youngest WWE Champion


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh fuck, i love you Rock.. might as well... 

1. Name the City your in.
2. Name local icon either team/location/item.
3. Name match with legend, preferably SCSA unless in certain "HOF Guy" territory 
4. Make Boots 2 asses ref.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Orton youngest WHC- overall youngest
Lesnar youngest WWE champion


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



cmp25 said:


> I am officially streaming WrestleMania instead of buying it.


I'm shocked it took you this long to make this choice lol. I made this choice once i knew about all these re matches..this ROAD TO MANIA has indeed been a fucking wrestlecrap of a month :cuss:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Gene_Wilder said:


> what is the fucking point of this segment


To promote WM


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Goldfinger said:


> Bret : Who are you to doubt my top 1000 matches


Y'know I wonder where El Dandy ranks in his top 1000.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"I'M HERE, YOU'RE NOT" :cena2


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

May as well put on some lipstick boys, and start kissing each others assess. What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lol @ Cena's face I'm literally crying of laughter.......

"This is the man who's going TO BEAT YOUR RATS at Wrestlemania."


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Twice in a lifetime :cena2


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This seems so forced and I'm really not enjoying it.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena is such a lame ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Two men agreeing with each other while old people approve.

*WRESTLEMANIA.*


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rockyyyyy!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Damn, I'm tired of the dick sucking between the two of them.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Im kinda bored to be fair


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ROCK WOULDN'T HANG OUT WITH ME


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Booooorrrrrriiiiiinnnnnnggggggg


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Seriously, we need some intensity here already.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

4/1000 


I had to


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



LBGetBack said:


> Philly fans suck ass, shitting on McNabb like that. They love Iversons bum, drunk ass and he didn't win shit, but they hate on McNabb who turned their shithole franchise around. Hate that fanbase with a passion. fuck Philly.


Never understood that, i support the shitty team from my home town and they've never won anything either. But i still go and support them every second week nevertheless, bunch of cunts.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I like Cena's promo. Honestly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Takertheman said:


> Orton is the Youngest World champion. Lesnar is the Youngest WWE Champion


that is what I thought


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This feels so...fake.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ohh, that one stung.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I'm bored, not because I can't stand either man but because it's so choreographed and forced.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena is the biggest tool of all time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is some boring fucking shit :lmao

END THIS SHIT.

"HOGAN IM COMING FO YA!"


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This isn't even bad it's just boring.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena's lame emotional swearing sounds like some desperate Dad trying to get his kid to strive for straight A's.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Even of you're a mark for either of these two how could you be getting any enjoyment out of this tripe... :rodgers


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Booker being a GOAT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bret Hart is like the John Boehner of WWE.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Booker and Dusty would be the greatest commentary duo.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Somebody throw a podium!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I don't give a damn about this shit, I won't be watching WM 29 anyways. Got a concert to go to that will blow this shit out of the water.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ummm has mick foley fought cena!?!?!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Two men agreeing with each other while old people approve.
> 
> *WRESTLEMANIA.*


BEST :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is terrible.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cant be bothered watching this


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hart slaps on the sharpshooter, Booker Spinnerooneys, Mick sets everyone on fire while Dusty Dances to finish...


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Booker T, everyone in the ring is in the ring with both those guys :troll


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is really pointless.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK JOHN


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This segment: fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Booker t with the only sensible question


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Chan Hung said:


> I'm shocked it took you this long to make this choice lol. I made this choice once i knew about all these re matches..this ROAD TO MANIA has indeed been a fucking wrestlecrap of a month :cuss:


Yes, I know. I'm disappointed in myself I didn't figure this out sooner. I mean, it's WrestleMania. But fuck this show.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Because hes booked to win the match


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh my god, fucking shoot me.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is how you build up for championship match at WM folks


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

cat got your tung cena


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yes, Cena. Turn heel. Yes. Turn heel.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Isn't that what Cena said last year?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Damn, I love Booker T.

I'd rather he was main eventing Wrestlemania.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

''Because I have to.''

Amazing stuff, John. Just fucking amazing.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena Heel Turn


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is why face vs face feuds rarely work. You need a heel to make it interesting. 

It's like a peanut butter and peanut butter sandwich - you need the jelly.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena is turning heel at Wrestlemania. He's using The Shield to beat The Rock.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cause I Have Too :cena


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

because you have to?


AWFUL.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is so creative.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena is turning heel brahs.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Talkamania


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The worst part of this shit is we all know Cena is going to win.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"Because I have to."

This really is the same as last year. What the flying fuck. :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hola shit....this is pretty sad...i feel bad for the crowd....who's booking this shit?? 

I cant believe Fandango is the highlight of this night!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ok...I should have started looking for something else on TV about 20 minutes ago...Man, this is killing what little enthusiasm I had for this match.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is fucking atrocious :|


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WTF...I'm liking it guys.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Haha


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena's tearing up. :lmao Oh my god. I just can't.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Two men agreeing with each other while old people approve.
> 
> *WRESTLEMANIA.*


WFs funniest poster has been crowned. Everyone else stop trying.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



HHH is the GOAT said:


> Im kinda *bored* to be fair


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

End this already.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Very bored


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wow, this is getting awkward, even Cena looks like he doesn't want to be there anymore :lol


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HEEL


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WIPE A MONKEY'S ASS

Now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Theres no heat between these two.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Dr.Boo said:


> Somebody throw a podium!


Then get Jerry Springer to come out


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

wait what


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Pure Wrestlecrap, BECAUSE I HAVE TOO



Dramatic look to the right. Maybe a little snivel..


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HEEL TURN!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Is Cena corpsing? Send for the man.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh shit


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Did this turn gay? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I BEAT ME


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"Because you screwed my wife Rock."


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No, I'm pretty sure he beat you, John.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

what????


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Road to Wrestlemania people


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fuck if only Cena lost his shit and went full retard with that answer..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

CENA HEEL TURN? :mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

CENA BEATS HIMSELF.

gahaha.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

you didnt beat me!


but he did last year bruh


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

No one in the back and no one out there right now can surely think this is good?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*










Cena showing a lot of this right now, especially with those facial expressions


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena is turning heel?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

at least Cena had a heel moment lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I just got goosebumps at Cena's heel mannerisms.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

FACT :rafa:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena won't turn heel. :lmao


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Damn, we just missed a Cena heel turn, it lasted all but 12 seconds. Now he is face again. Fuck.


----------



## keatzz (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"Because I have to." 
John Cena 2013 :cena3


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

FINALLY! LET IT OUT, John!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Chan Hung said:


> Hola shit....this is pretty sad...i feel bad for the crowd....who's booking this shit??
> 
> I cant believe Fandango is the highlight of this night!


Maybe he should come out and get these 2 lame asses to pronounce his name.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena going a little heelish here


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

What a pile of shite this is. I'm delighted to be missing WM


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

EMBRACE IT!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Has anyone ever seen The Situation at the Donald Trump roast?

Cena is reminding me of that shit right now.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

teasing that heel turn that wont happen at mania


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

HEEL TURN CENA

YES YES YES


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

CENA SAID *ASS*!!!


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Just fucking start brawling already.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I think what we should all take away from this promo is that Cena beats himself...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:mark:


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

....heel seeds being planted?..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

How the fuck was that a heel mannerism? :lmao you people


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is finally getting better.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena's next shirt.....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is WRESTLECRAP lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

John Cena is crying. Those tears, those over dramatic pause....yeah this sucks.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JAROTO said:


> WTF...I'm liking it guys.


Same here.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

hes not turning heel, you people are so fucking dumb.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Why cant we get THAT Cena more often.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

You lost John


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dat emotion


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Nice mic work from Cena


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> EMBRACE IT!!!


:kane


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Awesome Cena!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Alright I'm liking this now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena has been brainwashed to believe that


----------



## Centor74 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Well i wonder how the crowd would had react if cena would had answered ron hextall instead of donovan mcnabb.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow. That was awesome. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Where has this Cena been in previous feuds? Makes no sense.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yeah you proved it last year Johnnyboy


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



virus21 said:


> Vince is crazy enough to do it


9 promos a year of the same thing we have all heard everyone of these lines.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If Cena turned heel he'd be a bigger IWC darling than Punk.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena is not turning heel. Get the hell over it already.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Please turn Cena heel WWE. This is the perfect timing


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena is turning heel at WM and I will miss it


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Trifektah said:


> Has anyone ever seen The Situation at the Donald Trump roast?
> 
> Cena is reminding me of that shit right now.



Lol I saw that. 


poor guy.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

John Cena > The Rock


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

this promo is really pumping me up


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

oh come on guys how was that a heel moment for Cena, can know face show angry emotions.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

that's just usual cena promo on a different setting


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> How the fuck was that a heel mannerism? :lmao you people


It's because he's a genuinely unlikable douche twat and everything he does is annoying and easy to hate.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"You didn't beat me, I beat me."

"I know I'm better than the Rock."

So, we're back to promos where they bury each other? This is a really, really bad segment.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

holy shit, still talking....and nothing really interesting


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena turned heel already?! :|


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

cena's carrying the rock here


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena better fucking turn heel at Mania and screw Rock over if not this whole feud will have meant shit. So he beats Rock, big deal it wont mean jack shit unless he lets his obsession take over him and shock the crowd by doing the unthinkable. If Mania ends with Cena holding the belt high after a long hard fight and shakes Rocks hand and Rock goes off in the sunset i'll puke. At least make this damn century long feud actually mean something.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is getting somewhat better.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rock now burying Cena's best comeback in years. Ouch that has to hurt. Rock paying homage to Flair, good move. Put the shovel down Rock, I think he is buried.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This segment needs more Flair


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

gayest wooo in the history of wrestling

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

He cut off Dusty.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is still all over the place but at least theyre picking up the intensity...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena Heel turn in coming?


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Booooooooooooooooo cena sucks


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:flair


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

he should have said you're not a man.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> cena's carrying the rock here


:drake3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rock still >>> than Cena lol

JUST FIGHT..SHUT UP DUSTY lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"You can't beat the man because you are not the man" ... did Rock just say that? Did I misunderstand him?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Here Dusty comes out speaking the truth. He must've been falling asleep too.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Longest overrun ever?*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

i love how Dusty talks


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dusty has the best voice ever.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

dat dusty commentary


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Oh my God, I fucking love Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Really going into overtime here.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dusty preaches so hard with that Southern accent.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Raw is in #OVERTIME folks! :/


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Punter said:


> CENA HEEL TURN? :mark:


Look at that stare! YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES HE'S YES YES YES YES TURNING YES YES YES YES YES YES HEEL!

Probably not though.


----------



## liljayl23 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

During the Maina 17, Austin vs. Rock II fued....Austin used the same "I need to beat you Rock" line.

We all know how that turned out....


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dusty's forehead.

OUCH.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I love Dusty, but he looks like shit on HD.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The way Dusty talks is just amazing


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

When Dusty Rhodes is the voice of reason, you really gotta wonder about the state of things.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> cena's carrying the rock here


stop it pls.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dusty on the mic :lmao

love it


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

You sure you want to win the big one John?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dusty Rhodes is epic.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

if Cena turned heel LeBron James way the ratings would sky rocket, face Cena for a decade straight is getting old and stale.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This basic ass mess.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Again with the fucking "big one" That five times. FIVE TIMES

April severnth?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wow we are seriously overrun this week


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Bravo Cena!!! I'm LOVING this Cena!


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This Cena is different. No one can't deny it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

3 hours 17 minutes

:vince WHO WANTS FOUR HOURS??


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Great moment.Damn


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"i wanna dominate the rock"

you are so gay cena LOL


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dusty's forehead is so bladed that it looks like a thumb print.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I like this Cena :cena3


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

It's a bicycle!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

April Sevrenth?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:westbrook2 Don't we all John...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena: "I wanna dominate the rock" Sounds sexual John lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*The way Dusty talks, just awesome. :lol*


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Smelling a Dusty Finish


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

This segments been good, really


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena says some of the most homoerotic shit... lmao


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



The Stratusfactor said:


> John Cena > The Rock


are you watching the same promo?


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

April Sevrenth!!!!~!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> I love Dusty, but he looks like shit on HD.


Are his looks that important to you?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dusty preaching and ish!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Heel Cena :mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Terrible question from Dusty.

What do you want? FUCK ME.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Skybs said:


> *Longest overrun ever?*


Pretty sure there was once it went over like 30, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

He wants to win the big one. Because he's never won the big one before. :lmao
I can't.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

"I wanna DOMINATE The Rock." :bosh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Skybs said:


> *Longest overrun ever?*


Longest overrun ever without cutting to an ad
40 mins and we have not had an ad a new raw record


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Heel Cena?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena is on fire!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The build-up for this match is fucking terrible. It's not even like last year when I was at least a little interested in this.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

It doesn't matter if he turns heel or not. This Cena is really good.


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

You guys are such ****


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Fuck this sucks....boring...come on Cena..at least curse :lmao


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena is absolutely on form tonight.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*










Rock saying it to Cena


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Raw going for 4 hours this week lol.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> "I wanna DOMINATE The Rock." :bosh


:vince2 :cena2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Dominate The Rock?

S&M Cena gimmick debut imminent.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

rock back with the old fruity pebbles joke and pandering to the crowd, someone give this man some new material please


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

you want to dominate the rock? :bosh2


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This segment has been good, but it's getting redundant.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Youngest ever WHC.
> 
> Brocks the youngest ever WWE if I remember correctly.


No That Renee Dupree. He won the tag team titles at the age of 19


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena should AA the rock to end the show


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Deck Him, Cena....


Fuck i'm rooting for John.... must kill self.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Rock's black is starting to come out.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

This is terrible. Cena's doing his best to save this segment but whenever he makes it good Dwayne craps all over it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*If Rock beats Cena for the second time, I'll laugh so hard. *


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

this is harddd to watch


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao Booker in the background like" I'm tryna see this. LET 'EM FIGHT!"


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena is so turning heel at Wrestlemania.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

dominate him wit that shirt off...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:rock


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

ROCK BOTTOM WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*Dropped his ass!*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The guy just kissed his fucking dog tags. rk[qpdkq[d[qd

What a fucking asshole douche scrot


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Botched rock bottom


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Did Cole fuckoff?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> you want to dominate the rock? :bosh2


:cena4


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Ok, that was actually a pretty good promo


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LMAO Wow. Again. Cena. Again. In front of Legends, too. Take the heel card already.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That was awesome. What a great segment.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

LMAOOOO!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

OWNED :rock


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Rock.... That's my goat!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Amber B said:


> The Rock's black is starting to come out.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

And Cena still can't take a Rock Bottom correctly. How you fuck up a basic back bump repeatedly?


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

yep Cena is gonna win at WM, he will earn rocks respect they will shake hands the fireworks will go off the crowd will go home like what the fuck


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lol, there's no heat between these two at all.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*YES! ROCK BOTTOM! :mark:*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That's it? An AA reversed into a Rock Bottom? I'll take it, I guess. Better than last week.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

and the legends just sit there and don't even blink. No one even checks on Cena.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Nice segment. I'm really starting to think that Cena is turning heel very soon.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

One does not simply taunt the rock to his face I still remember the time Jericho did that got his ass layed out with a rock bottom


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena heel turn is coming


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Rock won that promo battle. Cena is a bitch.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

If Cena turns heel at mania then this could really be something incredible.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

big confrontation. OMGZOZ

and he does you can't see me taunt. trolololol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Started off boring but really became awesome after a few minutes.

I'm really excited now! :mark: Specially if Cena turns heel.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Great segment (Y)


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That was an overall great segment. Everything after the first question was good.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Yep. I thought Cena really took this segment to a different level with certain bits of mic work. Rock is still usiing his same ole same ole material.


----------



## miguel21oliveira (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

heel cena please


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Hate how they make The Rock look so much better than Cena


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Finally something happened. Raw was miles better this week but still fuck you WWE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

no need for it to end like that..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena is turning heel


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

20 minute overrun that accomplished nothing. Crowd doesn't give a shit.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Wonder if they get paid overtime tonight.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena is sooooo going to win at mania.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

*5 mins ago*

This is the worst segment ever!

*Now*

Great segment!



:lmao


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SpeedStick said:


> Cena heel turn is coming


it looks like it


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So based on that ending... I'm going to go ahead and forget about catching the rest of this show later and just Beat it instead

(Y)


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

:lmao At people thinking Cena is turning heel.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

One of the worst promos WWE did in quite a few years.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> Yep. I thought Cena really took this segment to a different level with certain bits of mic work. Rock is still usiing his same ole same ole material.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Great segment.Really.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Please dont get your hopes up for a Cena heel turn guys


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

They do this TWO FUCKIN' WEEKS before Mania!

What a fucking joke. Good segment, piss poor timing.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Anyone else expected, after that Rock Bottom, Bret Hart to have a little sign on it that said '4'?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Now if all of thier confrontations were like the last 5 minutes of that segment, I could get excited for the match.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

So much for "Cena's to nice a guy to be heel" Bret, that's the closest i've come to liking him in about 6 years.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

For the second year in a row, Cena has me rooting for him again!


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Rock made that look easy. It's too easy for him to overpower Cena on the mic.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Daammmnnn Cena was acting all types of heel tonight. Man... he needs to turn, hes badass when he goes serious


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

See that's all this match needed though it's a bit late in my opinion.

Some proper bad blood and a reason that's not just this "respect" bullshit.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The segment was way to long as lead up to the brawl.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

My review...Raw was garbage tonight..the last five minutes was the only thing that is worth watching besides Fandango which was impressive. I was hoping WWE would step it up but who am i kidding. The whole Road to Mania has been a disaster. I don't expect much next week, but maybe Vince will decide to put on at least one good match from the 3 hours. 

Overall Thumbs way down. 3/10
Highlight: Fandango, and maybe last 5 minutes with Rock bottom


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> and the legends just sit there and don't even blink. No one even checks on Cena.


If you're used to seeing a locker room where people got stabbed, your ass would sit down too over that whack fight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Slam_It said:


> That was an overall great segment. Everything after the first question was good.


yeah the first question took 15 mins, if they would have skipped that it would have all been great


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



DJ2334 said:


> If Cena turns heel at mania then this could really be something incredible.


Not going to happen.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Better than last week's train wreck. 3 hours plus is really a drag though...


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The segment was average.

Wasnt terrible but wasnt good.

Just average.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cena no selling. Again.

Still, really good segment. Best thing tonight.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Great ending, just wish they had a face-to-face without the legends and having it drag for about fifteen million hours.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

i fail to see how people think cena was bad ass tonight... he was just as corny as fuck as usual.


rock was a bit corny too, albeit the rock bottom


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



The Stratusfactor said:


> Hate how they make The Rock look so much better than Cena


"They" are not making it look like anything.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> The guy just kissed his fucking dog tags. rk[qpdkq[d[qd
> 
> What a fucking asshole douche scrot


Dude. Hes fighting for his fellow service men.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

actually a good promo with a physical interaction for once


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



SPCDRI said:


> 20 minute overrun that accomplished nothing. *Crowd doesn't give a shit*.


:agree::agree::agree:


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I hope this is the moment Cena turns heel ... wishful thinking. But this is a good time.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I didn't like the whole "I BEAT MYSELF" angle, but from there, Cena was more intense and it worked. 

I think alot of you are so desperate for DAT HEEL TURN you're seeing shit that isn't there though :lmao. Rock's rebuttals were good, overall, alot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena's winning clean without a heel turn. They'll hug it out at the end and call it a damn day.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Anyone saying Cena "saved" the segment or that it sucked is talking out of their ass. The segment was solid and both guys did a good job, just like the last time they had a promo.

Cena's facial expressions tho...:ti


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena acting like a spoiled brat was refreshing, I liked this promo.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Glad with how this segment turned out. I wanted some intensity after the ass kissing in the beginning and sure enough, they brought it.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



RyanPelley said:


> Dude. Hes fighting for his fellow service men.


Yeah all the veterans of the Pretend Marine Corps.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Cena is not turning heel.

They're doing the whole "Cena at his lowest point overcoming the odds, what an inspirational figure he is, we're going to ignore the fact that nobody wants to cheer him and get those fucking armbands made on the double."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Rock was better than usual tonight.


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The Cena heel turn would be the best thing to happen in WWE in years.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

How can cena not turn heel after getting bitched out like that by the Rock.

Shit raw, shit build


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That promo really picked up toward the end.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

That was fucking awesome. They actually stayed at the level and maybe even topped what they did 3 weeks ago. Incredible work from them.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

Raw was 4/10 tonight. Not even in my Top 1000 RAW episodes.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/wwe-monday-night-raw-3252013-results.html

Overall thoughts: The show was good with some matches over performing and the show not really dragging. I really liked the Miz/Wade match.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

The most intense promo since They first met on Raw 28-3-2011.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

In the end, Fandango steals the show again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*

lol at people still thinking Cena will turn heel. 

bottom line..the 3 hours felt like 4 or 5..the crowd shit on the whole show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



GOD said:


> i fail to see how people think cena was bad ass tonight... he was just as corny as fuck as usual.
> 
> 
> rock was a bit corny too, albeit the rock bottom


A lot of people tend to start getting excited when Cena acts heelish. Last year during Cena's feud with Kane, a bunch of people where slurping Cena because they thought he was turning, even though he simply did the same shit he always did.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

It must really piss some of you off that no matter where he is, the crowd absolutely loves The Rock.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena acting like a spoiled brat need to stay like that for next week too.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Great work from both guys. Really have to say, that promo did more for my interest in Wrestlemania this year than anything else they have done.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

At least they locked horns a bit during this build up. Don't think they did last year. 

And they mananged to make some people still believe that the heel turn is happening. Now don't get me wrong, I'd love to see it, but I think it'll be much later.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJC93 said:


> In the end, Fandango steals the show again.


Very true. Fandango did indeed get good heat..stole the show :cool2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



KatKayson said:


> "They" are not making it look like anything.


He wasn't better. He told another story from his youth about a mattress and did his usual lines and lifted stuff from Ric Flair. Cena went to another place at points and hit the big emotional beats.


----------



## vpro (Nov 10, 2011)

1000x times better than last years thats for sure.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The content wasn't incredible, but the presentation was. Both men showed great intensity.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Remember when cena said " win or lose the face of this company will change" SUBLIMINAL FOR DAT HEEEL TURN


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

Pretty good raw this week...good opening and closing segments plus a couple good matches sprinkled in..liked cenas promo tonight unlike last week..hopefully the match is as good as the promos have been


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJC93 said:


> In the end, Fandango steals the show again.


^^^ 

Fandango/Jericho feud >>>>> everything else on Mania right now (yes, including Punk/Taker)


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

antdvda said:


> It must really piss some of you off that no matter where he is, the crowd absolutely loves The Rock.


even When The fans really start hate on The Rock,he could handle with that easily..
He is in the Wrestling fans soul.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Actually feels like WM is just around the corner now after that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So with Cena winning at Mania. Who gets the better of who next week or does it end in a brawl as the camera rolls off to finish the show?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

still cant get over "i want to dominate the rock" sounds like something vince would fap to when linda's out the house, and the way he was taking off his shirt, talkabout being homoerotic


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That was a strong segment to me. I think this is the type of Cena we should be getting, not the smiling clown.

If at any moment when Cena was talking and spiraling down, if he would have just snapped and said "...OH GO TO HELL ALL OF YOU!" Iwould have legit been floored.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I want Rock to beat Cena again and see how WWE will ride it out.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

First off, glad to see Rock slimming down a bit.

Slow start but had some good points. It really started picking up heat as it went on. Rock is getting back into his groove when hes serious, and Cena did really well in his mannerisms and his role as being delusional. Been a long time since he's looked so vulnerable.

I liked it. Would rather this approach as its fresh and new over seeing them rap and sing to each other, tell nothing but jokes and all that other shit.

Not expecting everyone to like it but, expecting some trolls to shit on it as well as Punk fans to say it was the worst thing ever.

With that said, overall pretty fun RAW. Lot off angles progressed and I didnt have any problems with it. Opener was good, and Jericho/Fandango has me interested. Really surprised to say that. Sheild tag is what is is, as is the Ziggler bout. Ryback/Henry should be nice power match. Pumped for HHH/Lesnar already. 

Way better than last week. Next week is going to be insane with everyone in the house.

Im one of the few that is looking foward to Mania despite the lack luster build. I think this one will be a solid event.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys are nuts this is a unreal promo


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Fandango/Jericho feud >>>>> everything else on Mania right now (yes, including Punk/Taker)


yup. If Jericho's going to win the match will be decent.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> still cant get over "i want to dominate the rock" sounds like something vince would fap to when linda's out the house, and the way he was taking off his shirt, talkabout being homoerotic


You could tell a few seconds later Cena realised what he'd said


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> He wasn't better. He told another story from his youth about a mattress and did his usual lines and lifted stuff from Ric Flair. Cena went to another place at points and hit the big emotional beats.


That was the point of the segment.


It was suppose to show you how the two men are emotionally. Rock is confident and Cena is gonna have to die trying to beat Rock.

Cena was the one that had to show more emotion.


----------



## Kelel (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



legendfan97 said:


> LMAO Wow. Again. Cena. Again. In front of Legends, too. Take the heel card already.


reminded me of this scene http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2tS3dyHYg0w#t=40s


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Great show tonight, not a single bad segment.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Didn't feel it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Last segment, like the whole show turned out meh for the most part. Nothing changed my mind on the dullness of WM or in any way got me excited for a match at all.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll say the ending segment was decent, but it certainly drag a bit in the beginning and hurt the overall presentation of the segment.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> He wasn't better. He told another story from his youth about a mattress and did his usual lines and lifted stuff from Ric Flair. Cena went to another place at points and hit the big emotional beats.


lol @ you simplifying it to all that it was. bitch.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

They've got one Raw before Mania and the main event angle where the two biggest stars had a fight got little to no reaction from the crowd. WWE is FAR too dependent on knowing that because they have big names they will get big money. Holy shit do I hope Mania bombs in terms of not getting what they wanted out of it like the Rumble did.

Still this Raw was decent enough and anything is better than last week.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock serious look with Intense Mic Skill(and no joke)is 5*****.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Both guys better than usual tonight. Cena was honestly better though, intense and almost sounded like an entitled, spoiled kid. The dethroned emperor. Heelish at times. Nice end with the People's Elbow. Anyone shitting on this segment has unbelievably high standards for wrestling and would've shat on anything. It's still wrestling folks, not a Steven Spielberg directed film produced by Chris Nolan. As far as wrestling segments go, these guys couldn't have been much better. Great segment.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

LoueyGG said:


> Remember when cena said " win or lose the face of this company will change" SUBLIMINAL FOR DAT HEEEL TURN
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I got that sense too. Then I remembered how much money Vince makes on Cena merchandise and realized a heel turn is just a dream.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That final promo was absolutely terrible until the final few minutes, then it finally got really good. Both guys did a good job with that and its nice to see some intensity in the match. This storyline would be a lot easier to swallow if Cena hadn't come out after the match last year all jokes and smiles and had actually sold the loss as having been effecting him all year. I know people are still holding out for a Cena heel turn, but I think its much more likely we'll get Cena win with a bit of fuckery that allows them to go for the rubber match at WM 30 where they finally gain respect for each other after the match.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> He wasn't better. He told another story from his youth about a mattress and did his usual lines and lifted stuff from Ric Flair. Cena went to another place at points and hit the big emotional beats.


The Rock was/is better at what he did/does.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



Rock316AE said:


> That was fucking awesome. They actually stayed at the level and maybe even topped what they did 3 weeks ago. Incredible work from them.


Yeah after the first question which was boring they both made the promo work great and made me care about their match.
Hopefully we can get more of that next week. Rock was spot on, and Cena finally didnt do anything kiddy and made it better


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Cena will turn heel after losing to the Rock. It's finally going to happen


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

have to give the devil his due, Cena did well there and showed some depth of character for once instead of just playing the cornball boy scout. Telling Rock he's better than him, saying he wasn't beaten by him at WM and that he beat himself, etc. WM would be a perfect time to turn Cena heel or into a tweener at least by having him get desperte and cheat to win the match. half the crowd is booing him anyway, it wouldnt be a hard transition to make.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cena really needs to lose. The masses are not anticipating a Cena victory. It's their biggest event of the year, do they really think people are gonna go home happy after John Cena pins The Rock, especially for the WWE Championship?

There's no way a Cena victory goes over well unless he turns heel, and we all know the chances of that happening...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rock was good on the mic tonight, but the segment as a whole dragged on at the end. Overall, it was a mediocre segment. You just can't buy John Cena's desperation to "win the big one" when that is ALL he has done his entire career.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

BKelly237 said:


> Cena will turn heel after losing to the Rock. It's finally going to happen


Cena win with Vince mcmahon's Help,Then heel-turn.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Both guys better than usual tonight. Cena was honestly better though,* intense and almost sounded like an entitled, spoiled kid. The dethroned emperor. Heelish at times.* Nice end with the People's Elbow. Anyone shitting on this segment has unbelievably high standards for wrestling and would've shat on anything. It's still wrestling folks, not a Steven Spielberg directed film produced by Chris Nolan. As far as wrestling segments go, these guys couldn't have been much better. Great segment.


Yes! Yes! That was really awesome.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

You guys are delusional if you really think that Cena is turning heel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I could see Cena winning "at all costs"...but then again that's wishful thinking. Personally i think Cena will defeat the Rock at Mania...it'll be 1-1.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I feel like Fandango was the best part of the show, which feels crazy to me.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice show. They built every match on the card and that's good. Fandango FREAKING stole the show. He's so amazing. I'm SO looking forward to the match between Fandango/Jericho. More than Adr/Swagger for the WHC Championship, to be honest.

Strong promo to end the show. A little boring at the beginning, but thinks shaked up at the end. Loved the Cena's promo. The best in a while.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, guess we know who is winning at Mania, ha ha.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cena was awful at the beginning of the segment, but after he made claim that he beat himself, he got much better and the segment got much better. Love where they're going with the feud and taking Cena one step closer to being a heel. That being said, I'm assuming this is just another giant tease and Cena's just going back to his normal self after Mania.

Rock did a great job himself once he got past storytime, though I didn't mind it in this segment since it only took up at most a tenth of his promo.

Punk's segment at the beginning of the promo and the beatdown Taker gave him, while it was a great showing (and Taker looked to be in very good shape compared to what he was at Raw 1,000), I do feel it shouldn't have happened. Punk should've laid out Taker with a kick to the skull and/or a GTS, just so he could have a Raw standing tall over Taker to sell the feud and Taker's connection to the urn.

But yeah, Taker/Punk and Rock/Cena were both built extremely well. Lesnar/HHH, on the back of HHH's promo... wasn't. Just another mediocre promo... I mean I know Heyman was in Punk-mode tonight, but they should've had him come out to go back and fourth with HHH to save the segment. Oh well, probably wouldn't have gotten me into the feud anyway.

I'm a little disappointed in the development of the Shield/Show-Sheamus-Orton feud as I was hoping to see controversy surrounding those three men (mainly Sheamus and Show) at least up until the final Smackdown before Mania. Kinda pulled the trigger on making them trust one another a week and a half too quickly imo.

And yeah, in other good news, our US Champion got a win and our intellectual savior got a win.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

wwffans123 said:


> Cena win with Vince mcmahon's Help,Then heel-turn.


IT WAS ME ROCKY, IT WAS ME ALL ALONG! :vince2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena = Good
Rock = Shit

Rock's shtick is getting old, same shit from him every week. Pulling for Cena to win and end this shit reign and hopefully turn heel in the process but i won't get my hopes up for that.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

wwffans123 said:


> Cena win with Vince mcmahon's Help,Then heel-turn.


Hopefully via dozens of chairshots. :austin

But seriously, no. Don't get your hopes up for any heel turn.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Rate Raw out of 10*

I'd give it a generous 2/10 very disappointing considering we are just two weeks out from Wrestlemania. Thoughts?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Rock was good on the mic tonight, but the segment as a whole dragged on at the end. Overall, it was a mediocre segment. You just can't buy John Cena's desperation to "win the big one" when that is ALL he has done his entire career.


You overlooked so many more of his high points. How he's "better than the Rock" even flat out saying that "the Rock did not beat me". Theres some depth added to the usual "good guy John who has to win". Maybe underneath he's just some ego maniacal, ultra competitive guy who can't handle loss well. And that'll cause him to explode. It's all very interesting and when I can say that about a segment, it was a good segment.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good promo to end the show. Both Cena and Rock did well I thought. I also liked how there was some physicality too, something that was missing from last year's build.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> IT WAS ME ROCKY, IT WAS ME ALL ALONG! :vince2


I think it will fit perfectly if Shield did interfere and went after Rock and Cena goes for the pin and then the next night people wonder if Cena was behind the attack.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



checkcola said:


> He wasn't better. He told another story from his youth about a mattress and did his usual lines and lifted stuff from Ric Flair. Cena went to another place at points and hit the big emotional beats.


Cena told The Rock that he didn't know failure, The Rock is making a point that he does and has experienced it in spades. He became great because of that, he's making a point that losing doesn't stop who he is. Which in itself is a dig at Cena, as he's pretty much calling him weak.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

They had to ruin it at the end with the rock bottom. ..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

end segment was great after the first question. may have been the worst rock bottom of all time tho. HHHs promo was garbage. fandango was great, him and jericho isn't a half bad fued for it being thrown together last minute. henry was great as usual. thought the punk/taker stuff was ok, but i wanted something more.

pretty solid show.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Promo tonight got me hyped up for Cena/Rock. If that fucker doesnt turn heel, I'll be so pissed. I know it's not happening, but...IT HAS TO.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

The show was much better than it was last week. I did not expect that from Cena though. I don't the heel turn is going to happen but if it does it will be interesting how it plays out.


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

Cena defintely did some heelish things during his promo but there's no way he turning..deffinetly an attempt at the swerve


----------



## Johnny B-Friendly (Mar 26, 2013)

Fandango was great tonight, Johnny C has a future in this business.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Good end promo, way better than I expected. Cena and The Rock were great. At Rock fans; Rock haters are gonna hate; doesn't mean anything. As someone just said i'm sure it eats at Rock haters that even after not being on raw for two weeks he gets zero boos, all cheers, fans still remembering his catchphrases, and has most of the crowd crapping on Cena. If the Rock wins I'm sure a IWC maniac would think about killing his or herself or something it's so pathetic. But anyway, Rock was confident taking his stance as the old dog and Cena was great at conveying that he couldnt' stand the fact that he lost. Cena sounded jealous and bitter as hell, aka #heelmode. We'll see what happens. Either it happens at Mania or it doesn't happen at all. The crowd WILL boo the unholy crap out of Cena. As proved time and time again, Cena, especially with his current character is STILL not considered up there with the Rock, it was even said in this promo (i know it was kayfabe but come on this is clearly true). Turn Cena heel by beating the Rock or have the Rock win and Cena go ballistic after the match, win at Extreme rules and then be a vicious monster heel champion until next years mania where he faces an almost mega face punk who's been chasing the title for a year or face The Undertaker in a title vs streak match at the 30th Mania. It's right there for the taking. 

It's funny, to Cena fans and Rock haters....you want Cena to be compared to the top 3 ever??? HAVE THE DAMN MAN HAVE A MONSTER HEEL RUN. Hogan started a friggin second boom period with his heel turn that was even parodied when Lebron "I'll never be better than Michael Jordan" James left Cleveland to join the Miami Heat. The Rocks best moments and the ignition of his mega popularity was via his heel turn. Even if Austin's heel turn overall was awful, he still had great matches and the short lived "two man power trip" was a vicious run of heel domination. So the whole excuse of a heel turn not helping the business is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I thought that the first hour was pretty good. The last ten minutes were pretty damn good too. The show went to hell in a handbasket at about the point when Triple H came out. Maybe a little before that as I'm struggling to remember what order shit happened in. Things got painful for quite a damn long time though. We had to sit through matches with Khali & Ryder, squash matches of 3MB & the Usos. It was just terrible for a good half of the show.

So, I guess it was half good half bad then.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

Better then last week, but that is not saying a whole lot.


The HHH/Lesnar build is really awful. No Lesnar there tonight really hurt, as HHHs promo was short and well...pointless.

US and IC champion jobbing out along with Ziggler as well. The Rock/Cena promo was cringeworthy, but got hot towards the end. It was an average Raw, and thats not good for the RTWM

5/10


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They should have ended the show with both men staring eachother down.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

9/10


----------



## Johnny B-Friendly (Mar 26, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


> They should have ended the show with both men staring eachother down.


That'll probably be how it ends next week.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

FeedMeANewGimmick said:


> Cena defintely did some heelish things during his promo but there's no way he turning..deffinetly an attempt at the swerve


^this, This is another stupid shit to make us hype about the "possibility" of a Cena heel turn, but it won't happen, Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me, I'm not believing this shit one single bit


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



B. [R] said:


> Cena told The Rock that he didn't know failure, The Rock is making a point that he does and has experienced it in spades. He became great because of that, he's making a point that losing doesn't stop who he is. Which in itself is a dig at Cena, as he's pretty much calling him weak.


He knows that man, he's just being a troll, lol. The Rock has his style, and it made him one of the best ever. He was serious but still expressed love for the fans and the business. The man loves being in front of the fans.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

2/10? Damn, i thought it was very decent. They built very well every damn match on the card and that's very positive.

I'll give it a 7/10.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

FANDANGOAT


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

6/10 Good show, but isn't good for WM season.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Even if it's too obvious that Cena will win (it was obvious last year but then rock still won, even after humiliating the face of the company for over a year) at least they're making it appear as tho Cena MIGHT turn, lol, we know it won't happen but it's something.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

yeah 6/10 by today's sloppy standards.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

Not enough Punk.
Not enough HHH Vs Brock build up.
Bot enough Undertaker.
Too many obvious outcome filler matches.
Shield looking weak again.
Daniel Bryans appearance looking worse every week.


----------



## Johnny B-Friendly (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

7.5 out of 10. It was a pretty well put together show.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*



Bryan D. said:


> 2/10? Damn, i thought it was very decent.


I honestly couldn't give it a higher score than that. Being this close to Wrestlemania I expected them to deliver this is one of the worst Road to Wrestlemanias I have ever seen


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Stad said:


> FANDANGOAT


LMAO!

TBH i love his gimmick. I think he has the potential to be a great heel.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Back in 1996, had there been internet like there is today, do you think people on-line would have told other fans on-line that they were "delusional" if they predicted Hulk Hogan as being the mystery partner & turning heel to join the Outsiders?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

But you honestly gave it a 4/10 at first, and then lowered it to a 2/10, so obviously you had it higher originally...


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

Meh 4/10.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Main Headliner said:


> LMAO!
> 
> TBH i love his gimmick. I think he has the potential to be a great heel.


There's too many heels running around that smarks respect and undercut at the shows. I seriously doubt we'll ever hear "Lets Go Fandango" chants.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

now this is what coco is talking about...

this segment alone is better than their entire feud last year...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

you have already realized that the main event of WM 30 will be Bo Dallas VS Fandango ?

go vince!! :vince5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rock and Cena killed it. Taker brawling with that dude was nice too. Swagger taking DAT HBK LIKE KICK LIKE A BOSS. Miz and Barrett put on a nice enjoyable match...and...

FAAAAANDAAAAANGOOOO (Y)

Show was a bit of a loss of energy, but ok. End was by far the best.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

I thought tonight's Raw was rather good, especially the build for Punk/Taker and Rock/Cena. (On a side note, tonight I saw the first Hell No backstage promo in weeks that I thought was legitimately funny.)

Sure, the actual matches weren't much to write home about, but this happens on every Road to Wrestlemania, and people always complain about it.

*8/10*


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*



afender. said:


> I honestly couldn't give it a higher score than that. Being this close to Wrestlemania I expected them to deliver this is one of the worst Road to Wrestlemanias I have ever seen


This.

Henry vs. Usos
Ryback vs. 3MB
Shield vs.Khali/Gabriel/Ryder
AJ vs. Kaitlyn
Brodus/Tensai vs. Rhodes Scholars

This was part of the card of a Road to WM show! They may have built stuff, but it wasn't an entertaining way of doing so. Especially having that many in a row. I still care about compelling storylines and good matches...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

6/10 probably if I'm being too generous.

+ The boring shit was out of the way early
+ Undertaker
+ Shield triple powerbombing Khali
+ Orton, Show & Sheamus kicking ass
+ MIZARK "RATINGS" HENRY
+ Triple H kicking Barrett in the nuts just cause :lol
+ ROCK & Cena in that awesome promo to close it out

The negative would be everything else.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

6.5/10


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

checkcola said:


> There's too many heels running around that smarks respect and undercut at the shows. I seriously doubt we'll ever hear "Lets Go Fandango" chants.


Yeah, it's great that Fandango is pissing off so many people. A true heel like JBL was, not some respectable ring technician who just happens to be a heel because Vince doesn't think he's marketable.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*



GOD said:


> But you honestly gave it a 4/10 at first, and then lowered it to a 2/10, so obviously you had it higher originally...


I really wanted to give it more honestly but I changed my mind this was one of the worst RAW's so close to Mania that I can remember in recent times.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*



afender. said:


> I really wanted to give it more honestly but I changed my mind this was one of the worst RAW's so close to Mania that I can remember in recent memory.


so youd give the one last week a 0/10?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*



Choke2Death said:


> 6/10 probably if I'm being too generous.
> 
> + The boring shit was out of the way early
> + Undertaker
> ...


:faint:

When I can predict what your going to say then I realise I need to stop coming on this board.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*



Kewf1988 said:


> This.
> 
> Henry vs. Usos
> Ryback vs. 3MB
> ...


What were you expecting, a MITB 2011 card on an episode of Raw two weeks before the biggest PPV of the year?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

5/10


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*



Choke2Death said:


> 6/10 probably if I'm being too generous.
> 
> + The boring shit was out of the way early
> + Undertaker
> ...


Reminded of this stuff and
+Bellas
+AJ
7/10.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*



GOD said:


> so youd give the one last week a 0/10?


The difference is I expected the WWE to throw everything in the mix tonight and really ramp home my interest in purchasing Wrestlmania instead we got an episode of RAW that could pass for anytime of the year. I'm sorry but this is one of the worst RAW's I have ever seen, they clearly are not trying anymore.

The state of wrestling in 2013 is very sad indeed


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

More and more it seems like there is a very real possibility of Cena turning heel or at least changing his character at Wrestlemania. The idea that he NEEDS to win and will do anything to win seems to be setting up an Austin-like heel turn from Wrestlemania 17. I feel like this could also be WWE setting up the IWC to believe a heel turn will come only for Cena to win clean at Wrestlemania and nothing changes whatsoever. All that being said, that final promo sold the match and I'm excited to see the match and the go-home show next week. I would have been perfectly fine with that being the final build for their match, to be honest. We also got physicality during the build up, which is great as well.

I seriously fast forwarded through about 85% of Raw. I only saw the opening promo, Fandango-Jericho stuff, HHH's promo and The Shield match but from what I saw, I enjoyed it. Fandango is really getting a lot of heat and that's great. Jericho's going to help him a lot. His dancer is also really hot, so whatever her name is... yeah.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*



doinktheclowns said:


> :faint:
> 
> When I can predict what your going to say then I realise I need to stop coming on this board.


Yes, please do. I would really appreciate it.

Oh and since I read my post in that quote again, I have to add that Jericho/FANDANLOL was another positive part of the show.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

There was one exceptional segment and the rest. I can't give a rating to the overall show. Rock/Cena 9.5/10, RAW 6/10. Nothing other than Rock/Cena was WM caliber. The mid card showed some direction this week but the placement of the matches is terrible, especially for Jericho who came back with no direction at all. Orton vs Sheamus should have been on the card. They could have done Kane vs Bryan instead of the pointless tag match. Del Rio/Swagger is not a WM match in any way IMO, etc.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

The Philly crowd chanting you can't wrestle amazes me. Curtis then shut them all up with a beautiful Bobby Eatonesque leg drop from the top rope. Curtis can wrestle, and has currently just proven that he is threatening everyone with his intense levels of masculinity. Would love for Fandango to come out to Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen at WM 29, that would own.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

7/10, which is great considering the quality of the recent Raws have been lower than 5/10. This Raw built up and helped the undercard a lot.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Rock-Cena promo to end the show was great! I'm not reading this forum though cause anytime I like something, 90% of this forum bashes stuff, so I just came here to post my comments and not read anything.

Promo had so much intensity in it. Really can't wait to see how the match ends and aftermath of it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

3/10. Ziggler vs Jericho was a good match and Taker/Punk/Heyman was good. Other than that everyhthing else crap.


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

6


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*



Kewf1988 said:


> This was part of the card of a Road to WM show! They may have built stuff, but it wasn't an entertaining way of doing so. Especially having that many in a row. I still care about compelling storylines and good matches...


2 weeks out from mania 17 raw gave us

Steven Richards (w/ Val Venis) vs. Tazz ended in a no contest after 1 minute
Test vs. Triple H ended in a no contest in a WWF European Championship Match after 1min 15 secs
Justin Credible & X-Pac defeated Grandmaster Sexay & Steve Blackman (3:26)


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*



Choke2Death said:


> Yes, please do. I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Oh and since I read my post in that quote again, I have to add that Jericho/FANDANLOL was another positive part of the show.


So 8 positive points, yet you felt you were being 'too generous' in awarding it a 6.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*



x78 said:


> So 8 positive points, yet you felt you were being 'too generous' in awarding it a 6.


It was still 3 hours and full of skippable trash like AJ/Kaitlyn, the tag matches and Miz/Barrett. If it was 2 hours, I could have easily gone above 6. I'm not one to complain about everything they do, but 3 hours is still way too much and takes me out of it at times. It was just a good thing that they have more quality stuff to provide this week compared to the past few weeks.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

4


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

How you guys can give 2/10 for a show with AJ and the Bellas. :mark:


But seriously, a good episode 7/10


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Coffey said:


> I feel like Fandango was the best part of the show, which feels crazy to me.


Not crazy at all, Fandango/Jericho feud is intriguing. More interesting to me than Brock/HHH and Punk/Taker, seriously.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought it was cool to see Rock with those legends, particularly Bret and Dusty. Don't think Rock and Dusty have ever been in the same ring together.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

I'd give it a 6/10


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Should've told Dusty to know his role and shut his mouth when he tried to interrupt him though.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Stad said:


> FANDANGOAT












:troll


Seriously he sure is


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*



Choke2Death said:


> It was still 3 hours and full of skippable trash like AJ/Kaitlyn, the tag matches and Miz/Barrett. If it was 2 hours, I could have easily gone above 6. I'm not one to complain about everything they do, but 3 hours is still way too much and takes me out of it at times. It was just a good thing that they have more quality stuff to provide this week compared to the past few weeks.


DVR the show and start watching after half an hour, you can skip the commercials and recaps etc and get 2 full hours of reasonable content most weeks. The only time I don't really enjoy the show is when they have filler episodes full of idiotic segments with Hornswoggle etc.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> I thought it was cool to see Rock with those legends, particularly Bret and Dusty. Don't think Rock and Dusty have ever been in the same ring together.


True, rare to see Rock with the legends because he wasn't there for so long, amazing to think that the last time Rock and Bret were on RAW in the same ring, Bret Hart was the face of the company and Rock was still a rookie, time flies. Also liked Rock's mention of Ric in the segment. What an awesome moment it could have been to watch Rock and Flair in the ring cutting a promo together.

Speedy recovery to The Naitch :flair3


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Rate Raw out of 10*

First hour was good, good to see most of the feuds have physicality tonight. Great to see Taker throwing punches. 2nd hour however was shit and so was the third, excluding the final segment. Absolute shame what HHH did to barrett. FFS, we had brodus clay, the divas match, and 3mb in a ROW. Horrifying.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I liked CMpunk, the ending promo was pretty hard to stomach but it kinda hyped the match well. i'm finally starting to get pumped for mania now that the card is shaping up. how can u not? there's former main eventers in almost every match, so much so that orton, sheamus, jericho, bryan and ziggler are all on the undercard.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

maybe i missed it 
did they advertise rock being on smackdown tomorrow?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

the fox said:


> maybe i missed it
> did they advertise rock being on smackdown tomorrow?


Yep. Theres a thread on it in the Smackdown section.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Next week's RAW should be much better with everybody there.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

A rehash of the Two Man Power Trip would be awesome. How?

-HHH loses to Lesnar again at Mania
-Punk loses to Taker at Mania, takes time off
-HHH interferes for Cena in the Mania match with Rock, making Cena heel and the new WWE champion
-Next night on RAW, Rock demands answers. Brawls with Cena and HHH. Lesnar comes out seemingly to get at HHH...but goes after Rock. HHH makes Cena/Brock the Two Man Power Trip. Rock is out of action due to the attack.
-Cena continues his dominance as WWE champion for the entire year
-Punk returns at the Rumble and wins it to meet Cena at EC for the WWE title while Rock returns for Brock
WM 30: Brock Lesnar vs. The Rock & John Cena vs. CM Punk for the WWE Championship

Boom. Not perfect but better than what LOOKS to happening.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*They did a great job advancing storylines this Raw. I find it funny when I dislike Raw everyone thinks it's pretty good, but when I love it everyone dislikes it. Strange. Needless to say I loved Raw tonight. Skipped past Brodus and Barret, though. I'm even less skeptical about Fandango vs. Jericho. 9/10 Raw.*


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

BIG E WINNING said:


> A rehash of the Two Man Power Trip would be awesome. How?
> 
> -HHH loses to Lesnar again at Mania
> -Punk loses to Taker at Mania, takes time off
> ...


This scenario has HHH as a heel, something that can't happen anymore.

HHH interference in the main-event will irritate too many fans. I know Vince interfered in 'Mania 17, and that worked out. But that was different because of Austin and Vince's history. If I paid for $60 for 'Mania 29 only to see HHH ruin the Cena-Rock match, I'd demand a refund.

Brock and Cena two man power trip would fail because of Lesnar's limited appearances. It's pretty much just Cena all-year long. A better 2-man power trip is Punk-Cena, only that leaves a massive void for top face.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Booker was wrong tho, Foley wrestled both Rock and Cena (maybe not one on one with Cena but he did wrestle him, and Lawler also competed in the ring against Cena in a battle royal)

@Winning, as great as your idea sounds, Triple h is not turning heel at this stage of his career


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I understand HHH most likely won't turn heel but him or Heyman would be a great boost for the angle.

Then again, it all won't happen.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Cena is not turning heel at mania, nor is he losing for that matter, ain't no way WWE will have Rock go over Cena for THREE Wrestlemanias in a row

the swerve tonight is just a tactic from WWE to get people to buy the PPV


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-march-25-2013

RAW Exclusives


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

so...

Is bret not on bad terms with WWE or what


----------



## I_Hate_BabyFaces_ (Mar 24, 2013)

The outcome is so obvious. Cena wins, stays face, and him and rock shake hands to close out the show. We will then get Super Cena once again shoved down our throats for 6 straight months while carrying the gold around his waist.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought that last segment was the best thing The Rock has done since he came back. So much intensity and passion behind his words. 

Cena was pretty good, but I thought The Rock was on another level tonight -- a level most never reach.

I'm actually excited about the rematch. All signs point to Cena winning, but you never know I suppose.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

Ugh. I can't even pretend to be interested anymore. Every angle being played... none of them do anything for me.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Good opening promo from Punk and Undertaker. Lol at Paul Heyman recovering the urn like a fumble and running away it for his life. Hahaha...

-Jericho picked up a win for once? Wow. Over Ziggler too. I guess they need to make Jericho look strong. That was the theme for the whole night. Fandango has been able to get heat now and that's also a good thing.

-Triple H with a nice promo. But was it necessary to kick Wade Barrett in the balls? 

-I figured Barrett taking a low blow from Triple H was going to play a part in The Miz getting a win over him. This was a long match and it felt dragged out and kinda boring at times. Still kinda hard to like Miz as a face.

-The Bella Twins seemed to have gotten thicker. So sexy. 

-There's finally a Divas match on RAW! Took long enough. I miss seeing AJ wrestle and I give Kaitlyn props for throwing herself into the barricade with her missed Spear attempt.

-Great promo from Rock and Cena. Rock was on another level and it was nice to see. I'm sure he had to do it to make up for his two week absence. Cena held his own and he even acted heelish here. I liked the intensity they both showed. Oh yeah, finally they had a little brawl to end the show. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-Secondary Champions continue to look weak.

-Can the Prime Time Players ever get a win over Team Hell No? There's no point in having these guys face each other now.

-Too many predictable matches especially the squash matches.

-Giving us squash matches buries the talent tremendously and make them look like jokes (Usos, 3 MB).

-The 15-20 minute overrun. They really need to trim some segments down. This show wasn't just a 3 hour show, it was pretty much a 3 hour and a half show. That's too much. Overall, this show was good.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Smart move from the WWE teasing the heel turn for Cena to add some intrigue to WM.

From the looks of this thread its working. Sorry to say but nothing is getting in the way of Cena's redemption.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fuck. Rock and Cena go and do THAT. Wow. That was absolutely fantastic from both of them. Embarrassing that people can't give props to both guys because they both brought it and both made that segment what it was. Money promo all the way. Rock and Cena may not have interacted all that much this year but the 2 promos they have delivered fucking KILL everything they have ever done in the past. Riveting TV and Jesus fuck, Cena heeling it up made me :mark: like a child. So damn smart of WWE to tease us with this, even if it isn't going to happen, watching Cena teeter on the edge is just brilliant. This wasn't good guy John Cena. This was an honest, slightly pompous and arrogant John Cena and I loved it. Rock was on fire and proved why he's one of the best to ever hold a mic and the addition of the legends was perfectly done. There's throwing bells and whistles at things for no reason but all the questions served a purpose and everything felt important. The passion, intensity and emotion from both Cena and Rock put the whole thing over the top and I can't believe I'm saying this but I most definitely fucking care about this match now. I care and I'm looking forward to it. Well done Rock, well done Cena and well done WWE for getting something right. I can't say enough about how awesome that was. 

Brock not appearing on a consistent basis is really hurting the Brock/Trips program. They aren't able to sustain any of the momentum they build one week because the next week Brock isn't there to capitalise on it. It's really unfortunate because this could have been awesome. Instead it's just OK. Trips coming out for a random 5 minute promo wasn't really necessary and if that's all he was going to do they should have just kept him off. This feud has a big hyped moment one week and the next a 5 minute Trips promo where there isn't really much he can say other than what he's already saying. I have no idea whether they're going to let them get physical next week but I really think it would help bring some momentum back. At least we know they will both be there. I swear to you though, if this thing isn't a fucking war then it's going to fall flat on its face in an embarrassing flop. It NEEDS to be everything they're telling us it's going to be because if it isn't, it's more than likely going to get shat all over. 

Taker looked in great shape. Punk's promo was OK but wasn't enough to make me care about this match. 

FAHN-DAHN-GOOOOOO. Dolph Ziggler take notes. THATS how you steal the show. Absolutely brilliant and DAT HEAT. This guy is pissing everybody off and it's fantastic. It may be thrown together but count me in for Jericho/Fandango. Jericho being serious was a nice change of pace as well. 

The Shield vs. Super Friends once again a highlight of the night. Now we know Show, Seamus and Orton are on the same page. It's a fair fight....or is it? I still think we're getting some sort of shenanigans but I don't know what. Can't wait for this match. 

For the first time I felt some buzz in the air. Maybe it was the fact that they started running down the Mania card or that AWESOME ending segment. I don't know. This show wasn't spectacular by any means but it's a massive step up from the utter shit they doled out last week. Only one week left. I guess I can let myself look forward to Rock/Cena and Brock/HHH. They all have to bring it and I sincerely hope that they do, especially the latter who need to make up some serious momentum at this stage. They're cutting it fine with one show to go but I think they can do it. 

Washington DC, please help WWE out and make next week a show we can all enjoy.


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

Was a very good Raw, builds up very nicely to Mania - Game On.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I enjoyed most of the show, but that third hour is still dragging for me. They need to throw something in there apart from the hyped up final segment to keep people interested because the crowd was fairly dead by the end of the night.

The Rock and John Cena KILLED IT in the Q&A panel, bravo to both men. Cena talked some utter tripe but he got better and when he finally cracked it was great. He seems to really believe he had Rock beat and that it was his own fault he lost. He's desperate and it showed. 

The Rock was stellar last night too. No jokes, no messing around. Just a champion feeling confident and knowing that he has Cena's number. He managed to finally get something out of the awful Philly crowd too, it was nice to hear the big "Rocky" chant before he spoke for the first time.

Can I just ask, when was the last time Philadelphia had a truly great crowd? I'm honestly asking because I can't remember. It seems lots of people overrate the Philly crowds as one of the best ever when in reality they haven't turned out a rockin' crowd in quite some time.

So, can anyone tell me when the last GREAT Philly crowd was? I remember Wrestlemania 15 having a fairly memorable crowd, and they were hot the night after Royal Rumble 2000 and also when The Rock came back in July 2001.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gotta admitt I have been one of the main critics of this cena/rock feud but my goodness that was a fantastic segment between the two. Rock nt surprised by him as i know he is that damn good but cena was so refreshing last night he was finally entertaining!! Wow. Amazing. Raw was really good last night, i hardly fast forwarded which is a first! Punk/taker segment that opened the show was gold but no surprise from either. Taker looks amazing for a 50 year old, punk as always amazing. Liking the shield vs big show orton sheamus build up although i can see orton turning heel at wrestlemania helping shield win, fandango y2j very good, aj vs kaitlyn was good too, makes a change for a divas match. Overall a good show hopefully next week they continue it from this week.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

First hour of this show was good, but from then on it did drag. Especially that third hour. It was all filler and everyone was just waiting for the Cena/Rock showdown. It was also disappointing having Punk and Taker at the start and not seeing any of them for the rest of the show. It was an ok Raw though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone got a GIF of Heyman running with the Urn? Man that was funny, like he had a football running for the end zone :lol


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

zep81 said:


> Anyone got a GIF of Heyman running with the Urn? Man that was funny, like he had a football running for the end zone :lol


:lmao i legit lol'd when i saw it.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> First hour of this show was good, but from then on it did drag. Especially that third hour. It was all filler and everyone was just waiting for the Cena/Rock showdown. *It was also disappointing having Punk and Taker at the start and not seeing any of them for the rest of the show*. It was an ok Raw though.


This frustrates me as well. Back in the day, if two guys were feuding you would have a segment usually in the ring but you'd still see them throughout the show carrying on either backstage or doing a run-in. 

If the talent is there for the show, they should take advantage and use them as best you can. We saw Undertaker for about 30 seconds out of a 3-hour show. They could've had Undertaker carry on searching for Punk backstage trying to get the urn back and then Punk attack him with the urn from behind or something. Anything at all.

Just seems like a waste of the amazing talent they have.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, someone has to gif that Heyman run. Like I said last night, I can already think of multiple uses for it!

Edit: Agree above. What's the point of having Punk and Taker just sit backstage for the rest of the show? They're the stars people want to see, and I'm sure everyone would take them over a divas match or another movie plug.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yes, someone has to gif that Heyman run. Like I said last night, I can already think of multiple uses for it!
> 
> Edit: Agree above. What's the point of having Punk and Taker just sit backstage for the rest of the show? They're the stars people want to see, and I'm sure everyone would take them over a divas match or another movie plug.


Definitely. Some of that garbage filler in the third hour could've been replaced by some quality backstage stuff involving Taker/Punk, or even an interview with Rock or Cena hyping up the segment to come rather than the announcers showing the same graphic all night trying to hype it. It baffles me.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

admiremyclone said:


> This frustrates me as well. Back in the day, if two guys were feuding you would have a segment usually in the ring but you'd still see them throughout the show carrying on either backstage or doing a run-in.
> 
> If the talent is there for the show, they should take advantage and use them as best you can. We saw Undertaker for about 30 seconds out of a 3-hour show. They could've had Undertaker carry on searching for Punk backstage trying to get the urn back and then Punk attack him with the urn from behind or something. Anything at all.
> 
> Just seems like a waste of the amazing talent they have.


Agreed, next week i reckon they will go all out though. Should be going all out every week but this is modern day wwe, next week will probably be their longest segment together in this current feud.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

"speaking of dead man" unk :heyman


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/25/13*



longing4indy said:


> Cena's lame emotional swearing sounds like some desperate Dad trying to get his kid to strive for straight A's.


:lmao


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Why even have a divas match if you're just going to give them 2 minutes and a count out ending? You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

G-Mafia said:


> Why even have a divas match if you're just going to give them 2 minutes and a count out ending? You have got to be kidding me.


Because this way, they can say they had a divas match if someone wants it. Which I doubt, since 99% (me included) doesn't care.




Did anyone else notice how Rhodes' Bella put Cody's arm around her shoulder from her hip? Must've been protecting Cena's property :lmao


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

This RAW was actually mostly enjoyable.

Positives: 

Punk/Taker build was good this week, good to see them get physical but I can't help thinking there could've been more to this especially as it opened the show.

Jericho/Fandango build surprisingly good. Curtis has a unique aura about him with this gimmick and it's certainly working in terms of getting heat. Program was made even better with Jericho's impressive backstage promo and the fact he actually got a win for once.

The Shield were impressive as usual. I'm glad we have Big Show in this match instead of Ryback because that would just be more of the same from the last PPV. Of course atm WWE wants us to be worrying about the allegiance of Big Show here but a Sheamus or Orton heel turn looks like it could be in the works and I would be pleased with either. Would keep Shiled undefeated at WM and make either Sheamus or Orton interesting again.

Good to see they are finally involving AJ in the actual divas division. Maybe they will actually make a divas title match at WM. I'm kinda hoping not because they won't get enough effort into the build and it will inevitably fall flat with the crowd. It would get a better showcase at a smaller PPV.

The final segment was brilliant and definitely the highlight of the show. Solid promo work throughout from both men and the involvement of the legends did a good job at creating a little bit of extra buzz, especially with Bret Hart as he hardly ever appears on WWE programming. Cena's attitude as the promo went on was interesting. We got the feeling of desperation and then the fact that he attacked Rock with little hesitation made this a pretty significant teaser of a possible heel turn at Mania. Doubt it will happen but does create that extra bit of excitement.

Negatives:

The Team Hell No/Ziggler and Langston program needs something else especially when Langston continues to fail at helping Ziggler to win. All he does is attack people from behind. They need to put him in a scheduled match on Smackdown against an opponent like Gabriel or Kidd who can make him look like a beast. Still looking forward to a decent tag match here though.

HHH did what he can but Brock's absence inevitably hurts the program. Kicking Barrett in the balls was really unnecessary.

Barrett/Miz doesn't interest me at all so I skipped most of the match when it began to bore me. At least this gave me hope they won't have the match at WM.

Random filler like Rhodes Scholars vs Tensai and Brodus was obviously pointless. Although it was good to see Rhodes Scholars pick up the win.

Ryback/Henry we've seen it all before with these squash matches. Boring feud to set up a boring match at WM.

So overall about 7/10.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

decent show, i still can`t believe we are 2 weeks away from WM. And only decent build up is around 3 matches.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I enjoyed RAW alot last night. Then again, after last week anything would look like gold. But it was a great show and the main feuds all good the much needed intensity they were lacking going in, including Swagger/Del Rio. Especially Swagger/Del Rio. I really hope WWE changes back Del Rio's old theme. Who's crappy idea was it to change it in the first place?

Punk/Taker was great stuff. I really didn't expect WWE to have these two come into contact with each at all, so it was a nice surprise. I must say, this is one of the better, if not the best, built feuds going into Mania this year. Exploiting Paul Bearer's death may be a crutch but it adds some realism and intensity to the feud. 

WWE is pretty close to shooting themselves in the foot with Fandango. He is going to make his debut at Wrestlemania. Fandango's first match ever will be at Wrestlemania! Has there ever been anyone in the history of the WWE who has made their debut on the grandest stage of them all? A win for Fandango is the obvious choice the problem is, what happens after? To have him beat Chris Jericho in his first ever match at Wrestlemania and then have him reduced to just a regular midcard jabroni is a waste of everybody's time. It'll be interesting to see where they head with the Fandango character, providing that he does win at Mania of course. If he loses, then what the hell was the point? I can see this match being the opener (Kick things off with Y2J babay!) but to have a heel win in the opening bout...meh. WWE really has to protect the guy. 

So after weeks of Miz vs Barrett, does anyone really expect this to be on the Mania card? Also, am i the only one hoping that Cesaro drops the U.S. title to some jabroni and we get Del Rio/Cesaro at Extreme Rules. I mean, Swagger's going to lose right? Right? Guys...?

AJ Lee sucks in the ring and thank God she never got the big in-ring push everyone was craving for. Just because someone has indy experience doesn't mean they're good in the ring. Note well folks. Oh yeah, and technically, the Divas main evented RAW last night. Pretty cool. I mean the match was meh but it wasn't supposed to be a clinic either. I like Kaitlyn. I also like AJ. Would hate to see AJ as Divas champ. Then again, it could be interesting. AJ as Divas champ, Dolph-E as tag champs. 

The Shield is so damn good in a match that they can make a match with Khali, Justin Gabriel and Zack Ryder good. That was a solid tag team TV match. Solid.

Did Triple H really have to have his long ass entrance to cut a 3 minute promo? Did it have to take place in the ring?

And FINALLY, The Rock has come back to RAW after 3 weeks! I gotta say at first I was like "Q&A, WTF?" But it pretty alright segment and something different. I liked it. Cena was a fucking bore at the start but 
The Rock's greatness seemed to give him some motivation to cut a good promo and not the generic, annoying robot like Super Cena ones. I gotta say, didn't think it was possible, but Cena and Rock actually cut a good promo together. Last time that happened, it was the night after Mania 27 when Cena challenged him. Also, Rock bottom to Cena. Physical interaction. Something their feud neglected for one whole year. 

So all in all RAW was good. I don't know why it took them this damn long to get somewhere with the booking. Then again, Wrestlemania really didn't start building until the start of March. I think I'm interested in Mania now. With next week's RAW being the go home show, WWE just has to knock it out the park. Only problem.....Washington.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I liked the opening segment with Punk giving his promo. Good stuff. Heyman running like hell when the Undertaker appeared was hilarious. :lol

While I like Curtis, I was kind of meh about this Fandango gimmick at first, but it's starting to get to me. I think it was because Jericho helped him out. Either way, I'm gradually getting into Fandango.

Poor Wade Barrett. Getting kicked in the balls by the Burial Master himself. 

Oh, and AJ got a match. Who would've thought?

The whole Q&A segment with the Rock and Cena was decent imo. Nothing really spectacular or anything. 

The rest was kind of average. But overall, I think this was one of the better RAWs, just slightly above average though.


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

I have to say, being I was there, I'm not dissapointed at all. Jericho and Fandango was cool, his leg drop was picture perfect. The HOF thing was awesome, got to see Foley, my all time favorite. Opening Punk/Taker segment was gold though. Really loved it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> I enjoyed RAW alot last night. Then again, after last week anything would look like gold. But it was a great show and the main feuds all good the much needed intensity they were lacking going in, including Swagger/Del Rio. Especially Swagger/Del Rio. I really hope WWE changes back Del Rio's old theme. Who's crappy idea was it to change it in the first place?
> 
> Punk/Taker was great stuff. I really didn't expect WWE to have these two come into contact with each at all, so it was a nice surprise. I must say, this is one of the better, if not the best, built feuds going into Mania this year. Exploiting Paul Bearer's death may be a crutch but it adds some realism and intensity to the feud.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with Washington?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Diva's match probably leads to AJ/Kaitlyn at Mania?

It make some sense, at least.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't believe there are people not happy with this show. What WWE is doing with the roster is pretty impressive, and recent additions of Fandango, and Jericho, and the reemergence of Rhodes Scholars really helps the undercard.

CM Punk Taker segment was one of the best segments I've seen since getting back into Raw since Royal Rumble 2013. CM Punk is just so damn clean on the mic. He cuts a good promo every time and it really helps sell the Undertaker who isn't that interesting any more.

I thought Fandango was a lost cause but it appears that the man behind the character can really sell. He snapped and kicked the shit out of Jericho. I thought the Phili crowd was going to start cheering he is was so awesome. He isn't the best thing ever, but just reminds me of the old Martel, Goldust style heels. Almost like a mix of the two. Every step he takes is calculated. Lifting his girl up onto the ring apron, jumping over the top rope in the most homosexual way. The leg drop off the top rope??? GREAT stuff. Going to be one of the best matches of Wrestlemania no question.

TRIPLE H is just a lousy promo man. I know a lot of Triple H marks but man is he boring. He looks cool. Acts kind of cool until he picks up the mic and then he just can't remember what he is supposed to say. Still though, with Heyman at Brocks side I am more than interested in this match. Heyman being both Brocks and Punks manager is just so old school I love it. I will be rooting for both men at Wrestlemania.

Ziggler stable is heating up by the week. I am pretty big on Ziggler. Everything he wears is really cool which reminds me of a lot of the old school guys. He has good taste which is why his matches, spike jackets, shirts are all really cool. The 80s blonde hair is something the WWE needs. Not enough blonde bad guys. Remember Perfect, Heenan, and Flair?

The Hall of Fame Q and A was pretty cool. Got to hear that awesome American Dream theme as well as Bret Hart's. Cena WAS DREADFUL during his first 2 minute promo thing. TERRIBLE ACTOR. ROCK struggled for a minute and then absolutely killed his promo which picked up CENA a little bit. Still, when Cena said "I just have to" it made me cringe like I've never cringed before. He is such a bad actor and he is so corny they really need to do something about it. It was also awesome to see the smark phili crowd Boo the shit out of him to the point of where he couldn't help but bring it up in the promo. Gotta love how insecure Cena is about the fans. All he wants is FOR ONCE the fans to not split 50/50. He will never get that though because he is lame on the mic and sucks on the ring. It is more like 60/40 as far as boo's go these days for Cena. Especially come WM.


Team Rhodes Scholars is back! 

Big E langston needs a new special move.

The Miz needs to get off the tv screen.

Barret needs a push.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

MoneyInc said:


> I can't believe there are people not happy with this show. What WWE is doing with the roster is pretty impressive, and recent additions of Fandango, and Jericho, and the reemergence of Rhodes Scholars really helps the undercard.
> 
> CM Punk Taker segment was one of the best segments I've seen since getting back into Raw since Royal Rumble 2013. CM Punk is just so damn clean on the mic. He cuts a good promo every time and it really helps sell the Undertaker who isn't that interesting any more.
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Goods:
- Very good Jericho / Ziggler match. 
- More heat on Fandango.
- Kaitlyn looked hot.
- Rhodes/Sandow win a match.
- A decent Rock/Cena segment.

Bads:
- Only a short Punk / Taker promo.
- US and IC champs look weak again.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow John Cena wasn't acting like a goody two shoes pussy for once. I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Someone find/make a damn Heyman touchdown gif already.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is there a vid anywhere of the opening segment (Punk/Taker)?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

zep81 said:


> Is there a vid anywhere of the opening segment (Punk/Taker)?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OJA20 said:


> Someone find/make a damn Heyman touchdown gif already.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Christian Louboutin said:


>


:mark: :mark: :heyman


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Couldn't watch RAW live but I've caught up on everything just there.

Enjoyed Punk's promo although it felt kind of long, but I guess they have to draw out these things in order to fill the three hours. It was great to see Taker doing that 'appearing in the ring out of nowhere' entrance :mark: and I fucking LOL'd so hard at Heyman getting the fuck outta there with the urn. GOAT

This Fandango v Jericho feud is absolute garbage. WHAT'S MY NAME? Fuck off with this. Garbage.

LOL at Ziggler. This guy is so directionless right now that he should just quit and find a job with more meaning, in fact, I've got a nice fence he can paint, because he is just gonna go into Mania, lose to Team Hell No, then he may or may not cash in, but I doubt anybody, anywhere, could give less of a fuck if he did at this point. Such a waste.

Some other stuff happened that I don't care about.

Good promo from Hunter, short and sweet, and to the point. I laughed just as hard as I did at Heyman when I saw Barrett walking down the ramp, I knew pain would ensue, was sad that we didn't see a Pedigree but a kick to the balls was probably funnier. LOL at Barrett tapping.

Not sure why Cole and Lawler were talking about how we still have to see how the Shield fare in a normal 6 man tag match, I could have sworn they beat SuperFriends in one of those only recently, but I guess we're not supposed to remember that now, are we? :vince

I fucking hate AJ so much, worst thing in the entire WWE. Just can't stand her and can't stand watching her in the ring either. I don't give a fuck how good people say she is, or that she can run the ropes, or can do a hurricanrana, or that she had a good matches on NXT or wherever, I don't care. Looks like she will be challenging Kaitlyn at Mania, so she 'wrestled' like five matches, if that, the entire year and will now walk out of Mania as divas Champ.........more garbage.

I thought the Q+A segment was brilliant. This was better than their entire build to their match last year, dat intensity. Rock was fantastic and i liked how he quoted Flair during it, nice touch. Cena was great too, I like this darker, more fiercely driven Cena, perfect time to turn him heel. For the first time I'm pumped for their rematch.

The panel was okay, but it wouldn't even be in my top 1000 :HHH2 (bet this isn't the first time this joke was made).

Good RAW (Y)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice to know Bret Hart is still stuck in 1997. That is all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Arnold Tricky said:


>





Christian Louboutin said:


>


Thankyou


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

MoneyInc said:


> *I can't believe there are people not happy with this show.* What WWE is doing with the roster is pretty impressive, and recent additions of Fandango, and Jericho, and the reemergence of Rhodes Scholars really helps the undercard.
> 
> CM Punk Taker segment was one of the best segments I've seen since getting back into Raw since Royal Rumble 2013. CM Punk is just so damn clean on the mic. He cuts a good promo every time and it really helps sell the Undertaker who isn't that interesting any more.
> 
> ...


It was mainly that third hour until Rock and Cena... bad Miz/Barrett match (felt like they were just doing moves without any chemistry like that Punk/Sheamus main event in October), and then Khali, Brodus, Ryback, and AJ/Kaitlyn all in a row. The first hour wasn't that bad and the show started off much better than last week, but they put nearly all the good wrestlers on early (ADR, Cesaro, Jericho, Dolph, Punk, and to an extent Bryan but that tag match wasn't great) and the workrate slowly declined. A reason why three hour Raws are overkill.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FS-fgl5YpQ&feature=player_embedded

Backstage Fallout: The Miz, Mark Henry, & ADR/Ricardo

LOL at Henry


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Punk promo was pretty good, Taker appearing in the ring was markout-worthy, and Heyman picking up the fumble was the highlight of the show.

Jericho/Ziggler wasn't great, although I'm starting to warm to Fandango. I didn't like the repetitive shtick, but Curtis is pulling the gimmick off. I can see it becoming worthy once he's given some direction; instead of the idiocy that is refusing to work unless people pronounce your name correctly. I don't like Jericho being thrown on the Mania card with a "rookie" but Jericho is Jericho and I'll always be down to watch him wrestle.

Ziggler is in a pit, and it's unfortunately one of the few cases where I've completely lost interest in a talent that I've liked for years, simply because of how atrocious his booking has been. I can't wait until the writers pull their fingers out and start FEATURING guys like Ziggler, and more importantly Bryan & Cesaro.

Del Rio/Swagger is just.. there. One of many feuds leading into Mania that suffers from IDGAF. Not just because of the writing, but because neither guy has the ability to make garbage into gold. You could lump Barrett into that category as well. Some talents know exactly how to make the most out of everything; these guys don't. 

Ricardo, who played an amazing antagonist, is awful in the babyface role. It's a catch 22, because he's the only reason ADR gets a pop, but he's also insufferable now.

Trips promo was alright.

Miz/Barrett. Tell me we don't have to sit through this at Mania.

The Q&A was pretty good. I'm beyond sick of Cena's redemption storyline though. What a load of shit he speaks when trying to sell this angle. I wish they had the foresight to book this ahead of time. Instead of trying to convince us, that John 'underdog' Cena is ever anything less than untouchable. Other than that, good stuff from Rock/Cena. The heel tease is hilarious, because it's not happening, and it just makes Cena look like the bitchiest face of all time. The line about Cena beating Cena was quality.

Nothing I'd care about missing, but a decent Raw nonetheless. Although severely lacking any quality wrestling.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

The way John Cena reacted at last nights raw makes me believe even more this feud is going to lead to a potential heel turn which is the only thing I think could save the WWE at this point.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jahn Cheana has about as much change of turning heel as Hulk Hogan has of making a WWE comeback :lol


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Nice to know Bret Hart is still stuck in 1997. That is all.


Bret never left and never will leave Montreal '97.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know which Hart looked in worse condition the one sat on the panel or the one in Jerry Lawlers chest.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BANKSY said:


> I don't know which Hart looked in worse condition the one sat on the panel or the one in Jerry Lawlers chest.


I think the one in Jerry's chest as made a better recovery.

In the end I do give Bret the fact that the business took his brother, and there has been a lot that happened to him, but it just seems like if he hates being around WWE so much still, then why be there?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

The picture of the Rock hitting his finisher on Cena and you see all the legends in the backround in shock on WWE.com...then there is Bret just sitting there, emotionless as Cena receives the Rock Bottom. Total "meh" reaction.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

-Nice opening promo, I felt a bit that Punk has gone off the script, but he delivered like always. It was good to see a physical encounter between the 2, because it really felt like an usual Punk/Taker promo until that moment.

-Now, Jericho/Ziggler was nothing special unfortunately, but I admit that I'm interested in Jericho/Fandango.While it isn’t a feud that I would consider a heat magnet, I am very much interested to see how the match will play out at ‘Mania as well as who wins and where both men go following the Pay-Per-View.

-Curiously, there was no sign of Ryback in this segment which is good to keep both men separate heading into WrestleMania. I say “curiously” considering that so far in the show, most WrestleMania opponents have been involved in the same segments in one way or another. In any case, this was straight-forward in making Henry look strong with a win as we wait for Ryback to get his segment to shine.

-ADR/Cesaro was a disspaointment for me, because i really expected a nice match, but it was bad, with all the outside action. I still don't understand why ADR attacked Cesaro after the match if he is a face, but whatever..

-Boring HHH promo, made no sense.It can be assumed that Triple H has good control over this program with Lesnar to be able to fit in these segments each week to give his program substance, which is entirely different from the booking of Rock vs. Cena.

-Good match between Miz/Barret, dunno why the fans chanted "boring", I liked it and i usually don't like anything that Miz is involved.

-The triple Powerbomb on Khali was a cool spot.The post-match attack by Team Orton was fine, but I wish the WWE could have saved that until the Pay-Per-View. 

-Agree with me or not, Ryback's squash match from this week was good, Slater really sold his moves very good and the match was decent.

-Excellent promo between Rock&CEna, that was pure gold. The fans really helped here booing CEna and cheering for Dwayne. I dunno why I felt that Cena will turn heel at this RAW, after he said that The Rock's victory from last year was a fluke.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Undertaker looked like a beast last night.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

The last segment was a great segment all together. Cena finally being serious in their 'mic feud' and The Rock as usual, proving why he is the best mic worker in history and then owning Cena completely again.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm so glad people are happy they finally have what they perceive to be validation of a Cena heel turn.

Me...don't care, I'd still hate him, heel or face. He gets that type of heat from me now.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So did nobody catch that little ecw jab by Punk?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> So did nobody catch that little ecw jab by Punk?


Yeah he said "speaking of dead men" lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The amount of cringe in the main event promo last night was horrifying.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Pierre McDunk said:


> The amount of cringe in the main event promo last night was horrifying.


i was expecting more criticism on here and am caught off guard by mostly positive comments. maybe i somehow missed all the negative ones. so many members here with lots of posts applauding that segment, but if it was so great why did a "this is boring" chant start up during it?

it was like ten minutes of everyone's intro's and ring walks and then another 20 of cena trying to tease a heel turn that we all know aint happening. cm punk/taker was my fav part of the entire show by a mile. perfect example of less is more.

one last thing, this is like the 3rd raw in a row that was mediocre as hell overall. i'm scared that this is the wwe at it's best. holy shit that's sad. only thing sadder is i keep watching it.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

According to Cena we all hate him because he can't win the big one. That was the most rediculous thing said in that promo.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

THA_WRESTER said:


> The way John Cena reacted at last nights raw makes me believe even more this feud is going to lead to a potential heel turn which is the only thing I think could save the WWE at this point.


This, but not this. 

See I also got the feeling like its planting the seeds for a Cena heel turn. Cena had a dark vibe to him last night. But the thing is once John Boy wins the big one at Mania, he's going to come out on RAW the next night smiling and dancing and making poop jokes. 

The John Cena character just never evolves dammit!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> According to Cena we all hate him because he can't win the big one. That was the most rediculous thing said in that promo.


This. Yet it was a great promo to some. Same 'ol shit. Rock was really good, though and shut Cena up quite fast when Cena said Rock doesn't know "what it feels like to fail." Says the 1000 time WWE Champion. So laughable.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

RAW surprised me, I actually enjoyed most of it.
Punk and Taker as expected, building it up ; looking good.

Triple H and Lesnar, eh I still don't really care ; and HHH's droning promos don't help.

Fandango is growing on me admittedly. 

Miz and Barrett and ADR and Cesaro, don't get me started.

AJ as usual is utterly useless ; for such a "good wrestler" , even in a wrestling ring in a wrestling match ; she sure doesn't wrestle very much. Also that god awful theme and the screeching and ugh, I'm going back down the rabbit hole.

The Rock and Cena surprised me a bit, it was the usual kiss ass routine, I respect you ; no I respect you until The Rock thankfully cut the crap and told Cena off. It only got better from there. I actually am allowing a glimmer of hope for this match now ; especially the ending ; something new but not necessarily a Cena heel turn because we all know how that will probably turn out.

How nice it would be to be wrong for once though.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> i was expecting more criticism on here and am caught off guard by mostly positive comments. maybe i somehow missed all the negative ones. so many members here with lots of posts applauding that segment, but if it was so great why did a "this is boring" chant start up during it?
> 
> it was like ten minutes of everyone's intro's and ring walks and then another 20 of cena trying to tease a heel turn that we all know aint happening. cm punk/taker was my fav part of the entire show by a mile. perfect example of less is more.
> 
> one last thing, this is like the 3rd raw in a row that was mediocre as hell overall. i'm scared that this is the wwe at it's best. holy shit that's sad. only thing sadder is i keep watching it.


They chanted boring when cena was speaking, it was aimed at cena not the segment itself. Cena has to turn heel, he has 10 years of built up ammunition to unload on the crowd


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I thought Raw was decent this week, a lot of people seem to be down on it at the moment. Seems that negativity is the vogue atm in the IWC


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Did Cena call himself the greatest of all time at one point last night?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone notice a _'STEPH, RESIGN FROM CREATIVE'_ sign on raw, someone mentioned it on another forum.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jingoro said:


> i was expecting more criticism on here and am caught off guard by mostly positive comments. maybe i somehow missed all the negative ones. so many members here with lots of posts applauding that segment, but if it was so great why did a "this is boring" chant start up during it?
> 
> it was like ten minutes of everyone's intro's and ring walks and then another 20 of cena trying to tease a heel turn that we all know aint happening. cm punk/taker was my fav part of the entire show by a mile. perfect example of less is more.
> 
> one last thing, this is like the 3rd raw in a row that was mediocre as hell overall. i'm scared that this is the wwe at it's best. holy shit that's sad. only thing sadder is i keep watching it.



I really just don't see the appeal to that promo. Maybe people are biting for the 'Cena heel turn' but I don't see it happening at all. I thought the "I HAVE TO BEAT YOU" stuff was cringeworthy. And don't even get my started on the tears. THE FUCKING TEARS. :lmao. Bret was fucking awful too. I thought Rock did a decent job but it was just a really bad promo, imo.

lol at can't win the big one, coming from our 10x world champion.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Enjoyed CM Punk's promo, along with most of the other matches/segments. It was nice to see Undertaker throw some blows as well, can't wait for their match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The AJ hate is hilarious. People here are really mad she outdrew CM Punk last summer. HAHAHA. Fucking priceless. They just bring her name up out of nowhere and say crazy shit like "she can't wrestle or why doesn't she wrestle". I don't know, genius. It's called FUCKING BOOKING. Stephanie McMahon's area.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Aj should become divas champ soon. Most over diva on the roster.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> The AJ hate is hilarious. *People here are really mad she outdrew CM Punk last summer.* HAHAHA. Fucking priceless. They just bring her name up out of nowhere and say crazy shit like "she can't wrestle or why doesn't she wrestle". I don't know, genius. It's called FUCKING BOOKING. Stephanie McMahon's area.


:lmao

She never outdrew Punk. If she got a few better ratings segments, that isn't drawing, they make no money from ratings on a week by week basis. And I'm pretty sure she never sold more merch or boosted a buyrate anywhere...but keep on hating.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

The Fandango/Jericho/Ziggler stuff were my favorite moments of the night, I am really getting behind Fandango. That top rope leg drop is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Charlie Bronson said:


> :lmao
> 
> She never outdrew Punk. If she got a few better ratings segments, that isn't drawing, they make no money from ratings on a week by week basis. And I'm pretty sure she never sold more merch or boosted a buyrate anywhere...but keep on hating.


Ignore the haters


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Delbusto1 said:


> Enjoyed CM Punk's promo, along with most of the other matches/segments. It was nice to see Undertaker throw some blows as well, can't wait for their match at Wrestlemania.


Nice work as usual (Y) You should try a few capturing the whole feud during Wrestlemania week, see if you can rival WWE's work.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> :lmao
> 
> She never outdrew Punk. If she got a few better ratings segments, that isn't drawing, they make no money from ratings on a week by week basis. And I'm pretty sure she never sold more merch or boosted a buyrate anywhere...but keep on hating.


The fans chose AJ over Punk in like 3 different main event segments and her overruns were in the 700k range. CM Punk was getting some of the worst in history as champion. You think the AJ push came out of nowhere? You think she got all of that screen time for no reason? No..she got legitimate ratings just like Kharma did.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Never been so pumped for a big man match before like Henry/Ryback. I am really looking forward to it, and I loved the two handicap matches from RAW.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Delbusto1 said:


> Never been so pumped for a big man match before like Henry/Ryback. I am really looking forward to it, and I loved the two handicap matches from RAW.


You'll have to savour every single one of those 5 minutes.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> The fans chose AJ over Punk in like 3 different main event segments and her overruns were in the 700k range. CM Punk was getting some of the worst in history as champion. You think the AJ push came out of nowhere? You think she got all of that screen time for no reason? No..she got legitimate ratings just like Kharma did.


Yeah, she was a fluke. Her numbers fell pretty fast and now look at her. And where is AJ now? Oh yeah, a filler tag title match at Mania while Punk is facing Taker. Just say you hate Punk and be done with it. :lmao


----------

